# Soxmuscle Presents: Westside Training



## soxmuscle (Jun 16, 2007)

Greetings from Beantown!

My routine has been all over the place for the last year and while I've continued to make gains and keep a relatively decent physique, I haven't had any order which is something I've wanted for a long time now.  For the last week I've been researching Westside and decided that it was something I was interested in.  I flew out to my Dad's last night and planned on getting started Sunday which is what I'll be doing.  My plan for this week can be seen below:

*Mon, AM - DE Bench
Mon, PM - ME Squat/Deadlift
Rest
Wed, AM - ME Bench
Thur, AM - DE Squat/Deadlift
Rest
Rest

*However, when I return home, I'm thinking it might be best suited for my schedule if I combine 1 and 2 into an AM/PM workout on Monday.  The reason being that this entire summer I've been working out in the morning and I've had my best workouts doing so.  I remember LAM being a big fan of the AM/PM workouts and having done them before, I want to give them a shot.

I felt like since returning I've had to get stronger to get back to the weights I was lifting at school.  I'm not quite sure why, but theres a definite difference in the weight between the place I workout at at school and at home.  Oh well...

*Max Weights @ Start:
*Bench - 225
Deadlift - 400
Squat - 315

I'll be up 6 hours from now at 8 AM to workout.  I want to get it done before the Sox game tomorrow because I think I'll be heading to it.
I'm psyched!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2007)

Looking forward to the new routine.  Good luck!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Looking forward to the new routine.  Good luck!



You're always one of my loyal readers, and I couldn't appreciate it more.

Thanks man, stay tuned.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 17, 2007)

Sunday; 6-17-2007

*DE Bench*

*Speed Bench Presses*
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3

_Dropset_
*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*
130 x 8
120 x 8
110 x 8
100 x 8
  90x 8

_Triset_
*CG Bench Press / Skullcrushers / Cable Pressdowns*
  95 x 8 / 50 x 8 / 50 x 8
  95 x 8 / 50 x 8 / 50 x 8
  95 x 8 / 50 x 8 / 50 x 8

_Dropset_
*Pec-Deck Flyes*
150 x 6
135 x 6
120 x 6
105 x 6
90 x 6

*Bodyweight Dips*
15
10
8
10
9

*Standing DB Lateral Raises*
25 x 10
22.5 x 10
20 x 10
17.5 x 10
15 x 10

*Push-ups
*10
10
10

Summary- I had 30 second intervals, or atleast was going down to get set after I watched the clock tick 30 times, which probably makes the intervals around 35 seconds.  I really worked on controlling the bar on the negative while blasting it up.  I thought I did real well, with more than 50% of my max at 135 aswell.  I moved onto the shoulder press and really started too high for doing drop sets.  Nonetheless, I persevered and was able to sneak out 8 reps of each set while only dropping 10 pounds per set.  The tri-set absolutely destroyed my triceps.  I went rather light but mainly because I usually don't do these and didn't want to shoot high as I did with the Shoulder Press.  I rarely use the Pec Deck machine because I like to hit my chest from all angles with the cables, but I was in love with that machine on the drop set today.  My chest was torched afterward.  When I went over to the dip machine, I was able to sneak out 15 reps on the first set but was dying on every set that followed.  On the last two sets upon failing I superset..ted.. using the dip machine because I was so burnt from the prior work.  The lateral raises are becoming a familiar exercise for me so they worked like a charm.  Upon finishing I did three sets of push-ups in the locker room while drinking my protein shake.  I usually do that because I like the stretch I get.  All and all, a phenomenal first Westside workout.

Diet- 

Bowl of Captain Crunch Berries w/ skim milk, glass of OJ
1.5 Scoops of Whey, 12 oz. fruit punch gatorade
Salad w/ grilled chicken, pita bread
Sleep- 6 hours


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 17, 2007)

After the salad w/ grilled chicken, pita bread meal around 1 PM...

- natural peanut butter w/ celery sticks, glass of milk
- turkey sandwhich in whole grain pita bread
- chicken breast, broccoli, baked potato

I'm pretty jammed and don't want to stuff myself, but depending on how late I stay up, I might have a little cottage cheese.

Tomorrow morning's workout:  ME Deadlift/Squat


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice workout. Not bad max weights to start with! Where are you looking for them to head other than up? As in where are you looking to end up at?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Not bad max weights to start with!


I'll say. 1.5 x bw bench is impressive.

Good luck on the new program Sox!


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

How much does he weigh? I looked I see nothing.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> How much does he weigh? I looked I see nothing.




Age: 19 | Height: 5'7" | Weight: 150 lbs


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Your suppose to make some sort of fun of me for not noticing that!

Nice work on that bench then buddy! Thats great!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice job, SM.  Solid start.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout. Not bad max weights to start with! Where are you looking for them to head other than up? As in where are you looking to end up at?



I really have no idea what to expect with Westside.  I'm obviously hoping for astronomical gains, but I won't be disappointed if my lifts only go up so much.  At this point, I'm at a standstill, and any increase is a positive in my opinion.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 18, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'll say. 1.5 x bw bench is impressive.
> 
> Good luck on the new program Sox!



Thanks, JD.

18 months ago when I was weighing close to 180 I was benching the same weight as I am now.  I can't complain considering I dropped that much weight and am lifting the same amount.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> How much does he weigh? I looked I see nothing.



It's a good thing I have an off day tomorrow, I've got a bad cough.

*cough* Dumbass *cough*


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 18, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice job, SM.  Solid start.



I'm excited after these first two days.  I'll be posting my workout from this morning soon.

Thanks for dropping in.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 18, 2007)

Monday; 6-18-2007

*ME Deadlift/Squat*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 3
165 x 3
195 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
285 x 3
315 x 3
345 x 2
375 x 1
405 x 1

*Nautilus Leg Extensions
*200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6

*Hammer Strength Rows
*180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6

*Shrugs
*315 x 6
345 x 6
375 x 6
405 x 6

_Superset_
*Pull-Ups
*8
6
6

*Barbell Curls
*105 x 3
95 x 4
85 x 6

Summary- I had a phenomenal workout today, again, starting with the deadlifts.  Getting that 405 felt even better this week, to the point where next time I perform heavy deads I'll be jumping up to 410.  The other sets were good too, but in the future I'll probably just warm-up with 135 and then jump right to 225.  I feel like I could lift more weight without as many sets, especially the pointless ones that aren't really doing anything besides bringing unnecessary fatigue to my back and hamstrings.  The Leg Extensions were performed simply because my Dad's gym has a classic Nautilus machine that looked identical to the ones I've read in all of my HIT/Arthur Jones/Mike Mentzer books.  Plus, I wanted to have some leg work in todays routine.  The hammer strength rows were done as a change of pace.  My gym at home doesn't have that same machine nor anything similar, so I just stacked up two plates on each side and plugged away.  I was able to get 6 reps on the leg extensions, 6 reps on the rows, etc. but let me tell you:  I was dying to get those last few reps busted out after the first set of each exercise.  All and all a great workout, although I fell victim to my head wanting to do bicep curls, but I don't care, I kept them heavy and I think they were very beneficial.

Diet- 
Bowl of Captain Crunch Berries w/ skim milk, glass of OJ
1.5 Scoops of Whey, 12 oz. orange gatorade
Turkey sandwhich in whole grain pita bread
Orange chicken, bourbon chicken, noodles from Panda Express
Sunflower seeds while watching the Sox game
Cottage cheese w/ strawberry yogurt as I write this
Sleep- 6 hours


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 19, 2007)

Workouts are really looking good dude, although I feel like I'm reading my own journal! The way everything is laid out looks so much like mine it's not even funny, lol. Everything is looking good in here though, diet looks solid. Keep it up, bro.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

Those are Awesome #'s Sox!  I think your loser team is coming to town next week...to play my loser team.  I only call you guys losers cause I'm sick of hearing about the Sox on ESPN.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Workouts are really looking good dude, although I feel like I'm reading my own journal! The way everything is laid out looks so much like mine it's not even funny, lol. Everything is looking good in here though, diet looks solid. Keep it up, bro.



I'm trying to emulate your workouts, so why not emulate your journal write-ups?

Thanks, may come to you for help every so often, my friend.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Those are Awesome #'s Sox!  I think your loser team is coming to town next week...to play my loser team.  I only call you guys losers cause I'm sick of hearing about the Sox on ESPN.



Even I'm sick of ESPN.  I simply don't watch it anymore, except for the occasionally tuning into Sportscenter if nothing else is on the tube late at night.

Thanks for the praises, my man.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

what kind of deadlifts do you do? Stiff-legged or Romanian?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> what kind of deadlifts do you do? Stiff-legged or Romanian?



Last workout I performed conventional deadlifts.

Barbell Deadlift

Sometimes I have a stiff third leg though, if that's what you mean...


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

yah that's the one i actually just recently started doing regularly. Before it was all stiff legged.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> yah that's the one i actually just recently started doing regularly. Before it was all stiff legged.



I'm going to be performing all different types of deadlifts on Westside, so I'll definitely make my way to Romanian and Stiff-Legged deads eventually.

They hit your entire posterior chain, they're an excellent exercise.  If I was pressed for time, I'd squat, deadlift, and bench, in that order.  

They are the three most important exercises.

Thanks for stopping by, qt.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Yah I'd have to say the same. Those exercises are the one's I like to spend alot of time on to challenge myself because there is ALWAYS room for improvement with them. I've had days where i literally just dedicate myself to squats/ deadlifts and their variations.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Last workout I performed conventional deadlifts.
> 
> Barbell Deadlift
> 
> Sometimes I have a stiff third leg though, if that's what you mean...



Wait...you get gym wood from deadlifts?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Sometimes I have a stiff third leg though, if that's what you mean...





DontStop said:


> yah that's the one i actually just recently started doing regularly. Before it was all stiff legged.



Wow... I should come in here more often.    



Dude, 405 is a nice dead at your body weight. kickass.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2007)

You are a fucking machine dude. I am so gonna rip off your program and start doing what you do.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 19, 2007)

What is your current deadlift PR? I noticed 405 lbs. wasn't a PR, just curious.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> What is your current deadlift PR? I noticed 405 lbs. wasn't a PR, just curious.



405 is the heaviest I've pulled.  Next time I'll tag it in red, just like you do.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Yah I'd have to say the same. Those exercises are the one's I like to spend alot of time on to challenge myself because there is ALWAYS room for improvement with them. I've had days where i literally just dedicate myself to squats/ deadlifts and their variations.



Precisely.  I used to have a day dedicated to solely compound lifts as well.  They simply work...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Wait...you get gym wood from deadlifts?





There's too much blood flowing through my muscles to get wood in the gym.  Which is good, because it'd be 6th grade all over again if I saw someone like Don't Stop in my neck of the woods.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Wow... I should come in here more often.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, 405 is a nice dead at your body weight. kickass.



Lifting weights, drinking booze, banging chicks... this is a fun place to start your day.

It's nice, but not nice enough.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You are a fucking machine dude. I am so gonna rip off your program and start doing what you do.



I'm pretty much the coolest person alive, you don't need to tell me this stuff.

...and by the way, if you're taking a jab at me for "ripping off" Westside, you're a fucking moron.  If not, I'm the fucking moron.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

*Tuesday; 6.19.07

Rest

*I got up at 11, drove to Cape Cod, spent the day on the beach and had a really nice off day.  Weather was gorgeous, the Red Sox won.. All and all, a good day.

Diet:

Banana, glass of skim milk
three half whole grain pita bread, turkey, lettuce, tomato, swiss, mustard sandwiches
Salad w/ grilled chicken
Will be eating cottage cheese w/ strawberry yogurt before bed
I didn't eat much, but then again I've barely been up for 12 hours.  Getting up "early" tomorrow to work out in the morning.  

Later fools.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

Josh Beckett is having an amazing year.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm pretty much the coolest person alive, you don't need to tell me this stuff.
> 
> ...and by the way, if you're taking a jab at me for "ripping off" Westside, you're a fucking moron.  If not, I'm the fucking moron.



I don't think that's what KelJu meant. I think his post was more flattery then anything! Far from an attack. And if it was, it was way over my head.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Josh Beckett is having an amazing year.



Josh Beckett is an amazing pitcher.  I love the "what have you done for me lately" type of Red Sox fan who were calling for Theo Epstein's had last year when Anibal Sanchez pitched that no hitter.

Beckett is an amazing talent, I'm so glad for him that it's finally showing.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I don't think that's what KelJu meant. I think his post was more flattery then anything! Far from an attack. And if it was, it was way over my head.



I think KelJu has tough enough skin to know that I really don't think he's a "fucking moron" regardless of his reasoning for his post.

DontStop - How much does a polar bear weigh?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

as much as me


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> DontStop - How much does a polar bear weigh?





DontStop said:


> as much as me



...Enough to break the ice, the names Justin.  What's yours?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm Cayla
More commonly known in these parts as "pappy" (nickname)

I noticed above your avatar it says "hoosier daddy"
Download the electro mix of "who's your daddy" be benassi. It's way better then the original


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm pretty much the coolest person alive, you don't need to tell me this stuff.
> 
> ...and by the way, if you're taking a jab at me for "ripping off" Westside, you're a fucking moron.  If not, I'm the fucking moron.



I was paying you a complement, and no I wasn't taking a jab at you. I have been bored with my program for a month, and your training program looks interesting.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I was paying you a complement, and no I wasn't taking a jab at you. I have been bored with my program for a month, and your training program looks interesting.



My apologies.  This Westside stuff is interesting to me as well.  It's just a fun routine that makes each and every workout something that has been enjoyable, atleast so far.

Again, I'm a fucking moron.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I'm Cayla
> More commonly known in these parts as "pappy" (nickname)
> 
> I noticed above your avatar it says "hoosier daddy"
> Download the electro mix of "who's your daddy" be benassi. It's way better then the original



Cayla, you're hot.

The College I'm enrolled it's mascot are the Hoosiers.  That's where the Hoosier Daddy remark comes from, but I'll take your advice and check it out even though I don't have a clue as to what the original is.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 20, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> ...Enough to break the ice, the names Justin.  What's yours?



OH MY GOD!! hahahaha that was gay


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, unless your last name is "Timberlake", you're gonna want to work on your lines...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2007)

PreMier said:


> OH MY GOD!! hahahaha that was gay





So gay, I know this.  My friend has a.. whats the proper term.. mentally retarded brother who approached one of my girlfriends with the line.  I had planned on using it on DontStop since he said it two weeks ago.

It worked, right?  She clearly wants to fuck me.  haha.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Yeah, unless your last name is "Timberlake", you're gonna want to work on your lines...



I can move like Timberlake, but it ain't my last name.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2007)

Wednesday; 6-20-2007

*ME Bench*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
150 x 3
165 x 3
180 x 3
195 x 3
210 x 3
225 x 1
240 x .75

*Military Press*
95 x 3
115 x 3
135 x 2
150 x 0
125 x 3

*Weighted Dips*
45 x 6
70 x 6
90 x 3
100 x 3
115 x 2

*Front Plate Raises
*45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 6

Summary:
I had a good workout today, but nothing spectacular.  I honestly felt like I could have done a lot more volume and I was pretty upset when I could have done 2 of 225 but was hesitant to do so because I wanted to go for 240.  Of course, had I gotten it I would be ecstatic... but my spotter gave the slight tap so I can't say that I fully got it.  Military's were good, I was able to control 150, but I think my triceps were starting to tire which is why I needed help getting it up.  I haven't done weighted dips, or weighted anything for that matter, in a long time because my gym at home doesn't have a weight belt.  The first belt I used for the first couple sets wasn't very good, when I found the other one, everything went smoothly.  I added some front plate raises at the end because I knew I couldn't do many reps and boy were those excruciating...  As I _weighted_ for my brother to finish up I added in some close grip incline press, but just a couple sets to stay fresh.

Diet:
Bowl of crunch berries, glass of OJ for breakfast
1.5 scoops of whey, 12 oz gatorade for post-workout
Tuna in whole grain pita, a handful of tortilla chips for lunch
Celery and natural peanut butter, glass of skim milk for a snack
Chicken breast, brown rice, broccoli, green beans, salad for dinner
190 calorie/16 gram protein bar, glass of skim milk for pre-bed snack.
I've got my DE Squat/Deadlift workout tomorrow...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> So gay, I know this.  My friend has a.. whats the proper term.. mentally retarded brother who approached one of my girlfriends with the line.  I had planned on using it on DontStop since he said it two weeks ago.
> 
> It worked, right?  She clearly wants to fuck me.  haha.




 your a fuckin wise guy haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 21, 2007)

PreMier said:


> OH MY GOD!! hahahaha that was gay


Yeah, but it looks like it worked!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 21, 2007)

PreMier said:


> your a fuckin wise guy haha



I'm pretty much just a horrible human being...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 21, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah, but it looks like it worked!



The _wifey_, Cayla, and I are settling down in the next few weeks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 21, 2007)

Thursday; 6-21-2007

*DE Deadlift/Squat*

*Speed Deadlifts*
225 x 3 x 8

*Weighted Chin-Ups*
50 x 8
50 x 8
37.5 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8

*Leg Extensions, Squats*
150, 135 x 12, 8
150, 135 x 12, 8
150, 135 x 12, 8

*Cable Rows
*150 x 8
135 x 8
120 x 10
105 x 10
90 x 15

_CAT100
_*Behind-The-Neck BB Shrugs
*135 x 20 x 5

*Hyperextensions:
*25 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 10

Summary:

I had a real good workout this morning.  My aunt had ran a road race this past weekend and had quite a few samples of goodies that I gave a shot before the workout this morning.  A left over NeuroStim from when I had her order on BN a while back (which reminded me how good it actually is), a packet of Amino Vital, and some other little goodies.  I was really getting some good speed on the deadlifts.  It felt good because I've gotten so accustomed to doing them with straps.  The Weighted Chin-Ups were a real treat.  I haven't had access to a weight belt, so I haven't been able to do them since I left school.  I kept light but they felt real good.  The "Leg Extensions, Squats" were kind of cool as well.  If I'm doing a Squat based week, I'm going to be doing some funky deadlift oriented exercises, similar to what I did here today.  I pre-exhausted my quads on an old vintage Nautilus leg extension machine and then ran to the squat rack and hit 135, ass completely to the ground.  Rows were rows.  I tried the "CAT100" thangs and they were kind of cool.  It was real light weight but doing 100 reps was something that I haven't done in a long time.  The best sets of the afternoon were probably the hyperextensions.  I haven't done them in a long time, so I was kind of cooked after just a set or two.  Still, I struggled through all four.  Good workout.

Diet:

Oatmeal Raisin Power Bar, Glass of OJ
1.5 scoops of whey, 12 oz. of Gatorade
Tuna in whole wheat pita bread, handful of tortilla chips
Salad w/ grilled chicken
Chinese dinner (grilled chicken dish, steamed brown rice)
Glass of milk, small protein bar


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 24, 2007)

I had an awesome 10 days out east at my Dad's, but I'm back in the grind of working starting tomorrow.  

No adderall for me, I'm going to push Sunday's workout to tomorrow morning at 6 AM before work.

This weeks plan will be Monday-Tuesday-Thursday-Friday.  I'll probably head to the gym on Wednesday and do some cardio and abs, just as an excuse to swim, steam, and sauna.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2007)

> ...Enough to break the ice, the names Justin.  What's yours?



Wow, wow, wow, wow, wow, lol.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice work, SM.  Welcome home...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 25, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Wow, wow, wow, wow, wow, lol.



I do what I want


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, SM.  Welcome home...



Thanks, my friend.

You're a good man...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 25, 2007)

Monday; 6-25-2007

*DE Bench*

*Speed Decline Bench Press*
150 x 3
 150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3

*Standing Military Press*
95 x 8
95 x 7
90 x 7
85 x 8
85 x 5 + 75 x 5

_CAT100...er..50
*Dips
*15
12
13
10
_ 
*Hammer Strength Incline Press
*90 x 5
100 x 5
110 x 5
100 x 5
90 x 5


_Dropset_
*Nautilus Lateral Raises*
100 x 8
85 x 8
70 x 10
55 x 15

_Dropset_
*Overhead Machine Pullovers
*60 x 8
50 x 4
40 x 8 
30 x 8

Summary:
I had a good workout tonight despite pushing it back from this morning to after work, to about 9 PM when I finally felt ready to go.  I'm really starting to take a liking to this Westside jazz.  It's excruciating, it's quick, I feel like I'm getting stronger, and it's been an overall excellent week-plus.  I was disappointed about the dips, or lack thereof.  I was planning on doing the CAT100's but was dying after hitting only 50 reps and didn't want to die right at the beginning of my workout.  ME Deadlift/Squat tomorrow.

Diet:

Protein Shake (2 cups of milk, .5 cup of low cal ice cream, peaches, banana, protein powder)
California Rolls
Potatoes, Chicken breast
Pasta, broccoli, meatball, two slices of nine grain bread
Power Bar
Protein Shake (2 cups of milk, .5 cup of low cal ice cream, strawberries, banana, protein powder)
I don't mind eating the ice cream because a half cup is only 100 calories and it makes the taste of the shake twice as good.  Diet was pretty darn good today.  I might eat something before I head to bed after I shower in the next half hour, but I'm not too hungry.  I'll probably just wake up and have a big breakfast (egg white omelette, nine grain bread, milk).


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

Do you have a dip belt? I know once I got to 12 or more reps I got me a dip belt. Now I couldnt do dips without a dip belt, I could go all day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 25, 2007)

The gym I go to doesn't have a dip belt, but I don't want to buy one because at school they have them available for no cost.

I've always done low reps (0-10) or strictly heavy negatives, so I'm not having much of a problem performing bodyweight dips in the 10-20 range.  Hopefully I'll be able to hit 5 sets of 20 reps or something of the sort to do those inevitable _CAT100's_ that SaturdayFever promotes.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

I decided to do some bodyweight dips over the winter. I was weighing about 220lbs. I did my bodyweight about 40 times. At that point I said....yep time to get me a dip belt. My last one broke and I went without for a while....


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 25, 2007)

If I were able to hit 40 reps, I think I'd stop acting like my Jewish friends and shell out the 15-20 bones to pick one up.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

This is true. I tried the whole negative thing, but it just got repetitive.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 26, 2007)

You could always do the dips at the end of the workout when you're the most tired.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

I did Trips....did me no good! But it was after doing a ton of back work. I didnt do a push exercise for a good while before them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 27, 2007)

Tuesday; 6.26.07

*ME Squat/Deadlift

Rack Deadlifts:
*135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
255 x 3
285 x 3
315 x 3
345 x 3
375 x 3
405 x 0

*T-Bar Rows:
*135 x 6
135 x 6
135 x 6
135 x 6 w/ spotter
125 x 4

Superset
*Single Leg Nautilus Extensions:
*125 x 6
140 x 6
155 x 6
170 x 6
125 x 10

*Shrugs:
*350 x 5 x 6

*Hyperextenions:
*25 x 10 x 3

_Dropset_
*Barbell Curls:
*115 x 1
105 x 3
95 x 6
85 x 6
75 x 8

This is last nights workout.  My diet was pretty good but I can't remember exactly in order I ate it like I would have had I posted it last night, I was just exhausted afterwards and decided to take it easy.  I don't know about the rack deadlifts, I felt alot more hamstrings than I am used to, but that's a good thing.  Really hit the t-bar rows hard, haven't done single leg extensions in a while...

All and all a good workout.  I'll be in the gym for ME Bench tomorrow, although I'm really trying to stretch everything out right now because I'm still a little sore.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> This is true. I tried the whole negative thing, but it just got repetitive.



I'm huge on negatives, so I do them with pretty much everything from time to time.

I've never been more sore than when I do real heavy negative bench presses..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 28, 2007)

Thursday; 6.28.07

*ME Bench

**Suspended Bench Press:
*135 x 5
150 x 3
165 x 3
180 x 3
195 x 2
210 x 1
210 x 1
210 x 1
210 x 1
210 x 1

*CG Bench Press:
*135 x 6
135 x 6
150 x 6
150 x 6
165 x 5

*DB Shoulder Press:
*60 x 0
50 x 5
50 x 6
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5

_Dropset_
*Hammer Strength Dips:
*125 x 6
120 x 6
115 x 6
110 x 6
105 x 6
100 x 6

*DB Lateral Raise:
*25 x 6
30 x 6
35 x 6 (not that good of reps)
25 x 6

*Pec Deck:
*140 x 6
160 x 6
180 x 5
200 x 3
I had a fantastic workout this morning.  I didn't think I would be able to hit my chest, shoulders, and triceps hard today because I was rather sore yesterday.  I ended up stretching every hour and I woke up feeling no strain at all.  I tried suspended bench presses for the first time and really liked them.  I was disappointed that I couldn't get as much wait as I wanted, but the sets were pretty good.  I also did some relatively heavy/interesting close group bench presses.  They were similar to a JM Press, another new exercise for me.  I was pissed about the DB Presses.  I tried 60's and just couldn't do it.  I was on 50 two months ago, I thought I'd be up to 60's or 55's by now but I just decided to do 5 sets of 50's for old times sake.  All the acccesory exercises were great.  I had never gone heavy on the pec deck and today I nailed my chest doing so.  

*Diet:
*
Dannon Blueberry Yogurt, muscle milk w/ milk shake
1.5 scoops of whey, dextrose shake
Met-RX Big 100 bar
Chipotle Bol (rice, pinto, chicken, all salsa's, lettuce)
Steak, baked potato, green beans
Muscle Milk w/ milk shake
DE Squat/Deadlift tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2007)

Friday; 6.29.07

*DE Squat/Deadlift

**Speed Bench Squats:
*175 x 3 x 5
225 x 3 x 3
135 x 3 x 2

*Bent Over Dumbbell Rows:
*75 x 12
80 x 10
85 x 8
90 x 6
95 x 5
100 x 3

*Hip Abductor / Hip Adductor:
*100 x 10 / 125 x 10
75 x 15 / 100 x 15
75 x 15 / 100 x 15
75 x 15 / 100 x 15

_Dropset
_*Lat Pulldown:
*175 x 5
150 x 5
130 x 5
110 x 3
90 x 5

_CAT100
_*Machine Shrugs
*180 x 10
140 x 12
100 x 15
90 x 15
75 x 13
50 x 20

*Hyperextensions:
*35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10

*Single Arm Dumbbell Preachers:
*30 x 10
30 x 8

I had an excellent workout this afternoon.  The squats were superb.  I searched for a box but just settled on a bench.  They're a little lower, but I was still able to do some nice speed squats.  I was surprised at how heavy I was able to get with the DB rows.  I picked up the 75 pound dumbbell and cranked out 8, then 10, before struggling to 12.  I had planned on performing only 5 sets, but I wanted to give that 100 lbs dumbbell a shot.  I asked a buddy to help me on the Lat Pulldown Hammer Strength plate loaded machine, those sets were brutal.  I also haven't done the Abductor and Adductor machines in a while, so that felt really good as an accessory to my squats.  The machine shrugs were pretty cool.  I planned on doing dumbbell shrugs, but I saw somebody using the machine they have and I wanted to give them a shot.  They were great.  The hyperextensions were incredible.  I wish I had been doing these all along, it irritates me that I hadn't been doing them in the past.  Needless to say, after three sets I'm fried.  I threw some bicep work in at the end for shits and giggles...

*Diet:
*
2 whole eggs, 3 egg whites scrambled with a slice of swiss cheese, two pieces of multigrain toast, chocolate milk
Frozen strawberries, banana, skim milk, 2 scoops of whey
It's a friday, so I'll probably be going out to eat with my friends tonight.  Chipotle, Subway, something decent.  Although the booze ain't decent at all.. ugh.

Off until Monday.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 3, 2007)

After my workout last night I went right to bed so that I'd be ready for my workout before work this morning, so I never got around to posting my journal entry.

I brought my workout journal to work today after my workout in hopes that I'd be able to write them up during my lunch break but I was never around a computer and ended up not having enough time (what else is new?).  Did I mention that I left my notebook there?

If I can get into work tomorrow sometime I'll pick it up and post, if not, expect three journal entries on Thursday.

Fuck.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

Monday; 7-2-2007

*DE Bench*

*Speed Bench Press*
135 x 3 x 10

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
*75 x 12
85 x 10
95 x 8
105 x 6
115 x 4
125 x 2

_30 sec RI_
*Hammer Strength Dips
*20 x 100
12 x 100
10 x 100
8 x 100

*Dumbbell Incline Press
*5 x 8 x 50

*Tate Presses:
*Just tested them out

It's hard to post these workouts from a few days ago with 100% certainty, because I was little messy.  I did try Tate Presses which were fun.  Everything else was supersetted or something of the sort.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't understand sped bench press if you aren't using something for accomodating resistance.  Otherwise you spend half the time decelerating.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

Tuesday; 7.3.07

*ME Squat/Deadlift

Platform Deadlifts:
*135 x 3
165 x 3
195 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
285 x 3
315 x 2
345 x 1
360 x 1
375 x 0

*Hack Squats:
*200 x 6 x 5

*Machine CG Chindowns:
*175 x 6
165 x 6
155 x 6
150 x 7
150 x 7

*Hyperextenions:
*50 x 6 x 3

Tuesday's workout was good.  I was able to do real well on the platform deadlifts, and I can almost feel my hamstrings and entire posterior chain getting stronger by the workout.  I've also jumped up quite a bit with the Hyperextensions.  I've pretty much made them a staple in my workouts.

Good workout.  Tomorrow I've got a DE Bench day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2007)

Why are you doing 2 DE Bench workouts in a week (see post #74)?  Is this an experiment you're working on?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 6, 2007)

Seems like you're progressing well.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I don't understand sped bench press if you aren't using something for accomodating resistance.  Otherwise you spend half the time decelerating.



Well, if we can all agree that speed bench is performed as an effort to increase the speed with which one can get the bar off the chest and into a zone where the triceps can take over the lift, then why add acomodating resistance necessarily? I'd almost argue that only the first 4-5" or so are really important anyways.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 6, 2007)

And don't sweat the CAT stuff, sox. It's meant to be hard, especially the first few times you try it. MJH has been doing it for years and had the same problem initially.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Why are you doing 2 DE Bench workouts in a week (see post #74)?  Is this an experiment you're working on?



Post #74 was from this past Monday.  I left my notebook at work over the holiday and didn't pick it up until yesterday which might have confused you.  I've been following a DE Bench, ME Squat/Deadlift, off, ME Bench, DE Squat/Deadlift, off, off format.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 6, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Seems like you're progressing well.



I've progressed with my bench, my deadlift, and my hyperextensions.  I've yet to actually squat heavy on a ME day, I had planned to tomorrow but I scraped the shit out of my knee on Tuesday night and it's been killing me ever since.

I should probably just grow a pair, huh?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 6, 2007)

Saturday Fever said:


> Well, if we can all agree that speed bench is performed as an effort to increase the speed with which one can get the bar off the chest and into a zone where the triceps can take over the lift, then why add acomodating resistance necessarily? I'd almost argue that only the first 4-5" or so are really important anyways.



Would you recommend I add chains or some form of resistance when Speed Benching, as Patrick has.

Both of you guys know more than I do, I'll take any advice I can get.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 6, 2007)

Saturday Fever said:


> And don't sweat the CAT stuff, sox. It's meant to be hard, especially the first few times you try it. MJH has been doing it for years and had the same problem initially.



I've been fine with some exercises, but have struggled with others.  I didn't think my triceps would be so shot, but even 50 was a struggle on bodyweight dips... That was strange to me because I can add quite a bit of weight..  I guess I just don't have the endurance in my triceps to bust out that many reps.

Thanks for coming, my friend.


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2007)

Do you ever use any bands or chains?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Do you ever use any bands or chains?



I never have other than to strap weight to, I think I'm going to start though soon.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 6, 2007)

Bands and chains are a method of breaking plateaus. If you have them, it doesn't hurt to use them. If you don't, it won't hurt to not use them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 9, 2007)

So...

July 3rd 2007 - I get way too drunk, sleep until 7 PM on the fourth, puke from when I woke up until 2 AM Thursday.  Lost a bunch of weight, felt lethargic.  It just all around sucked.

I didn't go to the gym on Thursday, but I did head to the gym on Friday and Saturday.  On those days, because I was still feeling kind of weak, I just took it easy and did some basic compound lifts similar to what I would have been doing at 100% with about half of the total sets and work load.

I didn't drink at all this past weekend, to punish myself for being an idiot on Tuesday.  I took it easy, got some sun, relaxed, napped, ate, etc.

I worked out this morning at 5:30 AM, post to follow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 9, 2007)

Monday; 7-9-2007

*DE Bench*

*Speed Bench Press*
150 x 3 x 8

_Dropset_
*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
*100 x 7
90 x 3
80 x 5
70 x 5
60 x 7
50 x 8

*Seated French Press / Tate Presses
*50 x 10 / 25 x 10
55 x 9 / 25 x 9
65 x 4 / 25 x 9
55 x 9 / 25 x 9
50 x 8 / 25 x 8

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise
*30 x 8
25 x 10
25 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 12

*Pec Deck / Rope Cable Pressdowns
*140 x 12 / 60 x 8
150 x 10 / 60 x 10
160 x 8 / 60 x 9

* Diet:*

Shake (2 cups of Skim Milk, Stawberries, Banana, 1.5 scoops Whey)
Shake (1.5 scoops Whey, Dextrose)
Banana
Chipotle Burrito Bol (rice, fajita veggies, chicken, extra chicken, hot salsa, green salsa, tomatoes, corn, sour cream, lettuce.
Sandwich (Chicken Breast, two slices of seven grain bread, hot sauce)
Scrambled eggs (6 egg whites, 1 yolk, slice of sharp cheddar), Artichoke
Shake (2 cups of Skim Milk, 1 scoop of Muscle Milk)
I had an excellent workout this morning, which was expected with all the relaxing I did this weekend.  It was certainly a change of pace not to drink alcohol this weekend.  Besides here and there, I haven't done that since my freshman year of high school.  Diet was also pretty good today.  I upped the Speed Bench Press weight and didn't slip even a notch.  Another thing that was fun was trying both the "chains and bands" that Patrick had suggested.  I didn't like the bands, but the chains were excellent.  I did feel like it was difficult to stable with me pushing the bar up as fast as I could and thus the chains moving back and forth.  I'm really getting the hang of Tate Presses and French Presses, which is good.  My triceps were destroyed after these.  Shoulders were hit hard, chest was hit hard.  All and all a real good workout.

I'll be in the gym tomorrow morning once again.  5:30 AM wake-up call, ugh.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Another thing that was fun was trying both the "chains and bands" that Patrick had suggested.  I didn't like the bands, but the chains were excellent.



What about the bands didn't you like?  I've never used chains, so I can't compare, but when using bands, I found it a struggle to keep the bar level.  I guess that's the point, though.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 10, 2007)

You want to do some real damage, add chains or bands when doing hyperextensions. It creates a whole new world of hurt.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What about the bands didn't you like?  I've never used chains, so I can't compare, but when using bands, I found it a struggle to keep the bar level.  I guess that's the point, though.



I don't think I set the bands up properly.  I had two people ask me about the chains, everybody else was staring at me and I had to be into work at 9, so I felt obligated to begin.

Maybe I'll give them another go on Thursday.

Chains did for me exactly what the bands did for you.  It was impossible to keep the bar level and straight.  Good stuff, I'll probably be taking advantage of them quite a bit for the rest of the summer while I have them available.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 10, 2007)

Saturday Fever said:


> You want to do some real damage, add chains or bands when doing hyperextensions. It creates a whole new world of hurt.



How would the chain hang?  Currently I'm doing my hyperextensions the same exact way Mike does his.  Curling an EZ bar between my forearms and biceps.  So far, I haven't been able to do more than three sets because my lower back is just fried afterwards.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 10, 2007)

Tuesday; 7.9.07

*ME Squat/Deadlift

Deadlifts
*135 x 5
165 x 3
195 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
285 x 2
315 x 2
345 x 1
375 x 1
405 x 1
415 x 0

*Box Squats
*135 x 3
165 x 3
195 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 2
285 x 1
315 x 0 (couldn't touch the box, happens outside of the gym too)

*Yates Rows
*225 x 4
205 x 6
185 x 8
195 x 6
205 x 6

*Shrugs
*325 x 10 x 5

*Hyperextenions
*55 x 6 x 3

*Diet:
*
Shake (2 cups of Skim Milk, Stawberries, Banana, 1.5 scoops Whey)
Shake (1.5 scoops Whey, Dextrose)
Banana
Footlong Subway Sandwich (Sweet Onion Chicken Terayki, lettuce, tomato, cucumbers, green peppers, onions, jalapenos, carrots)
*Will edit as day progresses*
My workout this morning started off rather slow, but ended up being phenomenal.  I don't know if it was because it was so early in the morning and I was more tired than usual, but the deadlifts seemed to lack.  I was taking long Rest Intervals because I didn't feel like I was going to be able to do my best without them.  The workout stretched to the 75-80 minute mark, which sucks, but I honestly felt like I would have died just past 315 pounds had I not.  I prepared for about five minutes to get that 405, something I've done in the past, by running to the bathroom and splashing water on my face.  For some reason, I just couldn't get out of bed mode.  Then I hit the 405 and my body started going.  Squats followed and were excellent, rows were excellent, shrugs were excellent, and yup, you guessed it, hyperextensions were excellent.  Good workout, too long, but that happens from time to time.  A much needed off day tomorrow.  I can sleep in until 8:30!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 10, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> How would the chain hang?  Currently I'm doing my hyperextensions the same exact way Mike does his.  Curling an EZ bar between my forearms and biceps.  So far, I haven't been able to do more than three sets because my lower back is just fried afterwards.



You can hold one end of the chains or bands in the crook of your elbows. Or you can wrap them around your hands and hold a DB behind your head. Plenty of places to put stuff. It causes the tension to shift lower and lower as you ascend.


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

Honestly I am sure it would help things out, but it really sounds risky SF. I have heard many people simply say dont add weight to your hypers.....lets ask the Funk about this one.


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh beautiful deads!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

VERY Beautiful Deads!!! Excellent w/o's in here BRother Sox!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 11, 2007)

Saturday Fever said:


> You can hold one end of the chains or bands in the crook of your elbows. Or you can wrap them around your hands and hold a DB behind your head. Plenty of places to put stuff. It causes the tension to shift lower and lower as you ascend.



Once I start to get to a respectable figure with the way I'm currently doing it, I may look into trying these.  Nice.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Honestly I am sure it would help things out, but it really sounds risky SF. I have heard many people simply say dont add weight to your hypers.....lets ask the Funk about this one.



So long as I'm adding weight in a responsible manner, I think I'll be fine.  

What did Patrick have to say?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> VERY Beautiful Deads!!! Excellent w/o's in here BRother Sox!!!



Why thank you, Mr. 300


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 11, 2007)

I went to the gym tonight, did 10 minutes of interval training at 9.0 and 4.5; I finished up with some ab work before hitting the showers, literally.

I'm up early tomorrow morning, probably heading to bed here shortly.


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> So long as I'm adding weight in a responsible manner, I think I'll be fine.
> 
> What did Patrick have to say?



I dont know I havent asked him.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 11, 2007)

Journal is really looking good, dude. Nice to see SF is in here posting I love his point of view. But seeing all these Westside workouts makes me want to jump back on Westside but I can't do it. I just feel like I've become too accustomed to 2 days on / 1 day off, and on my rest day I'm itching to get in the gym. Now that I'm on my 3 days on / 1 day off, I feel like I'm progressing much more nicely. 

Anyway - I'm stoned as hell rambling.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 12, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Journal is really looking good, dude. Nice to see SF is in here posting I love his point of view. But seeing all these Westside workouts makes me want to jump back on Westside but I can't do it. I just feel like I've become too accustomed to 2 days on / 1 day off, and on my rest day I'm itching to get in the gym. Now that I'm on my 3 days on / 1 day off, I feel like I'm progressing much more nicely.
> 
> Anyway - I'm stoned as hell rambling.



Stick with what you're doing.  There's too much/too frequent changes in your neck of the woods.  It is good that you're liking your program though.

SF's a huge help.  I love that he's been chiming in of late.

I'm stoned now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 12, 2007)

*ME Bench, 7.13.07

*Decline Bench: 95x6, 115x4, 135x3, 150x3, 165x3, 180x3, 195x3, 210x3, 225x3, 240x1, 255x½.

Seated Military Press: 95x4, 110x4, 125x3, 140x2, 115x5, 95x7.

CG Bench: 135x6, 155x5, 175x3, 155x5, 135x6.

Upright Rows: 115x6x3.

Seated French Press: 75x5, 75x3, 65x5, 65x5.

Pec Deck: 160x7, 180x5, 200x4, 120x3

*Diet:*

Shake (Strawberries, Banana, 1 cup low fat ice cream, 2 cups skim milk, 1.5 scoops whey)
Shake (1.5 scoops whey, dextrose, water)
2 cups of 2% milk, MetRX Big100 bar
1 lb ground sirloin, two pieces of seven grain toast
2 cans Tuna w/ Omega 3 Mayo, blueberries, strawberries scooped with celery sticks.
1 cup skim milk, 1.5 scoops Muscle Milk
*Summary:
*I slept through my alarm this morning, but thankfully woke up at 6:55AM and only slept an extra 1.5 hours.  I got to work that same amount of time late, but all was well.  Workout was fantastic this morning.  I started off sleepy which is why I threw on 95 and 115.  I really just couldn't snap out of it and didn't until I got my boost: The Undertake Theme Song on shuffle.  I hadn't heard it in so long, I was loving it.  I proceeded to set personal records hitting 240 for a single at the Gravity Gym.  I tried to get 255 but I felt as if my spotter helped me too much.  My Military presses are starting to fly up.  I'm glad because I've always felt weak in that exercise.  CG Bench was fun, I really sped through those and was still able to put up some solid weight considering that my hands were just about touching eachother.  French Presses were fabulous.  They're quickly turning into my favorite exercise.  Upright Rows were good too, 115 felt tolerable when a month or two ago I wasn't able to do more than 1 or 2.  I finished extremely strong on the Pec Deck's as well.  I hadn't done 200 on the Pec Deck ever before.  It felt good.  I am curious about one thing though, I'm going to have to start performing solely flat bench on ME Bench days because going heavy on these other exercises (incline, decline, etc.) has been making my elbow and shoulder tweak.  I think I'm fine right now, so I want to solve the problem before it actually becomes one.  I'm waking up early tomorrow morning once again.  I'm off to beddy-pies.​


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 13, 2007)

Here are some pics I took this morning before I went to the gym:

- http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v448/jhot283/Justin4.jpgThis was my favorite pic, so I decided to fuss around with it and make it look cooler.  AKA, I inverted the colors, ha.  I'm still a beginner with Photoshop.​- http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v448/jhot283/Justin3.jpgIt looks like I'm grabbing my junk, so I'm going to roll with it.  Eff all of you.​- http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v448/jhot283/Justin1.jpg
- http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v448/jhot283/Justin2.jpgBlah.  A little bloated after downing my morning shake, but I wanted to get something up and running because I haven't in years.​Edit:  My brother took three of them, I took the legs pic.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 13, 2007)

*DE Squat/Deadlift, 7.13.07

*SLDL: 175x3x8

Superset, Leg Press/ Leg Extensions: 150x8/200x10, 8/10, 10/12, 12/12

Dumbbell Rows: 50x10, 75x8, 85x8, 95x7, 105x5, 110x4

Plate Loaded Lat Pulldown: 175x6, 160x8, 145x8, 130x10, 115x10

Hyperextensions: 45x8, 55x6, 45x8

Superset, DB Hammer Curls/Hammer Strength Curls: 30x10,8,7/50x10,5,5

Hip Abduction: 3x10x100

*Diet:*

Shake (Strawberries, banana, 1 cup low fat ice cream, 2 cups skim)
Shake (Water, 1.5 scoops of whey, dextrose)
*Summary:
*Ended what was a phenomenal week.  Every workout this week was exceptional.  Look what happens when I take the weekend off from drinking and just relax.  Of course that will go in... one ear and out the other, starting tonight.  I was going to do Speed Deads but I decided to do light SLDL's without much rest between sets.  DB rows were fantastic, the only thing slowing me down on those is my grip strength (which is also improving). Lat Pulldowns were great, my gym hunny was right by me offering some excellent motivation, ha.  All and all a great workout, nothing really else to dive into, workout speaks for itself in my opinion.  Monday, monday, monday...​


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 13, 2007)

Two thumbs up for sox.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Two thumbs up for sox.



Thanks, WB56 - Channel 56, the U!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2007)

Great w/o's Brother Sox!!! Keep it up and enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 13, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Here are some pics I took this morning before I went to the gym:
> 
> - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v448/jhot283/Justin4.jpgThis was my favorite pic, so I decided to fuss around with it and make it look cooler.  AKA, I inverted the colors, ha.  I'm still a beginner with Photoshop.​- http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v448/jhot283/Justin3.jpg*It looks like I'm grabbing my junk*, so I'm going to roll with it.  Eff all of you.​- http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v448/jhot283/Justin1.jpg
> - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v448/jhot283/Justin2.jpgBlah.  A little bloated after downing my morning shake, but I wanted to get something up and running because I haven't in years.​Edit:  My brother took three of them, I took the legs pic.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 13, 2007)

You've certainly got some nice deadlifts man!


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 15, 2007)

*Hey sox,*

Ok.. I just read through your whole journal. I haven't been on Ironmag in a long time and I'm not sure that's a bad thing but your journal caught my eye because I've been doing westside the last year or so. Not everything you are doing is wrong, but a lot of it is far from ideal. I don't wanna come in here sounding like a know-it-all or anything, but I would like to point on some things you may want to consider. Before I do that, I would also recommend you read ALOT more Louie Simmons articles: Westside Barbell®"Often Imitated but never duplicated" . Also, read as much as you can from big west-siders like Dave Tate, Jim Wendler, Marc Bartley, etc... most of these guys can be found at EliteFTS - Powerlifting and Strength Training Products and Knowledge for Lifters, Athletes, Coaches, and Trainers .

Here's some of what I noticed right off:

-You are doing your back work on lower body days. That's ok if it really really seems to work for you, but it's very atypical and I think you could be sacrificing some rep volume on your legs. Generally all back work should come on upper days. Here would be two example upper day workouts:

DE Upper
Speed Bench 8x3
JM Tricep Presses 5x5
Overhead Tricep Ext 3x5
BB Row 5x5
Rear Lateral Raises 3x8

ME Upper
2 Board to a PR, drop to singles at 80% and up
CG Bench 4x10
Neutral Grip DB Press 3x10
Chest Supported Rows 4x10
Cable Laterals 3x12

-Don't do much if any leg isolation. Drop those leg extensions. An example leg day could be:

ME Lower
Rack Pull to a PR
Full squat 4x10
Sumo Good Mornings 3x10
Glute Ham Raise 3x10

-Alternate DE Upper with upper body rep work every 3 weeks, or just skip DE work for the upper body until you are bigger. Until you are much stronger and bigger, you'll probably benefit more from the extra rep work, especially if you are not probably employing accomodating resistance and the contrast method

-NEVER accentuate your eccentrics/negatives. You will be doing ALOT of accessory volume. You don't need to stretch your recovery ability even thinner by doing slow negatives. Keep negatives as fast as can still be SMOOTH and CONTROLLED

-Don't do shoulder presses. Go a month or two without these and then if you REALLY want add a little in. If you are REALLY following westside, you'll be doing ALOT of anterior shoulder volume just from bench and some of your tricep work. Spend that extra time on your rear delts - you need a big upper back to bring up your bench, which also makes me want to mention - look into the PROPER way to setup for a competition style bench. If you are looking for strength, this is necessary. If you aren't, you shouldn't be doing westside - but I think you are in it for the strength.

That's just some of the things that came to mind.. I can probably think of a lot more. I could talk all day about Westside. Find out what all the big westside competitors are doing and do what they do. You'll get strong and to be honest, Westside will get you big too. Anyone who says otherwise is full of shit and needs to take a good look at Dave Tate or Marc Bartley.

Keep up the good work, never stop learning, and never stop EATING

EDIT: I'll try to remember to check back here... but otherwise feel free to IM me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 17, 2007)

tallcall said:


> You've certainly got some nice deadlifts man!



Thanks.  They're starting to come along with the new routine.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 17, 2007)

Drew, 

I'll look for you on AIM tonight and/or tomorrow.  I've got some points about your post I'd like to discuss as well as some questions I'd like to ask you.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 17, 2007)

*DE Bench, 7.16.07

*Speed Incline Bench: 115x3x8.

Superset, Standing French Presses/Cable Pressdowns: 50x10/60x8, 55x8/50x8, 55x8/40x10, 50x8/40x6.

CAT75, Hammer Strength Decline Press: 50x8, 45x8, 40x8, 35x10, 30x10, 25x16, 20x20, 20x20.

DB Military Lateral Raise: 10x10, 15x10, 20x4/12.5x10.

Tate Presses: 25x10, 30x8, 30x8, 25x10.

Cable Front Raises: 15x6, 12.5x10, 10x12.

Superset, Pec Deck/Dips: 120x15/8, 130x8/7, 120x10/7

*Diet:
*
Shake (2 cups skim milk, frozen strawberries, banana, 1 cup vanilla ice cream, 1.5 scoops of whey)
95% lean ground sirloin, 2 pieces of 7 grain bread.
3/4 cup of oats, strawberries, splenda.
Shake (Water, Dextrose, 1.5 scoops of whey)
Baked beans, 1.5 ham sandwich on whole grain bread.
2 cups of skim milk, natural pb on whole grain brad.
*Summary:
*I had a good workout that bordered great, but because of being tired wasn't.  Whenever I go to my new gym, it's easy to get motivated for whatever reason, so it wasn't hard to get into workout mode, but as the workout progressed and carried on it got harder and harder to complete.  All and all a good workout but I'm definitely noticing that I'm having more energy in the mornings before work.  I'll get back on the 5:30AM wake-ups calls later this week.  I've got a workout tonight.​


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 17, 2007)

> Generally all back work should come on upper days.



I disagree. I think doing back work on upper days greatly impacts your ability to get proper upper body work completed. Likewise, you're already hitting every part of your back except lats on your lower days, so why make your lats special at the expense of other lifts on the upper days?



> Alternate DE Upper with upper body rep work every 3 weeks, or just skip DE work for the upper body until you are bigger. Until you are much stronger and bigger, you'll probably benefit more from the extra rep work, especially if you are not probably employing accomodating resistance and the contrast method



There is absolutely no legitimate reason to abandon speed work. It is not exhaustive and doesn't inhibit ones ability to lift repetitiously. Do not underestimate the benefits of speed work, plain or with extras.



> -Don't do shoulder presses. Go a month or two without these and then if you REALLY want add a little in. If you are REALLY following westside, you'll be doing ALOT of anterior shoulder volume just from bench and some of your tricep work. Spend that extra time on your rear delts - you need a big upper back to bring up your bench, which also makes me want to mention - *look into the PROPER way to setup for a competition style bench*. If you are looking for strength, this is necessary. If you aren't, you shouldn't be doing westside - but I think you are in it for the strength.



I don't know that I'd agree with abandoning shoulder presses, but this is spot on. Especially the bold part. If your form on bench is off, the accessory work will NOT benefit you and you'll hit a brick wall. Study proper form and practice in front of a camera constantly.



> You'll get strong and to be honest, Westside will get you big too.



So many people underestimate the size benefits of Westside. Powerlifters may not be lean, but they're humongous. Although lately I've noticed a trend of powerlifters showing up fairly lean but still hulking out huge lifts.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2007)

Great deads Sox  .


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 17, 2007)

Saturday Fever said:


> I disagree. I think doing back work on upper days greatly impacts your ability to get proper upper body work completed. Likewise, you're already hitting every part of your back except lats on your lower days, so why make your lats special at the expense of other lifts on the upper days?



Well, first off. I, and Louie Simmons from what I can gather, believe that there are few WRONG ways to do things. They are ok ways and better ways. I think what you are saying COULD be true, but it depends how you are incorporating your back work. Typical westside would hit alot of tricep volume right after the primary lift, followed by lats and upper back. Most westsiders are only hitting maybe 4 sets of a row at this point - not a whole lot of volume, and after the main lift. I don't see this hindering progress. Also, because they are doing a low volume on this day, it is quite common for ALOT of westsiders to row, in some form or another, up to 4 times a week. They may only do a few sets each time, but they'll maybe do DB row low rep, then chest supported high rep, then db high, then chest supported low - 4 diff days but low volume on each so easy recovery, and a variety as far as rep ranges and exercise choice.


Also, I haven't seen many guys from westside use their back on lower body days, OTHER than alot of supportive volume, nothing really intended to just work the back. However, I should clarify actually.. they do alot of lower back work on lower days, but minimal as far as the lats, rear delts, traps, etc.




Saturday Fever said:


> There is absolutely no legitimate reason to abandon speed work. It is not exhaustive and doesn't inhibit ones ability to lift repetitiously. Do not underestimate the benefits of speed work, plain or with extras.



I do agree it is helpful, and there are probably alot of things you can do easily, but if, again, we are speaking strictly "typical westside", most all of what they do is contrast method (bands or chains being used to add poundage as the joint leverage becomes more ideal - toward lockouts). If he's not going to use bands or chains, and DOES want to do speed work, I'd probably stick with ballistic benching and concentric jump squats.

Ballistic benching, for whoever isn't familiar, is generally done on a smith with about 30-40% 1RM. The point is to maximize the speed through the reversal of the bar. Bring the bar down quickly and WITHOUT touching the chest, reverse explosively, allowing the bar to leave the hands at lockout (hence the smith for safety). Smoothly catch and descend, reverse quickly again.

Concentric jump squats... set pins to full squat depth and put the bar on the pins with a submax load. You start in the bottom position and stand up explosively, most likely leaving the ground a few inches. The will help build explosiveness out of the hole by not allowing the stretch reflex caused by the eccentric (lowering) phase of the squat. You need to let the bar STOP on the pins between reps - 7-10sets of 2.




Saturday Fever said:


> I don't know that I'd agree with abandoning shoulder presses, but this is spot on. Especially the bold part. If your form on bench is off, the accessory work will NOT benefit you and you'll hit a brick wall. Study proper form and practice in front of a camera constantly.



We mostly agree here. Gauge shoulder work by feel - still I'd start with less volume on the anterior delts and add as necessary. As far as the form, again, chest is nothing. Having a strong chest and bad bench form may let you bench a little more AT FIRST, but big bench numbers are 99% tricep and shoulder. Get the form right now... you'll have to eventually to get a big bench.




Saturday Fever said:


> So many people underestimate the size benefits of Westside. Powerlifters may not be lean, but they're humongous. Although lately I've noticed a trend of powerlifters showing up fairly lean but still hulking out huge lifts.



Dave Tate, again, perfect example. He was 300+lbs for YEARS with elite level lifts.. finally leaned out to as low as 4% and he is still a mass monster.

http://asp.elitefts.com/images/upload/qa/dave-outside.jpg

Last, we're all still learning, I definitely am. I try not to say anything here about Westside unless I am fairly sure it is the general concensus among Westside-based PLers. I spend most of my research time researching westside . I am open to all opinions, just trying to share info where I can.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 17, 2007)

Honestly, I'm honored to have this argument of two of the more knowledgeable posters on this board in my journal.  Definitely reading over both of your guys points, I'll dissect when I'm done pooping, showering, eating, etc. because I'd love to chime in here.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 17, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Great deads Sox  .



Thanks, JD.  Easily my best lift and naturally my favorite as well.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 17, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Honestly, I'm honored to have this argument of two of the more knowledgeable posters on this board in my journal.  Definitely reading over both of your guys points, I'll dissect when I'm done pooping, showering, eating, etc. because I'd love to chime in here.




Lol.. well I don't know that I'd call it an argument. I'd like to think we all are just aiming to learn. I don't know that I deserve any titles so much as most knowledgeable poster either! Haha.. it feels like a lifetime since I've posted here..  and back then I think I spent alot more time posting than actually learning and experiencing! I do research and try alot these days, but I don't think of myself as a pro or guru in any area.. just want to know as much as I can.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 18, 2007)

I shouldn't have said argument, but either way I'm learning because of it.

Thanks guys.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 18, 2007)

*ME Squat/Deadlift, 7.17.07

*Box Squats: 135x8, 165x3, 195x3, 210x3, 225x3, 240x3, 255x3, 270x2, 285x1, 300x1, 315x0.

Rack Deadlifts:  325x5x5

T-Bar Rows: 100x6, 125x6, 150x5, 175x2, 125x6

Shrugs:  350x6x5

Hyperextensions: 65x6, 75x5, 85x5

*Summary: *
My workout last night was incredible.  I'm ridiculously sore today and it may be because I haven't hit my legs that hard in a few weeks, but it could also be because how intense my day was.  The only thing I'd change was going up so little in squats.  I've been able to hit 315 in the past and missed it here because I was performing to many sets.​


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 18, 2007)

*Rest, 7.18.07

*- 15 minutes interval training on treadmill

Waking up early tomorrow morning (5AM) to get a workout in before my 9AM court date.  Night fellas.


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice workout....it makes me miss westside everytime I read it!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like there's some great progress in here SM!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout....it makes me miss westside everytime I read it!



These Westside workouts that M.J.H. had been performing are right up my alley.  Before the change, I was craving Monday and Tuesday for my back and chest days, but then loathed the rest of the week for multiple reasons.

With the variety in each workout, being able to perform reps (DE) as well as hitting max weights (ME)... It's just an all around great program, and I'm excited to continue reading some of the links that Drew and SF gave me.

I can't imagine the above will make you miss Westside any less.. Sorry..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Looks like there's some great progress in here SM!



Progress?  Some, but not enough.  Why else would I be awake at 5:30 in the morning?  Ugh... Gym here I come!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I shouldn't have said argument, but either way I'm learning because of it.



I believe the word you are looking for is "debate".  In any case, the information being presented is excellent.


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm awake at 4:15...   But it's good to get there and get it over with


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout....it makes me miss westside everytime I read it!



You'll be back on westside before long.  Just like me.  We always come back.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I believe the word you are looking for is "debate".  In any case, the information being presented is excellent.



^^^
What he said.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

katt said:


> I'm awake at 4:15...   But it's good to get there and get it over with



The only problem with me getting up at 5 is that I don't go to bed any earlier than I would if I was getting up at 8.  Last night I fell asleep around midnight, which was nice, but I'm going to try and work on even earlier.

BTW, 4:15 is insanity.  Honestly, what is wrong with you?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You'll be back on westside before long.  Just like me.  We always come back.



It makes me angry to think that I was doing regular bodybuilding routines on and off for the last few years.  

It's true though.  For the rest of my life, I may switch here and there to try out something new, but I honestly see myself continuing in this style for years to come.

Thanks for coming.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

*ME Bench, 7.19.07

*Bench Press: 135x6, 150x3, 165x3, 180x3, 195x3, 210x2, 225x1, 235x⅓.

Incline DB Press: 50x5, 55x5, 60x5, 65x5, 75x2.

DB Lateral Raise: 20x8, 25x7, 30x6, 35x6, 40x4.

CG Bench Press: 135x6x5

*Summary:
*I was afraid that my overall soreness would hinder my workout this morning and for the most part I was right.  I'm not going to say it was a bad workout, but I think I did too much volume on Monday's workout, which I've already taken a mental note of.  I can't complain about today's workout though, afterall I finished smelling like a turd, covered in sweat, and was being looked at by the morning crowd as if I had a "God Hates Fags" t-shirt on.  Did I mention that work sucks?​


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

ok dude.... if I can't count 1/2,,, then you can't count 1/2......


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

katt said:


> ok dude.... if I can't count 1/2,,, then you can't count 1/2......



That would be a ⅓ (one-third), hunny bunny.  But point taken, I failed on 235.


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

Shit - and I even have my contacts in......  sorry


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

katt said:


> Shit - and I even have my contacts in......  sorry



No need to apologize, I've come to expect that out of women.  They are inferior to me.

P.S: I'm seriously joking about the above, just in case you didn't know my humor.


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

humor is all good


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

katt said:


> humor is all good



I could tell from the picture you have tough skin.

P.S:  I'm just saying that because you could probably kick my ass.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> It makes me angry to think that I was doing regular bodybuilding routines on and off for the last few years.



Don't think of that time as a waste.  It's what us older people call "experience".   

It will give you something to compare other types of workouts to.  Also, over time, your priorities may change, so it's good to experiment.  Hell, even the great P-funk dabbled in body-building for a while before he decided that he didn't want to pursue that aspect.  Fear not sox, you're doing quite well.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't think of that time as a waste.  It's what us older people call "experience".
> 
> It will give you something to compare other types of workouts to.  Also, over time, your priorities may change, so it's good to experiment.  Hell, even the great P-funk dabbled in body-building for a while before he decided that he didn't want to pursue that aspect.  Fear not sox, you're doing quite well.



Thanks, TT.  If only you weren't a Yankees fan...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 20, 2007)

*DE Squat/Deadlift, 7.20.07

*Speed ATG Squats: 150x3x8.

Bentover DB Rows:  100x6x5.

Nautilus Leg Extensions, Dropset:  275x8, 245x8, 215x8, 185x6, 155x6, 125x8, 100x9, 80x12, 60x6, 30x6.

Hammer Strength Shrugs, CAT100:  90x20x5.

Pull-Ups:  10, 10, 8, 8, 8.

Hyperextensions:  45x8, 8, 10.

*Summary: 
*I had another excellent workout this morning.  Really did everything intensely despite minor soreness all over.  I love the Nautilus machines they have there, so I'm going to continue to utilize the leg extensions while I can.  Pull-ups were tough as hell, ugh.  I threw in some biceps and abs at the end, haven't hit my biceps in a while, so I felt obligated to do so.  Diet's been exceptional besides a minor binge last night after I smoked with my friend.  Off until Monday!​


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 20, 2007)

BTW - A binge for me is eating an all natural peanut butter on 12 grain bread with skim milk, watermelon, and a few tortilla chips w/ salsa.

Ha.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

Solid w/o's BRother Sox, your volume is killin me my Friend, but you seem to be doing Great imo!!! Keep it up and remember there is ALWAYS room over here on the "Light Side" of the Force, LOL!!!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 20, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> *DE Squat/Deadlift, 7.20.07
> 
> *Speed ATG Squats: 150x3x8.
> 
> ...



Hammer Strength and Nautilus are my favorite machines. I use the exact same shrug machine too, I love it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> A binge for me is eating an all natural peanut butter on 12 grain bread with skim milk, watermelon, and a few tortilla chips w/ salsa.



  Damn, you _are_ a party animal.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2007)

A 225 bench at a bw of 150 is very impressive Sox.


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> BTW - A binge for me is eating an all natural peanut butter on 12 grain bread with skim milk, watermelon, and a few tortilla chips w/ salsa.
> 
> Ha.



Are you serious?????


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Are you serious?????



Actually, a binge for me is about 15-20 drinks and blacking out in the process.  I don't know what I'm talking about right now, but I do know when I eat my binges are different.

Why am I so drunk?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 21, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> A 225 bench at a bw of 150 is very impressive Sox.



Yea, impressive, but its the drinks on the weekends that fuck me over.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Actually, a binge for me is about 15-20 drinks and blacking out in the process.  I don't know what I'm talking about right now, but I do know when I eat my binges are different.
> 
> Why am I so drunk?



Sweet, you really are a party animal!

If you're worried about getting messed up on the weekends, you could try....(I realize this is kinda a no brainer)....not drinking....


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 22, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Sweet, you really are a party animal!
> 
> If you're worried about getting messed up on the weekends, you could try....(I realize this is kinda a no brainer)....not drinking....



Thanks, Mom.

I've definitely cut it down some.  Around here with my friends, you're pretty much expected to drink Thursday, Friday, and Saturday.  I avoid Thursdays because of work/working out but I'll enjoy myself on the weekends.  I bust my ass in the gym, at work, and don't do a damn thing in the week.  I'm content doing what I've been doing thus far this summer.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2007)

If you are 19, aren't you under the legal drinking age?













 Sounds like you have a handle on it. You are 19 for Christ's sake, enjoy this time of your life. Drinking a couple of nights a week is fine at your age. Obviously, don't drink and drive, and do not let it become the focus of your life. 

-Dad


----------



## tallcall (Jul 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> *Thanks, Mom.*
> 
> I've definitely cut it down some.  Around here with my friends, you're pretty much expected to drink Thursday, Friday, and Saturday.  I avoid Thursdays because of work/working out but I'll enjoy myself on the weekends.  I bust my ass in the gym, at work, and don't do a damn thing in the week.  I'm content doing what I've been doing thus far this summer.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 23, 2007)

JD - Yea, I think I've got a handle on it.  I have a good time but keep it solely to the weekends and dont let it affect my schooling or my lifting.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 23, 2007)

*DE Bench, 7.23.07

*Speed Bench: 150x3x10.

Super Iso Hammer Strength Incline Press: 125x8x5.

Dips: 25x10, 35x8, 45x8, bwx12, bwx12.

Superset, French Presses/Tate Presses: 50x10/30x10, 50x10/30x10, 50x10/30x10, 50x7/30x10.

DB Military Lateral Raise: 10x10, 15x10, 20x4/12.5x10.

Cable Crossovers: 50x12, 50x12, 50x15, 50x15.

*Diet:
*
Shake (2 cups skim milk, frozen strawberries, banana, 1 cup vanilla ice cream, 2 scoops of whey)
Shake (water, dextrose, 2 scoops of whey)
2 chicken breasts, 2 pieces of 12 grain bread, broccoli
1 lb ground sirloin, two pieces of 12 grain bread
*Summary:
*Upon waking up this morning I began to stretch and tweaked my back a bit.  It was strange because it's a feeling I get about 2-3 times a year.  Just one of those nagging things that doesn't affect me often but when it hits, it hits hard.  Nonetheless, I pushed through the workout without any ibprofen.  Workout went well, really well infact.  A nice guy whose apart of the daily 6AM crowd with me brought his belt to strap weight to, so I did some nice weighted dips which I hadn't done in a long time.  Speed at 150 lbs was quite impressive.  I've fallen in love with both the Tate Presses and French Presses.  I feel like although Westside is dedicated to the bench, I'm just as interested in getting those exercises as heavy as they can be.  Of course they go hand in hand.  Back should be fine for tomorrow, hopefully with a nice night of rest (working out after work tomorrow to sleep in) but I may do squats instead of deadlifts just for precautionary purposes.  See you tomorrow fellas.​


----------



## katt (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your back tweak... hope it feels better tomorrow!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Sorry to hear about your back tweak... hope it feels better tomorrow!



My family has a history of back pain.  It's nothing new. It usually goes away after 24 hours...

Thanks, qt.

P.S:  I can't believe you read through that entire essay of a summary.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't want to screw up my whole week so I'm going to be going to the gym tonight, swapping my ME Squat/Deadlift day to Friday and making my DE version of the same day tonight.

I'm going to be going real light on the Speed Squats (135) and won't be putting my back into any sort of compromising positions by doing light Lat Pulldowns and Cable Rows.

This is more so just a day so that my week stays on schedule and doesn't throw me off for next week.

I'll also be hot tubbing it after the workout for at least a half hour.

Talk to you guys later.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 24, 2007)

Not happening.

After writing that, I felt pain just standing up, walked into my room to get my Maximum Pump and decided right then and there that I wasn't going to be able to get it done tonight.

Train hard or go home.  I'm not doing some Sally workout that's only going to hurt my back even more.  I'll just wait until tomorrow when I'll hopefully be 100%.

As far as tonight goes.  I'm either going to head over and just sit in the hot tub or ice/heat and relax in my bed.

My plan for the rest of the week is this:

Tuesday - off/hot tub
Wednesday - ME/DE Squat/Deadlift
Thursday - ME Bench
Friday - off/cardio, abs
Saturday - ME/DE Squat/Deadlift

I think I'm making the right decision here.  Right?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 24, 2007)

Hot tubs own.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2007)

Wise decision.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2007)

Saturday Fever said:


> Hot tubs own.



They do.

I still think I'm going to be going with my plan to do a Dynamic Effort Squat/Deadlift workout tonight.  With my back flaring yesterday, I don't want to deadlift heavy nor place all that weight on my shoulders.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wise decision.



I thought so as well.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 25, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I've fallen in love with both the Tate Presses and French Presses.  I feel like although Westside is dedicated to the bench, I'm just as interested in getting those exercises as heavy as they can be.  Of course they go hand in hand.



Definitely do go hand in hand. I switch around my accessory work very frequently, and being not-so CNS intense, I mostly just do what I feel like for accessory work, or something I know I need to improve on. I try to mentally keep decent track of what weights I can handle at around 10reps and 5reps (for accessory work on ME and DE days, respectively). Don't just go for PRs in your 1rep lifts, try to improve on all your accessory lift poundages too.

If you want something that will really build up the connective tissue and tricep musculature around the elbow... start doing JM presses. I think on Youtube you can find an explanation video by J.M. Blakely himself. They are somewhat like a tricep barbell extension to the neck... but not. You'll want to see the video to see what's up. Ask me if you have any questions.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 25, 2007)

> start doing JM presses


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

Can someone post a link to JM presses?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2007)

drew.haynes said:


> Definitely do go hand in hand. I switch around my accessory work very frequently, and being not-so CNS intense, I mostly just do what I feel like for accessory work, or something I know I need to improve on. I try to mentally keep decent track of what weights I can handle at around 10reps and 5reps (for accessory work on ME and DE days, respectively). Don't just go for PRs in your 1rep lifts, try to improve on all your accessory lift poundages too.
> 
> If you want something that will really build up the connective tissue and tricep musculature around the elbow... start doing JM presses. I think on Youtube you can find an explanation video by J.M. Blakely himself. They are somewhat like a tricep barbell extension to the neck... but not. You'll want to see the video to see what's up. Ask me if you have any questions.



Well, workout has been completed, but good information for the future nonetheless.  I go as hard as I can on every set, so I don't think I'm missing anything there.

I've looked at JM Presses in the past through M.J.H's journals and just don't really get them.  I'll look again tonight and try them tomorrow, light weight, for shits and giggles though.

Thanks man!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2007)

Saturday Fever said:


>



I do need to start, huh.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2007)

katt said:


> Can someone post a link to JM presses?







YouTube Video










JM Presses For Developing Extreme Tricep Power

I'm learning with you, katt.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2007)

*DE Squat/Deadlift, 7.26.07

*SLDL: 135x5x10

Lat Pulldowns: 125x10,10,10; 100x10,10

Leg Ex: 225x6x12

Cable Rows: 130x12,12,10,10,10,10

Hyperextensions: 35x10x10

*Diet:
*
Shake (strawberry, banana, 2 scoops whey, skim milk, vanilla yogurt)
2 cans tuna fish w/ flaxseed mayo, celery
2 vanilla yogurts (130 cals each, very small)
Protein bar
Shake (muscle milk, skim milk)
*Summary:
*For having a hurt back, it sure was a nice workout.  Got everything done free of any pain or tweaking, and kept it light which was nice.  I can't complain about anything here tonight, it couldn't have gone any better.  Really makes me happy to get in that gym tomorrow morning.  One thing of note though, I'm up to 155 pounds as of tonight.  I have been eating more but I didn't think I'd gain 5 pounds that fast.  It's so weird; I can eat whatever I want and be skinny, or I can eat healthy but consume a lot and gain 5 pounds in a week.  Strange.  I'm hoping tomorrow's workout goes smoothly.​


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats really not a JM press actually, that looks more like a close grip bench press to me.

This link has a great description of the JM press.  It is long though, and the beginning part is just a big intro, but half way in, the guy really described the press.  I don't know for sure, but I think this is actually the guy who invented them, JM Blakley (not 100% sure, but the video is a great help)
YouTube - JM Press with intro


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks, Stew.

I realized that right after I posted it.  Or I guess Drew did, ha.  Either way, excellent vid.  Thanks.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Thanks, Stew.
> 
> I realized that right after I posted it. Or I guess Drew did, ha. Either way, excellent vid. Thanks.


 
i see you already posted the same vid in Katt's journal...oh well, I read this one first.

I gotta tell you though, I tried them like in this video the other day, and I didn't really like em.  Now, maybe it's because I wasn't doing them right, but I really copied the video pretty well, and I felt a lot of the stress right in my elbow, kind of like what you feel on a skull crusher, only not as bad, and I don't know if they are worth it.  I almost think I would rather do plain old close grip benches or floor presses where I can use more weight on the exercise and still hit the triceps hard.

I can do pretty much 250 pound close grip benches for sets of 10, but only 155-160 for sets of 10 on the JM presses.  I think the 250 would be more beneficial long term wouldn't you?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2007)

Stewart20,

I tried out the JM Presses this morning and I actually liked them.  Of course I was only working on form, but they seem like a really cool exercise.

I know what you mean as well.  I like to do weighted dips or close grip bench press on my ME days, but I think I'm really going to love them on my DE days.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2007)

*ME Bench, 7.26.07

*Suspended Bench Press: 135x5, 150x3, 165x3, 180x3, 195x3, 210x3, 225x2, 240x1, 250x0, 225x2.

Weighted Dips: 50x8, 60x7, 70x5, 80x5, 90x4, 100x3.

Incline Dumbbell Press: 50x8, 55x7, 60x6, 65x5, 70x4, 75x4.

Smith Machine OH Press: 105x6, 115x5, 125x3, 105x6.

Superset, Pec Deck/French Press: 200x5/75x4, 190x6/70x5, 180x6/65x5.

*Diet:
*
Shake (strawberries, banana, peaches, skim milk, 2 scoops whey)
Shake (2 scoops whey, dextrose, water)
Whole wheat pasta, ground sirloin, broccoli
*Summary:
*Really picked myself up the last two days after being real down because of the injured back from Monday.  Just 3-4 weeks ago I maxed at 210 on the suspended bench.  I don't know if it's the 4-5 pounds I've gained or this program working, but whatever the hell it is, I'm definitely gaining strength unlike before.  Weighted dips were incredible; the guy from Monday had his weight belt, so I immediately dumped the CG Bench for weighted dips, an exercise I haven't done in a while.  Another guy kept eyeing me the entire time I was at the dip station and finally at the end came up to me and said "dude, you're incredible, no wonder you play football."  I looked myself over, realized I was wearing an IU football shirt with IU athletic shorts and before I could tell the guy I wasn't a football player, he was gone.  Who gives a shit though, that was one of the coolest compliments I've ever received.  Everything else was great, volume was a little high, but I needed it after my DE Squat/DL the night before.  I did try out JM Presses, just the barbell, and I really liked them.  I won't be trying them on ME days until I get the hang of them, but I'll try them out on Monday with some added weight.  Off tomorrow; I think I'm heading out for a night on the town.  Next workout and the final of the week comes Saturday.  Lets hope my back is 100% by noon time Saturday...​


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

That's so cool that you were recognized for your accomplishments in the gym..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 27, 2007)

katt said:


> That's so cool that you were recognized for your accomplishments in the gym..



Being mistaken for a college athlete is as cool as it gets.  Thanks for stopping by, katt.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

Excellent w/o's BRother Sox, hope the back is ok, really be careful my Friend!!! Keep it up and enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Really picked myself up the last two days after being real down because of the injured back from Monday. Just 3-4 weeks ago I maxed at 210 on the suspended bench. I don't know if it's the 4-5 pounds I've gained or this program working, but whatever the hell it is, I'm definitely gaining strength unlike before. Weighted dips were incredible; the guy from Monday had his weight belt, so I immediately dumped the CG Bench for weighted dips, an exercise I haven't done in a while. Another guy kept eyeing me the entire time I was at the dip station and finally at the end came up to me and said "dude, you're incredible, no wonder you play football." I looked myself over, realized I was wearing an IU football shirt with IU athletic shorts and before I could tell the guy I wasn't a football player, he was gone. Who gives a shit though, that was one of the coolest compliments I've ever received. Everything else was great, volume was a little high, but I needed it after my DE Squat/DL the night before. I did try out JM Presses, just the barbell, and I really liked them. I won't be trying them on ME days until I get the hang of them, but I'll try them out on Monday with some added weight. Off tomorrow; I think I'm heading out for a night on the town. Next workout and the final of the week comes Saturday. Lets hope my back is 100% by noon time Saturday...​


Glad to hear this Sox.  Confidence is the best motivator.  Workouts are really solid!  You look like an athlete, because you are.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 28, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's BRother Sox, hope the back is ok, really be careful my Friend!!! Keep it up and enjoy the weekend!!!



My back is still not 100% but it's close to it.  I'm going to be drawing up my workout for this afternoon here shortly, I'm really skeptical to be performing deadlifts.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 28, 2007)

JD,

I look like an athlete because I am one.  Real encouraging.  Thanks!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 28, 2007)

This is really hard for me, because I stayed in last night with expectations to workout this morning and workout hard but I've been pushing it off all morning because I've been wanting to see if it would feel any better.

I think I'm going to take today and tomorrow off (three consecutive days) and just be 100% for next week.  

I was thinking about it.  I'm never going to get healthy if I keep plugging away at my back.  So why not just take one day off and have a phenomenal week next week.

I'm going to be performing some push-ups, pull-ups, and sit-ups around the house in a circuit just to do some form of exercise.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> This is really hard for me, because I stayed in last night with expectations to workout this morning and workout hard but I've been pushing it off all morning because I've been wanting to see if it would feel any better.
> 
> I think I'm going to take today and tomorrow off (three consecutive days) and just be 100% for next week.
> 
> ...


And here I thought you were out drinking  . I didn't see this post before I responded to yours in my journal. Yeah, I think you need a fews days off Sox. I know it sucks, but you have the rest of your life to workout and gain.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> And here I thought you were out drinking  . I didn't see this post before I responded to yours in my journal. Yeah, I think you need a fews days off Sox. I know it sucks, but you have the rest of your life to workout and gain.



I went out hard on Thursday, but I didn't have a scheduled workout for Friday.  I was actually pretty good this weekend.  No drinking on Friday night and only casuals on Saturday.

I've taken three days off, I think I'll be fine for Tuesday, I better be atleast.

ME Bench tomorrow morning.  Heading to bed here shortly.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 30, 2007)

*DE Bench, 7.30.07

*Speed Decline Bench: 165x4x3, 155x4x3.

Seated Military: 95x8, 105x8, 115x5, 125x3, 95x8.

Dips: 12 reps x 5 sets

DB One-Arm Lateral Raise: 30x8x5

Tate Presses: 30x10, 35x7, 40x3, 35x5, 30x8, 25x12.

Pec Deck, Dropset: 200x6, 180x4, 160x3, 140x7, 120x6.

JM Presses: bar work, 75x5.

*Diet:
*
Shake (2 cups skim, 2 scoops whey, strawberries, banana)
Shake (water, 2 scoops whey, dextrose)
Steak, baked potato, celery
6 egg whites, 1 yolk, two pieces of 7-grain bread
Sandwich (natural pb, 7 grain), 2 cups skim chocolate milk
*Summary:
*I had a good workout this morning.  Did everything pretty exceptionally.  I thought it was interesting how much I've added in terms of endurance on dips.  Just a few weeks ago it took me more than 5 sets to hit 50 total reps.  Not this week.  I did also talk to some guy who was doing speed work along with me, another Westsider.  He had chains, bands, etc. and really looked like he knew what he was doing.  It did surprise me that he did flat, incline and decline though.  That's a lot of pressing.  All and all a good day.  I'm eating and then heading to bed.  It's been a long day with the KG trade and I expect another long one tomorrow beginning when my alarm clock buzzes at 5 with the MLB trade deadline around the corner.​


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

How'd that drop set feel at the end of the workout? Was your chest totally burning??


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 31, 2007)

3 benches in a single workout isn't a bad idea, I'm sure he was varying his grips and set/rep schemes with each. That's a great way to give yourself a shock day as well.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 1, 2007)

katt said:


> How'd that drop set feel at the end of the workout? Was your chest totally burning??



It capped off a good workout, that's for sure.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 1, 2007)

Saturday Fever said:


> 3 benches in a single workout isn't a bad idea, I'm sure he was varying his grips and set/rep schemes with each. That's a great way to give yourself a shock day as well.



Well then...

I might try that next week.  

Thanks for stopping by, SF.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 1, 2007)

*ME Squat/Deadlift, 7.31.07

*Deadlifts: 135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 245x3, 265x3, 285x3, 305x3, 325x3, 345x2, 365x1, 385x1, 405x0.

Weighted Chin-ups: 45x8, 55x8, 65x5, 75x5, 50x6.

Nautilus Leg Press: 180x6, 200x6, 220x6, 200x6, 180x6.

DB Rows: 100x5x5.

Hyperextensions: 75x6x3

*Summary:
*Despite coming up short on the attempt of 405, this might have been the workout of the summer for me.  At first I was pissed about not getting the 405, but then I realized how well I finished up and how my back was f'ed up last week.  Again, workout of the summer.  Weighted chins were real nice, it was glad to get them back in my routine.  I kind of supersetted the Rows and Leg Presses, I was just dead at that point.  I'm headed to the gym here shortly.  I'm just going to do 15 minutes of interval training and then sit in the hot tub and relax for a half hour.  Shouldn't take long and will allow me to rest nicely for tomorrow mornings ME chest day.​


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2007)

Good looking workout Sox.  Awesome weighted chins!


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Good job on the dead's!     and on the chins,,,, I'm just happy that I can do a bw one


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 2, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good looking workout Sox.  Awesome weighted chins!



I've done heavier weighted chin-ups in the past, but I haven't been able to do them in a long time.  Still some solid weight I put up, I guess.

Had an excellent workout this morning.  I'm already going to be late for work, so I'll post it on my lunch break or whenever I get free time.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Good job on the dead's!     and on the chins,,,, I'm just happy that I can do a bw one



Haha.  Wahhh, I can't do weighted chin ups.  You're doing great, can it! 

I remember back freshman year at football when I played receiver (get your head out of the gutter) and they tried me at running back a bunch because my back strength made it hard for me to go down.  It was like Spike from the little giants, minus the speed.

Thanks for stopping by, kitty katt.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice deadlifts man!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 2, 2007)

Where did 405 fail? We're going to setup your next 2 weeks so that you get 405. So where'd it fail? Floor, inches up, before lockout? Let's hit the 4 plate dead.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 2, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Nice deadlifts man!



Thanks, TC.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 2, 2007)

Saturday Fever said:


> Where did 405 fail? We're going to setup your next 2 weeks so that you get 405. So where'd it fail? Floor, inches up, before lockout? Let's hit the 4 plate dead.



I've hit 405 before.  I think I wasn't able to get it because I took the week off from Squat/Deadlifts for the most part last week because of my back injury.

If I can't get 405 the next time, we'll definitely have to analyze.

I do want to know though: When I did do 405, I got it up to about my knees and then had to really inch my way up, like a penguin sort of.  So that would be your recommendation if I wasn't able to get past that point?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 2, 2007)

How straight were your legs at that point? If you still had some bend, I'd say your hamstrings. If they were locked, I'd say your lower back.

The fix for the lower back would be seated Good AMs, the fix for hams would be Romanian deads in a high set/low rep scheme at 85-90%.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 3, 2007)

*ME Bench, 8.2.07

*Decline Bench: 135x5, 150x3, 165x3, 180x3, 195x3, 210x3, 225x3, 240x2, 255x1, 265x0, 225x2.

CG Bench: 135x6, 155x5, 175x3, 155x5, 135x6.

DB Shoulder Press: 50x6, 55x3, 60x2, 55x4, 50x6.

Hammer Strengh Incline Press, Dropset: 170x2, 150x2, 130x4, 110x3, 90x5.

Upright Rows: 95x10, 115x8, 135x3, 115x8, 95x10.

French Press: 65x6, 65x6, 65x4.

*Summary:
*I had a great workout yesterday.  I was tired at the beginning, it being 6AM and all, but I made I got into it and all was well.  By the time I had hit my 4th or 5th set on the decline I was pumped as hell and made it pretty far.  No PR's, but I was real close to getting 265 before the spotter helped me.  A lot of pyramiding today, but it was completely necessary as I'm not as strong pushing as I am pulling.  I'm going to get some grub and then head to the gym to polish off a great week.​


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 3, 2007)

Saturday Fever said:


> How straight were your legs at that point? If you still had some bend, I'd say your hamstrings. If they were locked, I'd say your lower back.
> 
> The fix for the lower back would be seated Good AMs, the fix for hams would be Romanian deads in a high set/low rep scheme at 85-90%.



I'm trying to pull so hard, I couldn't even really tell you how locked my legs were or how bent they were.  I do know what you mean by locating where exactly it is I failed and hit that area.

That's why I'm going to introduce light Good AMs this afternoon on my Squat/Deadlift day.  I'm not confident enough to do them as my main lift, but I'll be adding them in towards the end.

Thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 3, 2007)

*DE Squat/Deadlift, 8.3.07

*ATG Speed Squats: 135x5, 175x3x8, 135x5.

Barbell Rows: 135x10, 155x10, 165x8, 175x6, 185x6, 135x10.

Shrugs: 225x10x2, 225x8x3.

Leg Extensions, Dropset: 305x4, 290x4, 275x5, 260x5, 245x5, 230x5, 215x5, 175x10.

Lat Pulldowns/Pullovers, Superset: 125x10/55x12, 140x10/55x10, 155x8/45x12, 170x6/45x12.

Incline DB Curls: 35x8, 30x10, 25x10.

Hyperextenions: 50x3x8.
*
Summary:
*A really good workout this afternoon.  That's what happens when you're well rested and not dragging at 6AM like I did at the beginning of yesterdays workout.  The only problem with going later is that I see a lot of people I know and while I was intense, I did take a couple 5-10 minute breaks to talk with old high school buddies.  Oh well, I don't get to see them often, so it was fine.  I did some really nice barbell rows, I was surprised to do as well as I did with 185.  I hadn't done curls or pullovers in a while, so it was nice to get some bicep action.  I made the comment to one of my buddies when he asked about pullovers that I loved them because they really finished myself off.  The bastard took it as if I was rubbing one out, ha.  Leg extensions were phenomenal.  I started really high and I've been enjoying dropsets like that.  Shrugs were a bit iffy because my grip strength began to tire after only 2 sets.  I probably could have done 20 reps, but I dropped the bar after 8 on the last few sets.  Well, I'm off for the weekend...​


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 6, 2007)

*DE Bench, 8.6.07
*_10:45AM-12:00PM

_Speed Bench Press: 150x3x8

Chain Bench Press:  chainsx5, chains+20x5, chains+40x5, chains+20x5, chainsx5.
superset w/
Dips: 10, 10, 7, 5, 7.

French Presses: 55x10, 60x8, 65x6, 60x6, 50x6.

DB Lateral Raise, Dropset: 40x3, 35x5, 30x8 (90 sec break) 25x10, 20x10, 15x12.

Pec Deck: 120x12/9/7.

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press: 75x7/7/6/5.

Tate Presses: 30x3x8.

*Summary:
*I had a real awesome workout today.  I was planning on doing all sorts of benching today, but I have wanted to try out the chains since I found them there a few weeks back.  They were killer on both my tri's and chest, mostly because it was a trick having to stabilize them.  Regular speed work was done nicely as well.  I'm going to try and keep track of my time in the gym because I was noticing that I was creeping past that one hour mark and I want to get it within a 60 minute time frame.  ME Squat/DL tomorrow.​


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> When I did do 405, I got it up to about my knees and then had to really inch my way up, like a penguin sort of.  So that would be your recommendation if I wasn't able to get past that point?



Rack DLs from just below the knees might help you.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Rack DLs from just below the knees might help you.



Actually did those this morning, 335x5x5.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2007)

Does, say "30x3x8" mean 30lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps?  Or does it mean 30lbs for 3 times, rest paused, 8 more times?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Does, say "30x3x8" mean 30lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps?  Or does it mean 30lbs for 3 times, rest paused, 8 more times?



30x3x8 would mean 30 pounds performed for three reps, eight times.

I should have been more clear.  My apologies.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh  Hmph.

What are the rests inbetween those 8?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh  Hmph.
> 
> What are the rests inbetween those 8?



Depends on where in the workout.

When I'm going for a one rep single on ME days, I'll rest for 2-4 minutes.
When I'm not, I'll rest for 1-2 minutes.

Today for instance,

I hit 335x5x5.  I took 90 seconds, tops, between each set.  Still, I wouldn't mind being geared toward 120 seconds later.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2007)

*ME Squat/Deadlift, 8.7.07
*_6:50AM - 8:15AM

_Box Squats: 135x8, 155x3, 175x3, 195x3, 215x3, 235x3, 255x3, 275x3, 295x3, 315x2, 325x1.

Rack Deadlifts:  335x5x5.

T-Bar Rows:  115x6, 125x6, 135x6, 125x6, 115x6.

Hyperextensions: 75x5x3.

*Summary:
*Awesome workout this morning.  I got past 315 convincingly as I even gave it a second rep that I wouldn't have touched just a couple of weeks back.  Rack Deadlifts were a big help, as were the T-bars.  I was a little sluggish in general with how tired I was, but it didn't affect me as much as I thought.  Hyperextensions were just tough, but my lower back was cooking.  Hot rub, cardio, stretching tomorrow.​


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 8, 2007)

Really. Very nice. If you're 150 and ml and only 19, it really makes me wonder what i can do at around 100 when i get back into a well sructured consistent program myself. Not to patronise, but if you arre 19, then well done this far.  

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Really. Very nice. If you're 150 and ml and only 19, it really makes me wonder what i can do at around 100 when i get back into a well sructured consistent program myself. Not to patronise, but if you arre 19, then well done this far.
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.



Do you want to touch my penis?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2007)

Is that an open offer LOL


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Those are some strong legs, sox!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2007)

Awesome box squats Sox!  Do you do wide stance or bb style?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

Excellent work on the box squats.  Have you been hanging out with Barry?    And it looks like you've got a groupie, too.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 8, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Do you want to touch my penis?



Damm. I wasn't even sure you men haad one beyond a certain lift range


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Do you want to touch my penis?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 8, 2007)

Figures. I think I might need video .


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Is that an open offer LOL



Does the dog no longer go for the peanut butter trick anymore, you sick bastid?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Those are some strong legs, sox!



I'm getting up into your territory.  Watch yourself.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds delicous if the downside doesn't matter... maybe just not something for the thinking dog??


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome box squats Sox!  Do you do wide stance or bb style?



I know Westsiders are avid fans of the wide stance squat, but I prefer regular bodybuilders style squats.  My legs aren't too close, slightly past shoulder width though.  Personally, I'm going to squat the way it feels comfortable, especially when every single rep I'm making sure my ass touches that bench.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 8, 2007)

i think you 've just sold those quite well.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Excellent work on the box squats.  Have you been hanging out with Barry?    And it looks like you've got a groupie, too.



I'll tell you who I haven't been hanging out with, and thats those Red Sox bats.  

Thanks for coming, TT.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


>


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm off to Globo Gym here shortly.  Just going to do some basic stuff tonight: 2 miles at 7 minute paces, ab work, stretching, and hot tub.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Personally, I'm going to squat the way it feels comfortable


Exactly.  Do it the way that feels best to you.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm getting up into your territory.  Watch yourself.



Yeah, I only wish mine were that strong!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 8, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Do you want to touch my penis?



Hmmmm....tempting offer!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm going to the White Sox game later tonight, so I've got another morning workout on schedule.  My membership at Globo ended last night, they better not give me a hassle at the door because when I signed up I said I might not be going back to school until later in the month, and the guy said there would be no problems.  Either way, I'll probably just add a week or two to my membership.

I slept an extra hour and decided I'd go into work at 10 today.  Afterall, I've been there working overtime the last three days.

With an extra hour of sleep, I'm hoping today is hump day in terms of my one rep max on the bench.  

Later fools.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 10, 2007)

*ME Bench, 8.9.07
*_755AM - 915AM

_Bench Press: 135x6, 155x3, 175x3, 195x3, 215x2, 225x1, 235x0, 185x3, 135x6.

Incline Dumbbell Press: 50x8, 60x8, 70x4, 60x6, 50x8.

French Press: 65x7, 75x3, 70x5, 65x6, 60x6.

Upright Rows: 115x6x4.

Cable Pulldown: 50x12, 60x12, 70x9, 80x5.

Pec Deck: 200x6x4.

*Summary:
*
I was really tired throughout my workout yesterday and it showed.  There was no improvement on my bench, but I was able to do some nice sets of Incline DB.
White Sox game was real fun, even though they lost.
I'm headed to Indiana for the weekend to move all my stuff into my new place.  I'm actually going to workout here shortly, shower there and be on my way.  I'll try and find a computer to post todays workout, if I don't, I'll post it Sunday.
Thanks guys.


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice workout Sox!   

Good luck with the move this weekend.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 10, 2007)

You went to a White Sox game? You're a disgrace to Red Sox Nation. You might as well take off your red socks and throw em in the laundry so they'll come out clean and white as bird's shit. Get the fuck outta here.









I'm kidding


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 10, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice workout Sox!
> 
> Good luck with the move this weekend.



Thanks, katt.  I'll take some pictures of the new place either this weekend or when I officially move in in a couple of weeks.  It's a hell hole but it'll be a good time.

And no, that wasn't a nice workout.  Today's was though, so I can't complain.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 10, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> You went to a White Sox game? You're a disgrace to Red Sox Nation. You might as well take off your red socks and throw em in the laundry so they'll come out clean and white as bird's shit. Get the fuck outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a Red Sox fan, a diehard, but I'm a baseball fan as well.

If by some reason I relocate to Tampa, I'll be a Devil Rays season ticket holder when I'm older.  I just love the game.

P.S:  You're gay.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 13, 2007)

*DE Squat/Deadlift, 8.10.07
*_1:15PM - 2:36PM

_Speed Deadlifts: 250x3x5, 225x3x5.

BB Rows: 185x8, 175x8, 165x8, 155x8.
_superset w/
_Cable Rows: 130x8, 130x8, 130x8, 130x8.

Leg Extensions: 250x10x5.

Hyperextensions: 55x8x3.

Lat Pulldowns: 175x5, 150x6, 125x8, 125x8.
_superset w/
_Cable Pullovers: 55x10x4.

Shrugs, _dropset_:  235x5, 215x5, 195x8, 195x8, 175x10, 155x10.

*Summary:
*Workout on Friday was phenomenal.  Not much to discuss, it being three days ago and all.  Weekend down in Bloomington was a blast, it'll be fun to move down there in the next couple of weeks.  I'm off to Nordstroms real quick right now and then headed over to the gym.  Post again tonight...​


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 13, 2007)

*DE Bench
*_450PM - 600PM

_Chain Speed Bench: 95x3, 115x3, 100x3x8.

Standing OH Press: 100x7, 100x6, 100x5, 100x5.

Dips, _CAT98_:  15, 13, 10, 12, 9, 8, 7, 9, 8, 7.

Decline Press: 175x8, 175x6, 150x8, 150x6.

Tate Presses: 25x10x3.

Pec Deck: 120x10, 110x10, 100x8.

Cable Lateral Raises: 25x10, 25x9, 25x8, 25x7.

*Summary:
*
The chain's are really fun to use.  Whether it's the stabalizing you need to do or something else, I always feel like I'm getting a different kind of burn compared to normal Speed Bench.
I needed 2 more reps to get to 100, but on the last two sets I was unable to get to the figure I wanted to.  Shows how shot my triceps were.
Overhead presses were fun, haven't done them in a while.
I'm closing down on my last few days in Chitown, it's sad to see the summer go, but being back at school for the weekend I don't think I'll miss it much.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 14, 2007)

*ME Squat/Deadlift
*_520PM - 650PM

_Deadlifts: 135x8, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x3, 405x1, 425x0.

DB Rows: 110x6, 110x5, 100x6, 100x6, 90x7, 90x7.

Leg Extensions: 225x12, 250x12, 275x12, 300x12.
_superset w/
_Squats: 225x3x4.

BB curls, dropset: 115x1, 95x3, 75x5, 55x7.


I cut the number of sets down because the last time I did deadlifts I struggled with 405.  I figured that was because I was increasing by 20 pounds and thus doing way too many sets.
I got only one of 405, but I was pretty cautious with it because after getting 3 of 375 I knew I was going to be able to do 405 more easily than in the past.
Eff off, Lotus.  No injuries here.
DB Rows and BB curls were great, but they really don't compare to the two main exercises of the day.
Imagine me hungover on Sunday, then imagine that my legs felt like my head does.  Yes, thats how great the Leg Ex supersetted with the Squats felt... or hurt I should say.
Still taking too much time.  Oh well, my main goal is to improve my lifts, if I need to take 2-5 minutes inbetween sets then so be it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Still taking too much time.  Oh well, my main goal is to improve my lifts, if I need to take 2-5 minutes inbetween sets then so be it.




There's nothing bad about taking a little extra time when doing 1 RMs.  Better you should be fully recovered than risk injury.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> There's nothing bad about taking a little extra time when doing 1 RMs.  Better you should be fully recovered than risk injury.



I agree completely.

It's not like I'm running into 2-3 hours of work out time.  So long as I keep my DE days under 75 minutes, I think I'll be fine.

Thanks!


----------



## brian2440 (Aug 15, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> The College I'm enrolled it's mascot are the Hoosiers.



Bloomington is only about an hour from where I work.  I have been to IU several times to party when I went to college.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 16, 2007)

brian2440 said:


> Bloomington is only about an hour from where I work.  I have been to IU several times to party when I went to college.



IU's a great time, I love it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't end up doing cardio last night.  I was exhausted after getting only a few hours of sleep the night before.  With all my friends preparing to head back to school, I've been staying out later.

I actually go back a week from this morning, so I'll have a little time to focus 100% on training all of next week.

It's funny how my mind works.  I've got two important workouts left this week and I'm already looking ahead...

Oh well, ME Bench today.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 16, 2007)

*ME Bench
*_1240PM - 150PM

_Decline Bench Press: 135x5, 155x3, 175x3, 185x3, 205x3, 225x3, 245x2, 255x1, 260x0.

CG Bench Press: 135x6, 155x6, 175x4, 185x3, 195x2, 135x6.

DB Lateral Raise: 30x8, 35x8, 40x6, 45x3, 35x8, 30x10.

French Press: 75x3, 65x6, 60x8, 55x8.

Pec Deck: 220x5, 220x4, 200x4, 200x4.


I had planned on doing suspended bench press today, but both racks took forever to open and after about 10 minutes of waiting, I just went over to the decline.
I upped weight on it, so it wasn't a bad thing.  I got 260 with help but I don't count that as a single rep.  I definitely got 255 convincingly which was pretty cool.
It's amazing what a little sleep will do.  First day off from work, didn't have to wake up at 5AM.  I'm looking forward to a great end of this week and even better week next week.
I went higher than I have before on CG bench as well.
I hadn't used 45's on the Lateral Raises ever, so it was fun to even get three of them.
220 on the pec deck was cool too, especially because the guy I was working in with was doing like 40. Ha.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 16, 2007)

It's always cool when you have to drop the weight down for the next guy, or when you're doing your lifts at a normal weight for you and everyone stares.

Good job man!


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow - 45's for laterals - that's awesome!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2007)

I haven't seen your groupie post in here in some time.  Did you chase her away?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 17, 2007)

tallcall said:


> It's always cool when you have to drop the weight down for the next guy, or when you're doing your lifts at a normal weight for you and everyone stares.
> 
> Good job man!



Thanks dude.  

Absolutely is a cool feeling.  So many older guys do the exercises all wrong and when I ask to work in with them they'll give me some snide look like working in isn't allowed.  It's nice to dump about 100 pounds on the machine and then pump weight out.  That'll shut that blue-toothed jackass up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 17, 2007)

katt said:


> Wow - 45's for laterals - that's awesome!



A lot of momentums with the 45's, but it was still fun to get up that high.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 17, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I haven't seen your groupie post in here in some time.  Did you chase her away?



Sometimes "love at first post" doesn't always last.  Perhaps the flame can be rekindled some day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 17, 2007)

*DE Squat/Deadlift
*_140PM - 300PM

_Speed Squats: 185x3x8.
T-Bar Rows: 100x10, 110x8, 120x6, 110x7, 100x9.
Lying Leg Curls, _dropset:_ 110x3, 90x5, 70x7, 50x9, 30x11.
Lat Pulldown: 125x12, 140x10, 155x6, 140x6, 125x8.
HS Shrugs, _cat100: _150x20,10; 130x15,15; 110x20, 90x20.
DB Preacher Curls: 35x8, 30x8.
Hyperextensions: 50x8x4.


Nothing exceptional today, but it was a very solid day for not being all there mentally.
I couldn't really tell you why I wasn't all there mentally, I just didn't have the same intensity I usually have.  Still a good workout.
Nothing stood out on the weights, so I'll bullet the fact that I saw Marcus Fizer today at my gym for those who remember who he is.
My plan is to take tomorrow off, push everything forward a day, and workout Sun-Mon-off-Wed-Thurs and then head off Thursday morning after my workout around 8-9AM.  Should be a fun drive.  I've never driven more than an hour or two alone in my life, so it'll be interesting.  I hope I don't end up in fucking Tennessee or something.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 17, 2007)

I an hear the Carmen Sandiego theme song...."Where in the world is soxmuscle?"  






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











The second video is actually very cool, especially the percussion solo.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 17, 2007)

Jesus.

My expectations weren't high after watching that pathetic disgrace of a human being sing the song, but that second video was cool as hell.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 17, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Jesus.
> 
> My expectations weren't high after watching that pathetic disgrace of a human being sing the song, but that second video was cool as hell.



I thought you would think she's cute/hot (shows how much I know). 

Yeah, that second one surprised me too. Talk about coming out of nowhere with that song and then just vanishing from the face of the earth.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 17, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I thought you would think she's cute/hot (shows how much I know).
> 
> Yeah, that second one surprised me too. Talk about coming out of nowhere with that song and then just vanishing from the face of the earth.



Don't get me wrong, she's cute, but that behavior is unacceptable.

It's like that scene in Shallow Hal.  George can't get over the fact that the total dime piece he could be seeing has a middle toe that is bigger than the "big" toe.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 18, 2007)

are you comparing yourself to Shallow Hal?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2007)

I've been on vacation Sox, so I haven't peeked into your journal for a while.  Jesus man, you are tearing it up! Inspiring workouts...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

tallcall said:


> are you comparing yourself to Shallow Hal?



Absolutely not.  Jack Black is in way better shape than I'm in.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I've been on vacation Sox, so I haven't peeked into your journal for a while.  Jesus man, you are tearing it up! Inspiring workouts...



I've really been having great workouts of late, and it's beginning to show.  I'm noticing some added size and my strength as you've noted is clearly climbing.

Where'd you go on vacation?  I'll have to do some investigating in your journal.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

Me and my friends are all heading our separate ways, summer is over, school is starting back up again, I'm extremely hungover, I drank way too much last night as some of you know.

Someone motivate me.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Me and my friends are all heading our separate ways, summer is over, school is starting back up again, I'm extremely hungover, I drank way too much last night as some of you know.
> 
> Someone motivate me.



Yeah, that certainly was interesting. I didn't know you felt that way about Repro


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yeah, that certainly was interesting. I didn't know you felt that way about Repro



I think I was trying to be funny but I was so hammered that I couldn't speak, type or think.

All I know is, there were 24 beers left in one of the bricks I had when I got home and all of them are now gone.

Oh well, atleast I didn't get arrested.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I think I was trying to be funny but I was so hammered that I couldn't speak, type or think.
> 
> All I know is, there were 24 beers left in one of the bricks I had when I got home and all of them are now gone.
> 
> Oh well, atleast I didn't get arrested.



Do you have video of yourself throwing up all?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't throw up when I drink beer anymore, I just black out, continue to get even more drunk and then make a fool out of myself.  Point in case, last night.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 19, 2007)

I wish there were people like you guys down here, who knew how to have fun but also understand my reasons for being so strict diet and exercise wise.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I wish there were people like you guys down here, who knew how to have fun but also understand my reasons for being so strict diet and exercise wise.



Yea, it's hard to find people as cool as I am. 

I know what you mean though.  Every gym I've been in, you either have the guys who are full fledged bodybuilders and live in the gym and cringe at the crack of a brewski, or the gelled haired losers who work their chest and biceps and get a pump going before going out and failing miserably at trying to slay poontang.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't throw up when I drink beer anymore, I just black out, continue to get even more drunk and then make a fool out of myself.  Point in case, last night.



If you're going to drink, don't post.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Yea, it's hard to find people as cool as I am.
> 
> I know what you mean though.  Every gym I've been in, you either have the guys who are full fledged bodybuilders and live in the gym and cringe at the crack of a brewski, or the gelled haired losers who work their chest and biceps and get a pump going before going out and failing miserably at trying to slay poontang.



Yeah, I hate them, those bastards!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> If you're going to drink, don't post.



Friends don't let friends drink and post!

Brought to you by Mom


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

Hangover Gone, only took until 7PM.  I'm off to the gym.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 20, 2007)

*DE Bench
*_825PM to 930PM

_Speed Bench w/ chains: 2 chains + 75 x 3 reps x 10 sets.
HS Dips: 150x4, 140x6, 130x6, 120x7, 110x8.
_superset w/
_BW Dips: 8, 3, 3, 3, 3.
HS Incline Press: 100x8, 8, 6.  90x8, 6.
DB Lateral Raise, dropset: 45x4, 40x5, 35x7, 30x8, 25x9, 20x11, 15x8.
French Press: 65x6, 60x6, 55x7, 50x8.
_superset w/
_Tate Press: 30x4, 25x5, 25x4, 25x5.
Cable Flies: 50x10, 60x10, 70x8, 80x8.
Considering how horrible I felt all day, it was a very nice workout.  I just hope staying up this late doesn't hinder tomorrows workout.
I wanted to perform some of the exercises I won't be able to perform upon my departure back to skewl, so I'm going to be doing that a lot this week.
I was surprised at how hard I hit my triceps on the Hammer Strength Dip machine, I really haven't used it that much this summer which sucks.
Best part of the workout was definitely the dropset of DB Lateral Raise, I was booking it and by the end I was pretty darn cooked.
I met this real nice lady, she was cute to boot, and she gave me her e-mail address and phone number.  She works for some nutrition company.  Not sure where that's heading, but it would be nice if she sent me some books which she mentioned she'd do.
Trying to get to bed, hopefully I'll doze off here shortly.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 20, 2007)

Send you some books...  

Nice workout. You only weigh 150? Damn... nice fuckin weights!!

Lol... I am one of those jackasses who doesnt drink and doesnt cheat on my diet. I guess I compete at a relatively high level though. My friends definitely tell me Im boring when I wont eat pizza or drink alcohol.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

Haha.  I really have no idea what to expect from it.  She seemed pretty excited to send me some of her supplements and books.  I'll read them.

Not a jackass at all, we're just in two different stages of our lives, and as you mentioned, you're competing.  And don't listen to your friends, you're clearly doing something right.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

*ME Squat/Deadlift
*_420PM to 545PM

_Squats: 135x8, 165x5, 195x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x3, 345x1, 315x3.
Rack Deadlifts: 350x5x5.
Leg Extensions: 275x10, 260x10, 245x10, 230x10, 215x10.
Barbell Rows: 185x6, 195x6, 205x6, 215x4, 225x4.
Lat Pulldown: 180x6, 170x6, 160x6, 150x6, 140x7.

When I touched the bench on that set of 345, I didn't think there was a chance I'd get back up, but I inched my way up.  340 would have been more appropriate.
After the squats and rack deads, I was pooped.  Still got some good sets out of the last three exercises.
I want to do some type of cardio today, but sitting in the sun and then going school shopping with my mother is so much more enticing.
I'm thinking I'm going to do some type of cardio and ab routine around the house.
I am doing the Yoga tomorrow.  Should be an interesting day with my ME bench day in the morning and then Yoga in the afternoon.  I'll need to have my meals ready to go.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 21, 2007)

Those all looked pretty freakin awesome, good work!


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice workout!

You get sun in Indiana?


----------



## tallcall (Aug 21, 2007)

I use to live in Connecticut (lived there for 11 years growing up), we never saw the sun! I wonder if Indiana's any different.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Those all looked pretty freakin awesome, good work!



It was a phenomenal workout, my gray t-shirt was completely drenched.. I really should give myself more credit, huh?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice workout!
> 
> You get sun in Indiana?



Thanks, katt.

Oh my god, is there sun in Indiana.  

I'm actually still in Chicago, I leave for school on Thursday, but I was down in B-Town last weekend and it was almost unbearably hot.  Similar to what Jodi and Patrick and some of the other goons have to deal with in Arizona year round, Indiana is extremely hot and dry in the summer.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I use to live in Connecticut (lived there for 11 years growing up), we never saw the sun! I wonder if Indiana's any different.



I grew up in Massachusetts, but my Dad's company is in Westport, CT so he was always commuting.  Does Westport ring any bells?


----------



## tallcall (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I grew up in Massachusetts, but my Dad's company is in Westport, CT so he was always commuting.  Does Westport ring any bells?



I grew up in Winstead, my family was always going to Hartford, Torrington, and Waterbury. I don't remember the town of Westport, but I'm sure that, like everything else there, it was nearby.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I grew up in Winstead, my family was always going to Hartford, Torrington, and Waterbury. I don't remember the town of Westport, but I'm sure that, like everything else there, it was nearby.



Interesting, I'm sure too.

We used to always go up for Hartford Whalers game.  I actually saw Patrick Roy's last game as a Canadien in Hartford.  Good times.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

*ME Bench
*_1010AM to 1125AM

_Bench Press: 135x5, 155x3, 175x3, 195x3, 215x3, 235x1, 250x0, 225x1.
DB OH Press: 50x8, 60x4, 70x2, 55x6.
CG Bench: 150x7, 175x5, 200x2, 150x7.
Pec Deck: 220x6, 220x4, 200x6, 200x7.
Pulldowns: 50x8, 60x8, 70x6, 80x6.

A PR day today getting 235 without a spotter.
Failed on 250, but got it up with the spotters help.
I was shocked that I couldn't do more on the OH Press, but 60x4 isn't bad.
I'm loving CG bench again, and really hit some high numbers today.
Pec deck was funny today.  This old timer was standing right next to me during my set, I finished up, he got on, which I expected and was fine with.  He did his set (all wrong might I add, he was doing single arm and swinging it like Blooming Lotus) and then sat there.  I asked him politely if I could finish up, he tells me to "butt out" and that I shouldn't have gotten up if I still had a set to do.  I didn't really know how to respond, but I got my two cents in, told him I wish he injured himself, etc.  I couldn't believe an old man said something like that, I truly didn't expect it.
I'm going to Yoga with my mom right now.  I'll report back on how it goes when I'm finished.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> [*]Pec deck was funny today.  This old timer was standing right next to me during my set, I finished up, he got on, which I expected and was fine with.  He did his set (all wrong might I add, he was doing single arm and swinging it like Blooming Lotus) and then sat there.  I asked him politely if I could finish up, he tells me to "butt out" and that I shouldn't have gotten up if I still had a set to do.  I didn't really know how to respond, but I got my two cents in, told him I wish he injured himself, etc.  I couldn't believe an old man said something like that, I truly didn't expect it.
> [*]I'm going to Yoga with my mom right now.  I'll report back on how it goes when I'm finished.[/LIST]



What a jackass! Another gym idiot in the making!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm going to Yoga with my mom right now.  I'll report back on how it goes when I'm finished.



How long have you been doing the Yoga?  Seeing any benefits from it?


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2007)

congrats on the bench PR.

Ever think about enterting a PL competetion? For your weight class you are putting up good numbers.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2007)

i would have smashed that fucking dudes face.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> This old timer was standing right next to me during my set, I finished up, he got on, which I expected and was fine with.  He did his set (all wrong might I add, he was doing single arm and swinging it like Blooming Lotus) and then sat there.  I asked him politely if I could finish up, he tells me to "butt out" and that I shouldn't have gotten up if I still had a set to do.  I didn't really know how to respond, but I got my two cents in, told him I wish he injured himself, etc.  I couldn't believe an old man said something like that, I truly didn't expect it.





Yeah, old guys can be a pain in the ass sometimes.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 22, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i would have smashed that fucking dudes face.



I second this.  Old fuck or not, you shouldn't put up with that shit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

tallcall said:


> What a jackass! Another gym idiot in the making!



This guy who saw it all happened and had been working in with me on the Pec Deck went off about how "everybody thinks their a professional" and how it pisses him off.

I use it as motivation and comedic purposes, but I know exactly what he means.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> How long have you been doing the Yoga?  Seeing any benefits from it?



Today was my first time, and to be honest, I think I'm going to sign-up for a 1.0 credit yoga class when I get to school tomorrow.  I loved it.  A write-up is coming.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> congrats on the bench PR.
> 
> Ever think about enterting a PL competetion? For your weight class you are putting up good numbers.



Thanks man.

It's definitely something I'd consider.  I think the Westside style training has completely changed my outlook on weight training.  Naturally, I'm going to love the size and muscle gains that come with it, but I'm really starting to enjoy lifting for power moreso than bodybuilding.  Put it this way, I don't think I'll be doing a bodypart split ever again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Today was my first time, and to be honest, I think I'm going to sign-up for a 1.0 credit yoga class when I get to school tomorrow.  I loved it.



Could be some hotties in the class, too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i would have smashed that fucking dudes face.



I only kept my composure because he was old and I didn't want to get kicked out of the gym and not be able to work out tomorrow morning.

Put it this way, if it happens tomorrow morning, I'm going to punch his face in and then leave and not come back until Thanksgiving.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Yeah, old guys can be a pain in the ass sometimes.



53 is my dads age.  I don't consider that old.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I second this.  Old fuck or not, you shouldn't put up with that shit.



I was hoping he went over to the one of the PT's, because he was 100% at fault, regardless of if I called him a "fucking idiot" to his face.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Could be some hotties in the class, too.



This girl was a ten, without question.

My mom was telling me that her classes are filled with mostly guys, it now makes sense why.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

*Yoga

*As has been mentioned, I'm thinking that I'm going to take a beginners Yoga class.  It counts as a credit, it's free, there will be hot girls in it.  I see no cons.

As far as today goes, it was great.  I really stretched some areas that I'm not used to stretching.  I'm relaxed as ever right now, I really don't want to start packing.  The only position I remember by name was the "Down Dog" and all it's variations.  I remember it because the instructor got in that position and I had to say it ten times in my head so that my chub would go away.  It was a little harder for me than my mom, and while shes done it for a couple years now, I think a lot had to do with the movements being the opposite of what I'm used to.  For instance, internally rotating when I'm used to externally rotating and vice versa.

My only complaint is that I might be sore tomorrow, which could negatively affect my DE Squat/Deadlift tomorrow.  Other than that, I loved every minute of it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> *Yoga
> 
> My only complaint is that I might be sore tomorrow, which could negatively affect my DE Squat/Deadlift tomorrow.  Other than that, I loved every minute of it.*


*

The first couple of times it might have a negative effect on the weight training, but once you get used to the movements, it shouldn't be a detriment.*


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> 53 is my dads age.  I don't consider that old.




Thank you for that...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> The first couple of times it might have a negative effect on the weight training, but once you get used to the movements, it shouldn't be a detriment.



I agree.

My legs and lats are real sore right now, but its a good soreness.  It might hinder this mornings workout but I want to keep the volume down as is so I can get on the road, so I'm content at the moment.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Thank you for that...



Sarcasm?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 23, 2007)

Well it's been a fun summer, but all things come to an end.

I just finished up packing, I'm going to go workout and let the "work traffic" die down.

The next time I talk to you I'll be in the "Zoo" in B-Town, Indiana.

Later guys.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Thank you for that...



curious.. why?  Your no where near 53.


----------



## katt (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm creeping up... going to be 50 in September...

No it wasn't sarcasm.. it was a real thank you


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2007)

damn.. i would have never guessed


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 24, 2007)

Greetings from Bloomington, fellas.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 24, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Greetings from Bloomington, fellas.



Greetings from Orlando!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

So are you settled in at school yet?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> So are you settled in at school yet?



Thanks for bumping this up for me, response is coming.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 2, 2007)

*DE Bench: 
*
Speed Bench: 155x3x10.
Weighted Dips: 50x8,7,5,5,5.
Cable Pressdowns, dropset: 108x8, 96x6, 84x6, 72x6, 60x7, 48x10.
DB Shoulder Press: 50x6, 6, 4, 4.
Pec Deck: 100x5, 85x6, 70x7, 55x8.
Cable Front Raises: 25x8x3.

Cardio: 2x½ mile sprints

*Summary:
*
Solid first day back into the Westside.  Really hit every set hard despite drinking all day yesterday for the football game.
Dips were good but I fatigued fast.
Shoulders were hit hard on the presses, but I was disappointed with the outcome.
Cardio was a nice addition.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 2, 2007)

So it's been a busy but good first week.  Room is all set-up, classes are starting to hit me, and I'm back on the Westside.  You know me, I didn't take last week off, I just worked out daily (Push-Pull-Legs-Push-Pull) and hit each muscle group hard.

My diet has been improving.  When I got up here Thursday, it was impossible to do anything but order out because we had no gas (Yes, that means cold showers and everything) but since that problem was fixed, I've been eating extremely healthy.  Ground Sirloin, chicken, eggs means I'm back to my normal intake.

I'll be lifting on a Sunday-Monday-Wednesday-Thursday program because that's what seems to work best for my schedule.

I'm a better lifter and a healthier person when I frequent this board, it's good to be back.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 3, 2007)

It's good to see you're back to your old thing again!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> 53 is my dads age. I don't consider that old.


  I appreciate that too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 4, 2007)

tallcall said:


> It's good to see you're back to your old thing again!



Last week was fine.  I'm not going to be mad about that.  Getting situated in my classes, finding out what works best for my class schedule, etc. was priority number one, working out of any kind was a blessing though.

Thanks, buddy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 4, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I appreciate that too.



Keep doing what you do in the gym and you'll be able to continuing looking the part of a young guy for years to come.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 4, 2007)

*ME Squat/Deadlift

*Squats: 185x3, 205x3, 225x3, 245x3, 265x3, 285x3, 305x3, 325x2, 345x1.
Rack Deadlifts: 350x5x5.
Hammer Strength Single Arm Rows: 212x8, 262x7, 312x6, 262x6, 212x8.
Leg Extensions: 207x8, 257x8, 307x6, 257x7, 207x8.
Face Pulls: 75x8, 75x8, 75x8.

*Summary:
*
A personal record setting performance today, which is always nice when you're getting back in the fold.
Remember that thread about how I thought the weight was heavier at the gym I worked out at in the summer compared to the one here at school?
Well yea, 315 was a breeze.  Not sure how to determine if it's just placebo or not, but I'm going to roll with the fact that I hit 345 for a single.
Rack deads were tough as hell.  I've been using different straps since my other pair broke and it's hindered my heavy deadlifts.
Working out since I've been back is one of those things where on days that I'm not in the gym, I'm wanting to be in there big time.  It will be nice to have a day midweek that I can do my homework, it just sucks that today is that day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 4, 2007)

Squats looking strong man!


----------



## tallcall (Sep 4, 2007)

I got to say that I think you lift an amazing amount of weight!


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow - 345 for a squat!!  I wish I would have seen that one!  Nice!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 4, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Squats looking strong man!



Thanks.

For whatever reason, I felt good.

Last week when I wasn't posting my workouts, I was in the gym daily.  I ended up breezing through 8 reps of 225 for 5 sets on one of those days so I was expecting real strong numbers and got them.

Thanks for sticking with me!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 4, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I got to say that I think you lift an amazing amount of weight!



Thanks, big guy.

I think were on the same page.  If I was your height, there was no way I could go to the box I squat to with 345 pounds. 

I don't take compliments to well, huh?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 4, 2007)

katt said:


> Wow - 345 for a squat!!  I wish I would have seen that one!  Nice!



Thanks, katt.

I wish I could look at it again too.  I want a camera, but at this gym where I see everyone I know, it's embarrassing enough bringing a pad of paper and  a pen.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I wish I could look at it again too.  I want a camera, but at this gym where I see everyone I know, it's embarrassing enough bringing a pad of paper and  a pen.



Wow!  Your squats have really taken off.  Nice work.

And who cares what other people think about having a pad of paper and pen in the gym.  Are you there for them or you?


----------



## tallcall (Sep 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Thanks, big guy.
> 
> I think were on the same page.  If I was your height, there was no way I could go to the box I squat to with 345 pounds.
> 
> I don't take compliments to well, huh?



I think you took this compliment just fine


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> And who cares what other people think about having a pad of paper and pen in the gym.  Are you there for them or you?



Exactly.  I really don't care, which is why I'm going to tell you a story.


I'm in a level 100 (all freshman) psychology class because I didn't take it last year. It's a big class (200-300 people) and all the upper classmen were asked to come up on stage and explain why you were in the class. I just had to make an impression, good or bad, it's what I do. About 10 people went, kind of fumbling with their answers.. ya know... "I'm in this class because, uhh, ya know, uhh, because uhh, i heard that uhh, you were the best teacher ever!" or something ghey like that. When it was my turn I stated that "my name is Justin from Chicago Illinois, and somebody's got to do it, so here goes, I'm in this class because freshman girls are skinnier." Guys laughed, girls didn't.

This is from my teachers e-mail this morning:
Isn???t it amazing how many upper classmen we have in our ???Freshmen only??? class [What about some of their reasons and comments like Justin???s]. If you wonder why so many Sophomores were able to enroll, it is because they registered before last Spring Semester ended and they had not yet earned 26 credits to be Sophomores. Interesting fact from past semesters, the students who score the top points on the tests tend to be Freshmen [even though upper classmen do very well].

Something tells me that this story isn't over yet.  I'll report back after class.


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds like you made quite an impression!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 6, 2007)

*ME Bench
*
Bench Press: 135x3, 155x3, 175x3, 185x3, 205x3, 225x2, 240x0.
Dips: BW+75x5, BW+85x4, BW+95x3, BW+85x4, BW+75x4.
Standing Military: 115x5, 5, 4, 4.
Upright Rows: 115x8, 125x7, 135x5, 115x8.
Cable Flies: 40 per arm x 10, 9, 8, 8.

*Summary:
*
'twas a great workout yesterday, although I came up short on the 240.  I got to about halfway and just got stuck before the spotter nudged it past my sticking point.  'til next week.
Dips were good, but I was little disappointed that I couldn't do more reps.
Rest of the workout was good as well.
I've been running post workout a lot lately, and I think I can feel myself becoming better conditioned.  I pretty much just sprint the straight-aways and jog the turns on a 4 lap (1/2 mile) track and in just over a week or two, I feel like I've gotten faster.  I should have been doing this all along...


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Sounds like you made quite an impression!



The thing is, that's what I'm looking to do.  My heart still beats like a mad man when I'm in front of people, I was proud of myself (regardless of the material) that I was able to stand up calm and collected in front of 300 people and say that.

It'll certainly help knock fears if some job ever does stroll around.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey man, keep that bench up there! You're inspiring me!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 9, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Hey man, keep that bench up there! You're inspiring me!



I'm hardly inspirational, but I'm certainly working hard.  Thanks man.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't seem to find my notebook from last Thursday's workout, but it will be posted when I find it tonight when I clean my room and do my laundry.

After the Sox game I'm headed to the gym for my DE bench work...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> The thing is, that's what I'm looking to do. My heart still beats like a mad man when I'm in front of people, I was proud of myself (regardless of the material) that I was able to stand up calm and collected in front of 300 people and say that.
> 
> It'll certainly help knock fears if some job ever does stroll around.


That is fantastic what you did.  You faced your fears and grabbed their attention.  Impressive Justin.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> That is fantastic what you did.  You faced your fears and grabbed their attention.  Impressive Justin.



You are the wind beneath my wings, JD.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2007)

*DE Squat/Deadlift

*I can't seem to locate my old notebook, so I can't post my workout from last Thursday.  With that being said, I had a very good workout that included hitting 100 lbs on the single arm dumbbell row for up to 7 reps.

I also was able to not go completely worthless this weekend as I played 60-90 minutes of intense basketball.  Probably the most winded I've been from a cardio session in a long time.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2007)

*DE Bench

*Speed Bench: 155x3x3, 145x3x4, 135x3x3.
Superset, Cable Pressdowns/Dips: 120x8/8, 120x7/8, 108x6/8, 96x8/8.
CAT100, Flat DB Press: 50x12, 11, 10, 8, 8, 7, 7.
Dropset, DB Lateral Raise: 50x2, 45x5, 40x7, 35x8, 30x10, 25x12, 20x15, 15x15.
Seated French Press: 67.5x5, 67.5x6, 52.5x8, 52.5x8.

*Summary:
*
155 felt a little heavy for speed work for some reason, I guess all the drinking this weekend hindered my bench.
I love to superset with BW dips, my triceps were toast.
I couldn't get to 100 but I tried my best.
Lateral Raises were probably the most excruciating part of my workout, a lot of reps in not a lot of time.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 11, 2007)

*ME Squat/Deadlift

*Deadlift: 135x5, 185x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x2, 405x1, 425x0.
Weighted Chin-ups: BW+100x3, BW+90x3, BW+80x5, BW+70x5, BW+50x7.
Shrugs: 315x10, 325x10, 335x10, 345x8, 315x10 + 225x10 + 135x10.
Hack Squat: 135x8x3.
Barbell Rows: 185x5x4.

*Summary:
*
I didn't get much sleep on Sunday night.  That'll happen when you wake up at 2:00PM on Sunday and then can't doze off until 3 or 4 and then have to get up at 8 for class.
Still hit the deadlifts hard.  I didn't feel as strong as I have before, but I did hit 4 plates on each side of a single.
Hit the weighted chins real hard, abs are feeling it this morning.
Shrugs were fantastic, I loved the superset at the end.
Hack Squats were good, but the machine is angled to where it works a lot of hamstring.
Rows were good too, but I had originally planned to superset them with Cable Rows, until this douchebag was on the cable row machine and literally wouldn't let me work in with him.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 11, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> *ME Squat/Deadlift
> 
> *Deadlift: 135x5, 185x3, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x2, 405x1, 425x0.
> Weighted Chin-ups: BW+100x3, BW+90x3, BW+80x5, BW+70x5, BW+50x7.
> ...



Everything looks good! Yeah I hate those people, I set up for a superset one time and some ass-clown decides to pop in and use my set-up, I didn't mind at first until he just didn't leave until he completed 3 sets of shrugs and 3 sets of BB curls!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 11, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Everything looks good! Yeah I hate those people, I set up for a superset one time and some ass-clown decides to pop in and use my set-up, I didn't mind at first until he just didn't leave until he completed 3 sets of shrugs and 3 sets of BB curls!



I asked if I could work in, told him that I was going to be supersetting, to which he said it was fine.  So I do my first set, run over to the Cable Row and ask him if I can do it, he very slowly gets up, I finish my set.  I wait for him to finish his set before I start my set, because I was only doing 5 reps of 185 before the set of rows.  He continues to sit on the machine, I ask him if I can work in and he tells me he's going to do a set.  I give up and walk back to my station, watch him from afar and see him sit on the machine for over five minutes.  So frustrating.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 11, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I asked if I could work in, told him that I was going to be supersetting, to which he said it was fine.  So I do my first set, run over to the Cable Row and ask him if I can do it, he very slowly gets up, I finish my set.  I wait for him to finish his set before I start my set, because I was only doing 5 reps of 185 before the set of rows.  He continues to sit on the machine, I ask him if I can work in and he tells me he's going to do a set.  I give up and walk back to my station, watch him from afar and see him sit on the machine for over five minutes.  So frustrating.



Usually when I ask, someone just laughs at me, or, and this is even better, they just ignore me! 

I hate that BS, oh my god, didn't they notice my stuff still there and they didn't ask if anyone was using that machine! So being the nice guy I am, I just let them do their thing, then I ask if I can work in and they just ignore me (WTF?). Arrgh, that makes ..... Hulk ....... Mad ..... (turns all green and gets ripped)!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2007)

you still weigh a buck 50?

those are some good deadlift #'s.  ever looked at a PL comp?


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I asked if I could work in, told him that I was going to be supersetting, to which he said it was fine.  So I do my first set, run over to the Cable Row and ask him if I can do it, he very slowly gets up, I finish my set.  I wait for him to finish his set before I start my set, because I was only doing 5 reps of 185 before the set of rows.  He continues to sit on the machine, I ask him if I can work in and he tells me he's going to do a set.  I give up and walk back to my station, watch him from afar and see him sit on the machine for over five minutes.  So frustrating.



I would have walked over to him and said "ARE YOU GOING TO DO YOUR FREAKIN SET OR WHAT????"


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2007)

PreMier said:


> you still weigh a buck 50?
> 
> *those are some good deadlift #'s*.  ever looked at a PL comp?



No kidding.  sox has a great strength to body weight ratio.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2007)

katt said:


> I would have walked over to him and said "ARE YOU GOING TO DO YOUR FREAKIN SET OR WHAT????"



And then you probably would have kicked his ass.


----------



## katt (Sep 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> And then you probably would have kicked his ass.



No I wouldn't have....


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Usually when I ask, someone just laughs at me, or, and this is even better, they just ignore me!
> 
> I hate that BS, oh my god, didn't they notice my stuff still there and they didn't ask if anyone was using that machine! So being the nice guy I am, I just let them do their thing, then I ask if I can work in and they just ignore me (WTF?). Arrgh, that makes ..... Hulk ....... Mad ..... (turns all green and gets ripped)!



Most people are inconsiderate fucktards, period.

P.S:  You're most people...  (completely joking )


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2007)

PreMier said:


> you still weigh a buck 50?
> 
> those are some good deadlift #'s.  ever looked at a PL comp?



I weighed 154 with Adidas pants, a wet t-shirt, keys, wallet, bottle of water, shoes, hat, and ipod today.  I've been hovering around 150 for a while now, kind of sucks.

Some former IU powerlifter came up to me when I was deadlifting the other day to talk to me about lifting.  I actually squatted with him originally and I guess piked his interest.  I've never really thought about though and I don't even know where I'd go about signing up.  Any idea?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2007)

katt said:


> I would have walked over to him and said "ARE YOU GOING TO DO YOUR FREAKIN SET OR WHAT????"



It's different because you're a girl.  If I did that, it would probably result in some confrontation and then I'd look like that jackass.  It's really hard to keep your composure in that situation though...


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> No kidding.  sox has a great strength to body weight ratio.



I'm telling you, it's the Westside!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2007)

*ME Bench

*Decline Bench: 135x3, 155x3, 175x3, 185x3, 205x3, 225x3, 250x1, 265x0.
CG Bench: 185x3, 175x4, 165x5, 155x6, 135x8.
DB Shoulder Press: 50x6, 55x4, 60x2, 50x4.
Superset, Pushdowns/Tate Presses: 132x10/25x8, 144x7/25x8, 132x7/25x8.
Pec Deck: 100x5, 115x5, 130x5.

*Summary:
*
Not that today was disappointing, it's just disappointing to me that I've lost strength since I've gotten back to school.
I knew that would happen, so I'm going to go on to the positive of todays workout.
I nearly nailed 265, but got stuck at the last second.  Might have to do some rack bench next week to break that plateau.
Close grip is real tough for me and I'm not sure why.
My shoulder press isn't up to par either.
My triceps were fried after the superset
A new pec deck machine, a completely different amount of weight.  Odd.
I sprinted a half mile after my workout and then walked a cool down lap before leaving.
Good times


----------



## Du (Sep 18, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I nearly nailed 265, but got stuck at the last second.  Might have to do some rack bench next week to break that plateau.
> Close grip is real tough for me and I'm not sure why.



Nice work; I remember when you were working 1 plate a side.

The close grip - hows your form? Elbows tight to your side? Bar real low on the chest?


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

You decline benches look pretty strong Sox! 

I've tried those CG benchs both ways,, elbows in and hitting at the chest and then I saw one where you come down with the bar around your neck area.. I didn't like that as well..


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Some former IU powerlifter came up to me when I was deadlifting the other day to talk to me about lifting.  I actually squatted with him originally and I guess piked his interest.  I've never really thought about though and I don't even know where I'd go about signing up.  Any idea?



Powerlifting Watch | ~ Keeping an Eye on the Powerlifting Scene ~


----------



## tallcall (Sep 19, 2007)

Looking awesome man!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Powerlifting Watch | ~ Keeping an Eye on the Powerlifting Scene ~



there ya go.

sorry i didnt know haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> A new pec deck machine, a completely different amount of weight. Odd.


Not odd at all. All machines vary greatly in the perceived weight. Why? Pulleys. Some have 1 pulley, some have 2, and some even have 3 or 4. The more pulleys, the easier the weight is to lift, simple physics. When it comes to free weights, weight is weight. Some gyms seem to have weights that are either heavier or easier to lift, but if you could weigh those bars and plates, you will see not all are created equal. Years ago, I worked out at a gym that had all kinds of different bars. I weighed them one day. The lightest was 39 lbs, the heaviest was 48 lbs. I'm sure the plates are all over the place also.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

Du said:


> Nice work; I remember when you were working 1 plate a side.
> 
> The close grip - hows your form? Elbows tight to your side? Bar real low on the chest?



It's kind of a cool feeling seeing how I've progressed from my first journal to now.

I think my form is pretty good, but I've never seen a video of someone close grip bench pressing, so it could be a bit off.  Today I also close grip bench pressed and my elbows were tight to my side and the bar was real low on my chest but I didn't focus as much as that as I did on taking the load off of my chest and placing it on my triceps.

I heart you, Du.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

katt said:


> You decline benches look pretty strong Sox!
> 
> I've tried those CG benchs both ways,, elbows in and hitting at the chest and then I saw one where you come down with the bar around your neck area.. I didn't like that as well..



My arms are pretty short, so that extra decline makes the range of motion relatively short.  I could bench quite a bit with a benching shirt, I'd imagine because of that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Powerlifting Watch | ~ Keeping an Eye on the Powerlifting Scene ~



I've been looking into joining the powerlifting team here at school.  When I find out more information about it, I'll report back.

Thanks for that site, real cool.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Looking awesome man!



You're too nice, tc.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

PreMier said:


> there ya go.
> 
> sorry i didnt know haha



New Rule:

No PreMier allowed.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not odd at all. All machines vary greatly in the perceived weight. Why? Pulleys. Some have 1 pulley, some have 2, and some even have 3 or 4. The more pulleys, the easier the weight is to lift, simple physics. When it comes to free weights, weight is weight. Some gyms seem to have weights that are either heavier or easier to lift, but if you could weigh those bars and plates, you will see not all are created equal. Years ago, I worked out at a gym that had all kinds of different bars. I weighed them one day. The lightest was 39 lbs, the heaviest was 48 lbs. I'm sure the plates are all over the place also.



Excellent post.

You remember that post I made at the beginning of the summer about how I thought gravity might have an affect on the weight?  Last year at the IU gym, they had all old bars, some of which were lighter than the others, and it killed me to get what I wanted at school and then come home and be 10-20 pounds behind.

Thanks for stopping by, JD.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

So...

Did you miss me? 

I haven't been to far, peaking in whenever I'd get the chance.  Classes have been really difficult, could be because I'm taking some tougher classes this semester.  Either way, I just wanted to pop in and say hello.

I'll be posting my last two weeks of workouts or at the very least a summary of how I've been doing in the last two weeks when I stop being lazy and get out of bed and grab my notebook.

Things have been good though, for instance, today I hit 230 for 1 rep five times on the flat bench, a little Westside strategy I learned.  I'll outline the rest of my workouts later on.

Again, just popping in, but I'm seriously debating whether or not I want to continue with Westside.  I'll be making up my mind in the next couple of days.

Final thing for this post: I was told by a classmate that I had a test at 9PM tonight, and I only have one class on Thursdays, which is the class I have the test in.  It made sense to me because the kid told me that the test was at 9PM and the class was going to be a review session.  So I get up this morning at 8AM, do a little studying and am at the gym by 10AM.  I work out, look over a few more things, but didn't plan to start cramming until after what I thought was to  be the review session.  So I walk to class with one of my roommates, not really caring that I'm going to be 5-10 minutes late.  I walk in, the whole room is silent, everybody is taking something.  I ask the teacher "what the survey is about" and he says that its the test.  My heart dropped.  I ended up doing fine on the test, but I definitely could have done better had I had until 9PM tonight to study.  Ugh.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 27, 2007)

Careful now, are you sure that the bar you're using now is actually 45 pounds. Either way, your bench blows me away!

I always had nightmares where I would totally forget something like a major test or, even worse, a term paper. Oh my god, they freaked me out, but they did up my paranoia enough to keep me on task all the time (I still can't take naps because I wake up panicking thinking that I'm late for something extremely important).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2007)

I missed you Sox.  School is WAY more important then IM!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 29, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm seriously debating whether or not I want to continue with Westside.  I'll be making up my mind in the next couple of days.



Tired of powerlifting or just wanting to try something new?  One of the things I find about westside is that after a while, monotony sets in and I start looking around for something different.  That has led me to try such things as 5x5, Smolov squat routine, Sheiko routines, etc.  Of course, those routines run their course and after 2-3 weeks, I'm ready to return to westside.

Got any other routines you particularly liked?  Try switching up for a few weeks and then see if westside doesn't become more appealing again.  Then again, you might find yourself as did ArchAngel, who decided that powerlifting just wasn't the ticket for him.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, hopefully I can get back in the swing of things because my knee is back to 100% and I'm back squatting weekly.  With that said, it's been tough to post as frequently as I'd like given my schedule.

My numbers haven't gone down, but they haven't gone up either.  My sleeping patterns are so iffy at the moment, it's insane.  For instance, last night, I didn't go to bed until about 5AM forcing me to miss my first class.  I just couldn't fall asleep after the Red Sox victory.

I planned to workout this morning but I have a paper to write that's not going as well as I had originally planned, so instead am pushing it back to when I'm done with class at 9PM tonight.  With the Colts game on tonight, I don't think it will be crowded as it usually is.

Well, on to yesterday's workout...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2007)

When life gets hectic, sometimes just maintaining your numbers is making progress.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> My sleeping patterns are so iffy at the moment, it's insane.  For instance, last night, I didn't go to bed until about 5AM forcing me to miss my first class.  I just couldn't fall asleep after the Red Sox victory.




Papelbon's dancing get you all excited?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 22, 2007)

*DE Bench
*2007.21.10

Speed Incline Bench: 140x3x5, 135x3x5.
Weighted Dips: 50x8, 8, 5, 5+3BW.
DB Lateral Raise, dropset: 60x3, 55x3, 50x4, 45x5, 40x6, 35x7, 30x8, 25x9, 20x10, 15x12.
Flat DB Bench: 75x8, 7, 6, 4, 70x6.
Tate Presses: 30x8, 10, 10, 8. 
Plate Raises: 45x5, 5, 35x8, 8.

Review: 

Strong workout.  I haven't been this sore from a DE Bench day since I first started Westside.  I hope I'm ready to go this Wednesday.
My triceps have been fatiguing quickly, as you can see from being able to 8 reps easily the first set, and then struggling to get 5 in the third.  Overtrained?
My best set of the day came on the Flat DB bench when I busted out 8 reps of 75 pounds.  I struggled mightily on the rest of the sets, so I was happy when I looked over my stats for the day and remembered that I hit 8.
Hopefully being tired won't negatively effect tonights workout, Starbucks here I come.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Papelbon's dancing get you all excited?



Just about everything made me happy in pants.

I will say I've never been so excited about looking identical to somebody who looks like ESPN reporter John Clayton.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> When life gets hectic, sometimes just maintaining your numbers is making progress.



True, but boy do plateaus suck.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 24, 2007)

*ME Squat/Deadlift
*2007.22.10

Deadlifts: 135x5, 185x5, 225x3, 250x3, 275x3, 300x3, 325x3, 350x3, 375x3, 405x2, 425x1, 435x0.

I ran through a couple more exercises including T-Bar Rows, Hammer Strength ISO Pulldown, DB curls, and leg extensions, but I wasn't able to write them down as I was working out with one of my roommates and decided to toss the notebook back in my backpack.

I was fine with that.  I had been sore, perhaps DOMS from the week before, so I was completely content with giving my all on the deadlifts and then showing my buddy a few tricks of the trade.

I went to the old gym we still have running here at IU because of my roommates recommendation and came away impressed.  The weights and machines are all new for the most part, but it's got that cage/dungeony feel to it with the fans at full blast and no air conditioning, etc.

It's open at random times in the morning/afternoon, so I'm going to jog over there shortly (it's close to where I live) and hopefully be able to cram my workout in before 1:25.

Later fools.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 24, 2007)

BTW,

I should mention that 425 was the highest I've pulled, ever.  I didn't call it a PR though in the original post because I was using the hex weights and I had the barbell racked so that the weights would hover above ground level.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> BTW,
> 
> I should mention that 425 was the highest I've pulled, ever.  I didn't call it a PR though in the original post because I was using the hex weights and I had the barbell racked so that the weights would hover above ground level.



Cheater!   

Even still, that's still a great pull considering your body weight.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 24, 2007)

Hotdamn, that's nearly 3 times your bodyweight. Is it me or have you progressed tremendously? (Haven't regularly checked your journal.)


----------



## PreMier (Oct 24, 2007)

yea, he's progressed a ton.  nice pulls bro


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Cheater!
> 
> Even still, that's still a great pull considering your body weight.



Hex weights are the anti-christ.  I'm telling you..

Thanks TT.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 26, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Hotdamn, that's nearly 3 times your bodyweight. Is it me or have you progressed tremendously? (Haven't regularly checked your journal.)



Westside has been everything I've wanted and then some.  A truly great program.  I highly recommend it.

Thanks for stopping by Witchblade.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 26, 2007)

PreMier said:


> yea, he's progressed a ton.  nice pulls bro



They're getting up though.  I want that 450 more than anything right now and I'm not progressing like I was this summer.. sucks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 28, 2007)

*ME Bench
*Decline Bench: 135x5, 155x3, 175x3, 195x3, 215x3, 235x3, 255x1, 265x0, 225x3.
Standing Military: 95x5, 115x5, 135x1, 115x5, 95x7.
French Press: 75x4, 70x6, 65x6, 60x7, 50x10.

I finished up Wednesday's workout with some various tricep work and some internal/external rotations.  All and all a good day considering my chest was still feeling the DOMS from Sunday's workout.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 28, 2007)

*DE Squat/Deadlift
*Speed Squats: 225x3x8
Lat Pulldowns: 165x8, 165x8, 150x8, 150x8
DB Rows: 100x7, 95x7, 90x9, 85x9
Shrugs DB: 75x10, 80x10, 85x10, 80x10, 75x10
Leg Extension, dropset: 225x10, 205x8, 185x7, 155x10, 135x10

I finished the day with some quick bicep work and some face pulls because I had been itching to do face pulls for a while.  My single arm DB strength is getting impressive, but the DB's dont go past 100, so...


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 29, 2007)

*2007.28.10*

*DE Bench
*Speed Bench: 175x3x5, 155x3x5.
Military Press: 115x5, 105x7, 95x9, 85x11.
superset w/
Upright Rows: 115x5, 105x7, 95x9, 85x11.
Weighted Dips: 75x4, 65x5, 55x6, 45x7, 35x6, 25x8.
DB Incline Press: 50x8, 55x8, 60x6, 50x8.
Tate Press, dropset: 50x0, 45x3, 40x3, 35x4, 30x8, 25x8.

I finished off with some push-ups and some running.  I thought the running would help out the soreness my legs were feeling but I don't know how that worked out because I still feel sore.  I barely got any sleep last night so I think my game plan today is to come home from class and take an hour or two nap.  I have that luxury after dropping one of my classes and picking up another one.

Good all around day.  Patriots... Red Sox.. my workout..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> *DE Bench*
> Speed Bench: 175x3x5, 155x3x5.
> Military Press: 115x5, 105x7, 95x9, 85x11.
> superset w/
> ...


 
Great wo Sox!  You forgot to mention Boston College  .


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 31, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Great wo Sox!  You forgot to mention Boston College  .



Not so fast.  I was just talking about how good of a day Sunday was. 

To add to my original thought, I've got the best college football team in the sport, I've got the team whose destined to win the NBA Finals and an awesome hockey team!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 31, 2007)

*2007.29.10*

*ME Squat/Deadlift
*Squat: 135x5, 155x3, 175x3, 195x3, 215x3, 235x3, 255x3, 275x3, 295x3, 315x3, 335x2, 355x1.
Rack DL's: 385x5x5.
HS Iso Pulldowns: 275x7,  275x10, 275x8, 250x10.
Barbell Rows: 225x7, 215x7, 205x7, 185x8.

I threw in some heavy dumbbell preacher curls at the end, but I wasn't doing more than three reps so I didn't write it down.  The deadlifts were nasty, I haven't been that high rack deadlifting ever.  Squats were great, 355 has to be a PR but I'll make sure of that when I look through my journal later today.

All and all an awesome workout.  I've got my chest day this morning, but first I've got a class at 930.

Later.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 31, 2007)

*ME Bench
*Bench Press: 135x5, 155x3, 175x3, 195x3, 215x3, 235x1, 250x0, 225x2.
BB Military Press: 125x3, 115x6, 105x7, 95x10.
CG Bench: 135x8, 160x5, 185x3, 135x8.

I threw in some accessory work, but cut my workout short today because I had that mar-ig-jew-anna presentation to do today.  Either way, it was probably a good thing I cut it short.  I was again still sore from Sunday.  I might have to throw in a 50% week sometime in the near future to rest up and I'm thinking that Thanksgiving break is the time.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh yea... 

Back is still torn up.  What a workout that was on Monday night... anyways, I'm debating taking tomorrow off and sleeping in Friday (no classes) and then hitting the gym hard.

I'll keep the one person who reads this posted... as if he cares. ha


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2007)

ofcourse i do


----------



## tallcall (Oct 31, 2007)

Someone reads this? 

Get rest and go back in fully charged!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2007)

PreMier said:


> ofcourse i do



Well then, you're in luck.  I decided to take today off, more so because I'm hungover as hell than anything else, but it will be nice to get that extra day off.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Someone reads this?
> 
> Get rest and go back in fully charged!



Absolutely what I'm going to do.


----------



## Biggly (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm just starting to read from the beginning, kinnda jumped to the end to say I think you're doing great. 



B.


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year Sox!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, SM!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Years Sox!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man, you guys didn't have to do that.

I can't believe I missed these posts... Oh well, I'll be starting the ole journal back up beginning next week when the new semester begins.  My workouts have been all messed up since Winter Break started and late into the semester I was really working hard to try and pull my Psychology grade up.

Thanks again, and Happy New Years!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2008)

Over Winter Break, I switched from Westside to a normal Push-Pull-Legs type of routine working out whenever I could, usually 3-4 days per week out of complete necessity of not being able to know when or how I would workout.

All in all, the break was much needed and very fun.  I got to see my sister who I haven't seen in a long time, spent the Holidays out in Boston with my Dad which was nice, saw my cousins, etc. Again, it was just a real fun time.

Now I'm still in Chicago and won't be leaving until later tonight after I workout and get some things done.

Today's workout will be DE Bench, which will be a real treat, because the gym here has chains that I'll be able to use for my explosiveness on the bench.

I'll be going after the foozball game and I'll update with how I did on my first day back on Westside before I leave tonight.

Thanks guys, later.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 6, 2008)

You gained a shitload of strength on Westside I see. You and rubes lift some serious weights for your age and weight.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 6, 2008)

Whatever you lost you will easily gain back. I think you've been doing a good job, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> You gained a shitload of strength on Westside I see. You and rubes lift some serious weights for your age and weight.



I definitely have gained strength on Westside, faster than any other way I've trained as well.  It's a real solid program.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

would you suggest west side for a woman?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Whatever you lost you will easily gain back. I think you've been doing a good job, so I wouldn't worry.



Yea, I'm not worried.  Sometimes you need time off.  I think the extra rest between workouts made them that much better.

Thanks for stopping by again, tc.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 6, 2008)

DontStop said:


> would you suggest west side for a woman?



No.  Coming from someone who has done the template before, I would not recommend it actually to anyone that isn't a powerlifter.  I don't think doing heavy one rep max squat attempts is what you need, and really, unless you plan to enter competitions, I see no point of doing a max attempt, eventually, you will just end up hurting yourself.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2008)

DontStop said:


> would you suggest west side for a woman?



I would recommend Westside to anyone whose goals are to improve their three main lifts (squat, deadlift, bench press).


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

I just like taking principles from all osrts of training plans and pumping them into my own

thanks for the input though, wst will be avoided


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

my big one is deadlifts
i looooove deadlifts


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 6, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I would recommend Westside to anyone whose goals are to improve their three main lifts (squat, deadlift, bench press).



It's a tricky question I think.  OK, the program does improve the big three numbers wise, but for people who aren't in competitions, I don't think this is necessarily a good thing.

To an average person, I think being able to do for example, 5x5 at 315 is better overall than being able to do 405 for one rep.  I just feel that doing more at lesser weight will just be more important to us normal folks long term.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2008)

*DE Bench
*_January 6th, 2008.

_Speed Bench w/ chains: 100+chains for 10 sets of 3.
Seated Military Press: 95x10, 10, 7, 7, 7.
Plate Loaded Machine Dips: 100x15, 110x12, 120x10, 130x10.
superset w/ 
BW Dips: 5, 3, 3, 4.
Hammer Strength Incline Press: 110x8, 125x6, 140x4, 125x5, 100x7.
Single Arm Tricep Extensions: 22.5x8, 17.5x12, 17.5x12.
Cable Lateral Raises: 12.5x10, 10, 8, 8.
Pec Deck: 200x5, 180x5, 160x5.

Diet: 
- Pasta w/ grilled chicken and vegetables
- Protein shake, banana post workout
- Grilled chicken, spaetzle, carrots.

All in all, a good workout.  I really enjoyed the chains, which was a pleasure to have considering I haven't used them since the summer.  The Hammer Strength Incline Press Machine at school is way different than the one here, at least in terms of weight, oh well... Same goes for the Pec Deck machine here compared to school.  I've got to pack and get ready to go.  Later fellas.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2008)

Did I make good time?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2008)

*ME Squat/Deadlift
*_January 7th, 2008

_Deadlifts: 135x5, 185x3, 225x3, 275x3, 295x3, 315x3, 345x2, 375x1, 405x1.
T-Bar Rows: 100x8, 115x7, 135x6, 115x7, 100x8.
Shrugs: 225x10, 275x10, 325x10, 375x8, 225x12.
Hack Squats: 100x8, 150x6, 200x4, 150x6, 100x8.
Lat Pulldown: 225x5, 210x5, 195x5, 180x5, 165x5.

Diet: 
- Chicken Noodle Chunky "Healthy" Soup
- 1 TLC Kashi bar
- Protein Shake
- Nutri-grain bar
- Tuna, Omega 3 Mayo sandwiches

I had an awesome workout this afternoon despite there being a crowd larger than I've ever seen before.  I haven't deadlifted in a couple of weeks and it was good to get back on the train.  I didn't go past 405, but that was more my choice than anything else.  I struggled with it, but I think I could have done more.  I hadn't done Hack Squats on a machine like that in ages, so that felt good too.  I was surprised at how easy 225 felt on the Lat Pulldown, almost like I've gotten stronger since I last used the machine, which I don't doubt with all the must needed rest I got over winter break.  Diet's been solid today as well outside of the nutri-grain bar, but I don't mind eating that post workout as a quick carb source.  Well, off tomorrow, but I think my roommate is going to wake me up before class and run with me, a trend I hope to continue with throughout this semester.

One funny story, as of 5:30 this morning, I'm officially enrolled at IU again.  I had holds on my record and didn't sign up for class until 5 hours before my first class was supposed to begin.  I procrastinate...


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2008)

good job.

shit man, 5 hours before class starts, did you get what you wanted for your schedule?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2008)

My schedule is fine in terms of working out and being able to manage my time as best as I can, but the classes I'm taking are kind of blowoffish this semester, which is fine by me.

Getting some of the required blow off classes out of the way now will make senior year (and perhaps a victory lap if I need it, ha) that much better.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2008)

*Rest Day
*January 8th, 2008

Walked all day in the rain, had my first tuesday of classes (the busiest day of my schedule, straight classes from 125 to 830.  Got to watch the IU basketball game and just smoked a little bit and ate healthy to get some cals in me for tomorrows workout.

Diet:
- (2) Tasty Little Chewy's Peanut Peanut Butter bars
- (1) Chipotle Burrito Bol w/ rice, fajita veggies, pinto beans, tomatoes, green, hot, corn, little sour cream, lettuce.
- (1) Pretzel Rod
- (1) Big bowl of Kashi Go Lean Crunch w/ Organic 2% milk
- (1) omelette: 2 whole eggs, 2 more whites, 3 laughing cow squares, chopped tomatoes green peppers mushroom 
- Celery w/ left over tuna, omega 3 mayo, chopped carrots

I'm kind of proud of my diet today.  I really ate healthy, even the Burrito Bol isn't _that _bad.  Found some new options at the grocery store that I like, have a lot of goodies that my mom bought me for i left, all is well on the diet front.  Going to get up tomorrow, heat up some leftover whole grain pasta, and then am probably going to have 12 boneless buffalo wings from this local restaurant on a huge salad with carrots, tomatoes, carrots, green peppers, mushrooms, celery, etc. and pick on that all day (it should last with how big this damn salad is, i should take a picture).

Max out bench tomorrow, sore, but still getting pumped...


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 9, 2008)

Good deadlifts

Dude I am the say way, im such a prick. I wait till the last minute to register for classes and get buttfucked with a shitty schedule.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2008)

Eh, decent deadlifts considering I've done more in the past.  I'm not upset about it though.

Haha.  My schedule is allllll over the place, but at least I don't have friday classes and my busiest day is Tuesday which is usually an off day from the gym for me, so it isn't too bad... I hear you though.  How are classes going?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2008)

*ME Bench
*January 9th, 2008

Bench Press: 135x8, 155x5, 175x4, 195x3, 225x1, 185x5.
Standing Military Press: 95x7, 105x5, 115x3, 125x2, 135x1, 100x5.
Weighted Dips: 50x7, 7, 7, 7, 6.
French Press: 67.5x8, 67.5x6, 57.5x10, 57.5x10.
Single Cable Lateral Raise: 12x10, 10, 8, 8.
Decline Cable Flies: 20x10, 25x8, 20x10.
Push-ups: 10, 10, 10

Diet:
- Barilla Plus Rotini, Prego Marinara Sauce, (4) laughing cow squares, mushrooms.
- EAA's w/ Orange Juice
- Protein shake w/ Orange Juice

My workout today was good, really good, but I was really limited with how sore I was from Sunday.  I was so accustomed to having two full days and change between workouts last semester that when I stopped performing the same workouts, my body wasn't used to it.  Oh well, I just made Military Press the main exercise of today's workout instead of the bench press.  I've also been limited on Bench days because I really tweaked my wrist performing heavy DB lateral raises.  That's where the cable lateral raise and stuff has come in because I go light and it doesn't hurt compared to when I try doing upright rows or something of the sort and have to stop midset because my wrist is in agonizing pain.  Hmm...

Diet's gone well today thus far, although after eating as much as I did last night, my bowels weren't happy all of this morning, I must've made about 5 or 6 trips to the bathroom..

Depending on how tomorrow goes, I'm pretty happy about this week and am glad to be back in the grind.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2008)

*DE Squat/Deadlift
*January 10th, 2008

Squat: 135x5, 185x4, 225x3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3.
SLDL: 135x10, 160x8, 185x6, 160x8, 135x10.
BW Pull-ups: 8, 8, 8, 8.
Cable Rows: 100x10, 10, 10, 10.
Face Pulls: 60x10, 10, 10.
Leg Extensions: 100x10, 10, 10, 10.
Pullovers: 30x12, 50x10, 50x10.
Cable Bicep Curls: 50x8, 45x9, 40x10.

Diet:
- (1) Kashi TLC bar
- (1) Powerbar Performance bar
- (1) glass of 2% organic milk
- EAA's w/ crystal light
- 1.5 scoops whey w/ 8 oz. of orange juice + water

Despite similar soreness to how I felt yesterday, I had a real solid workout today.  I took some CEE that I had left over in my car trunk from back in my high school days last night to see if it would curb this being sore thing and allow my body to recover/get used to the routine I'm doing like it was a month ago.  It probably did nothing, but mentally I thought I looked bigger than I did.  I don't plan on continuing to use the CEE, only when I'm really sore and need it, same goes for the EAA's I've been taking the past two days.  Everything was done really light today because I was still real sore from Monday, but it all went well.  Squats were a breeze, again the rest thing has helped in that department, the SLDL's felt easy w/o straps which was nice, and then naturally doing 8 pull-ups, 100 pounds on the cable rows, etc. was very easy.  I had until 1:25 today to get everything done because the rec center I went to today closes for two hours for some class throughout the week and usually I run right up until the bell, not today though, it was probably one of the more intense workouts I've had in a while and it showed when I completed everything I had written out in under an hour.  I added some abs at the end, but couldn't really get in the groove, mainly because I had to poop all workout which I'm about to do now...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2008)

Completed Diet from January 9th, 2008:

Diet:
- Barilla Plus Rotini, Prego Marinara Sauce, (4) laughing cow squares, mushrooms.
- EAA's w/ Orange Juice
- Protein shake w/ Orange Juice
- (2) 8% lean ground sirloin patties on multi-grain bread w/ tomatoes and a laughing cow square.
- Bowl of Kashi Go Lean Cereal before bed


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2008)

Fun weekend, back to the gym, then to the IU basketball game... 

It'll be nice to be working out while the Colts are playing, not a soul will be in the joint.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 13, 2008)

Is there team any good this year?  Ucla won yesterday sbould be number 4 this week


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> Is there team any good this year?  Ucla won yesterday sbould be number 4 this week



We're excellent this year, easily a top 5 team talent wise, but as today showed, we can be "too young" at times.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2008)

*DE Bench
*January 13th, 2008.

Speed Incline Bench: 135x3x8.
Seated Military Press: 95x10, 9, 8, 8, 8.
DB Flat Press: 50x10, 55x10, 60x8, 65x8, 75x4.
French Press: 57.5x10, 67.5x8, 77.5x5, 57.5x10.
Tate Presses: 25x12, 27.5x12, 30x10.
Cable Shoulder Raise: 12x12, 12, 12.
Pec Deck: 70x12, 12, 12.

Diet: 
- (1) scoop of whey w/ milk
- (2) scoops of whey w/ milk
- (.5) Barilla Plus Rotini, Ground Sirloin, Mushrooms, Marinara sauce
- (.5) " "

I had a very good workout today and it was nice to keep it light as I worked out with one of my roommates.  My wrist is still giving me problems but only on various exercises, oh well...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2008)

*ME Squat/Deadlift
*January 14th, 2008

Squat: 135x6, 185x5, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x3, 345x1, 315x1, 225x3, 135x6.
Rack DL's: 315x5, 365x5, 405x5, 455x3, 315x5.
Barbell Rows: 185x8, 205x6, 225x4, 245x2, 185x8.
Lat Pulldown: 240x5, 225x5, 210x5, 195x5, 180x5.
DB Preacher Curls: 25x10, 10, 10.

Diet:
- Power Bar
- Protein Shake
- Chipotle Burrito Bol
- Omelette (2 yolks, 4 whites, chopped tomatoes/green peppers)
- PBJ (Sugar free jelly, natural pb, whole grain bread)
- (2) servings of Tostitos (stoned feast, uh-oh...)

My wrist still bothers me at times, for instance on the curls which is why I kept them so light.  Other than that I was right back in the grind.  Rows were heavy, set a pr squatting, rack deadlifted more than I ever have before..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2008)

nice PR


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2008)

PreMier said:


> nice PR



Thanks mang.  The weights felt good on Monday, hope they feel even better in the next hour or so when I head to the gym.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2008)

good job, how high do you set the bar on the rack deads?

my friend who tends to be stupid when it comes to training claimed he rack deadlifted over 800 lbs. Once I saw him do them at 495, about a 5 inch ROM. His best deadlift w/ straps was like 435 though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm pretty good about setting the racks at no higher than my knees, obviously depending on what squat rack I'm using.  The one I used the other day I put on level three which was a little high than what I would use at home, but level 2 was at my ankles and level 4 was at my waist, so...

I haven't seen other people do rack deadlifts, but I have seen other people shrug using terrible form.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2008)

gotcha

since you DL in the 400's I can assume you aren't getting crazy with the height on the rack deads.

when do you plan on going for a DL 1RM?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2008)

This will be my routine going forward:

Week 1:

ME Squat/Dead - max out w/ squats
DE Squat/Dead - dynamic deadlift work

Week 2:

ME Squat/Dead - max out w/ deads
DE Squat/Dead - dynamic squat work

...and so on.

I did that towards the end of last semester and got some quality results from it.  So to answer your question, next Monday! ha.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2008)

cool, do you know what you are going for?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't really have any goal that I'm shooting for right now, ideally I'll be improving every week now that I'm back in the grind of things. 

It certainly would be nice to pull 500 soon though...


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2008)

500?     What has been your best so far?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

I've pulled, I want to say 435 in the past, but recently I've been struggling to get by four plates.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

I still have yesterdays workout to post, but I only have so much time this morning before classes, so I need to get going.

I'll post double action when I get back, and let me tell you, I had a good workout yesterday.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

You've got some bloody strong lifts there, dude.

I dont think ive ever posted in here, so hey!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

Whats going on, Gaz?

I try my best, keep in mind I'm using straps to pull such weight.  It's good, but not good enough..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

You won't believe what happened at the gym today...

So I lost my ID somehow, someway yesterday.  I got in with it, I rented a lock with it, put it in my locker and when I came back after my workout, it and nothing else was gone.  I figured it would show up in something, but it never did.  So I used the IU id I have for my fake id to get into the srsc, got caught (I can get into bars with it, but I can't get into the rec center to lift, pathetic) and they didn't let me in, I had to plead with them to give it back to me (I said it was my friends and he's going to kill me) and luckily got it back.  So then I run to the other gym, get in no problem, but it closes at 1:25 so I only had like 45 minutes to lift.  Oh well, still a good workout.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2008)

i've pulled 500.  race ya there? haha


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i've pulled 500.  race ya there? haha



...only if you promise to go sledding again when you heal


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

*ME Bench
*January 16th, 2008

Bench Press: 135x5, 155x3, 175x3, 195x3, 215x2, 235x1, 250x0, 185x5.
Weighted Dips: 75x5, 70x6, 65x6, 60x6, 50x8.
BB Military Press: 95x8, 105x7, 115x5, 125x2, 95x8.
DB Incline: 50x8, 7, 6, 5, 5.

Various cable work that I didn't write down.

All and all yesterday was a very good workout.  My friend is very interested in working out with me, so I brought him along for the ride and he did very well.  I was impressed.  I weighed in at under 150 yesterday, which was strange because with all this pot I've been smoking, I was getting closer to the 155 range pre-winter break, and now I'm back to normal 150.  Still can't get in that 100 pound club though, failed at 250 on the bench.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

*DE Squat/Deadlift
*January 17th, 2008.

Deadlifts: 250x3x5, 225x3x5.
Weighted Chins: 50x8, 45x8, 40x6, 35x6, 25x7.
BB Rows: 135x10, 145x9, 155x8, 145x9, 135x10.
DB Shrugs: 75x10, 10, 10, 10, 10.
Leg Press ss. w/ Leg Ex: 180x10, 10, 10, 10/100x10, 10, 10, 10.
Single Arm Cable Rows: 96x10, 108x9, 120x8.
Pull-ups: 7, 7, 7

Another good one today, even though I was rushed for time because of that story I mentioned a couple posts ago.  Freakin' ridiculous, but all is well.

IU game tonight, it's the weekend.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *DE Squat/Deadlift
> *January 17th, 2008.
> 
> Deadlifts: 250x3x5, 225x3x5.
> ...



Why does your DE lower day look like an upper body day?   I agree with putting one or maybe two upper body exercises on the lower day, specifically a back movement, or shrugs perhaps, but that's a lot you did there, it looks like a DE bench day, just sub the deads for bench.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

I tend to take it easier on my legs after heavy squatting on Monday, not to mention, my legs were so beat after the Leg Presses/Leg Extensions that I thought I was going to puke as is.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 17, 2008)

I see.  It's gotta be nice to be young, I mean all that volume you are doing on a westside split.  I doubt that top powerlifters do this much volume cause they would never get away with it, especially the older ones, but as far as you are concerned, good for you, go for it while you can


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

We did that superset last time also - presses & extensions..

Gotta love it!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 18, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I see.  It's gotta be nice to be young, I mean all that volume you are doing on a westside split.  I doubt that top powerlifters do this much volume cause they would never get away with it, especially the older ones, but as far as you are concerned, good for you, go for it while you can



30-40 sets on DE days, 20-30 sets on ME days.  It's been working for me?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 18, 2008)

katt said:


> We did that superset last time also - presses & extensions..
> 
> Gotta love it!!



I used to do Extensions before Presses, try those out.  The extensions are such a good pre-exhaust that the Presses become painful.  Gotta love it, indeed.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 18, 2008)

*DE Beer Day
*January 17th, 2008.

overtrained on 12 oz curls


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 18, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 30-40 sets on DE days, 20-30 sets on ME days.  It's been working for me?



That's a lotta sets, but hey, if it works for ya, by all means keep at it.  What is your definition of a set on ME days?  I would count all my single rep stuff leading up to the max attempt as a set.  Sometimes, I work up to a heavy single, then drop down to 90% of that amount and try to hit 4 more singles with that weight.  So maybe that equals 8 "sets" based on my definition, then I do maybe 11 or 12 more total sets, so that would be 20, so OK, I am on your low end on ME days.  But on DE days, I am still only at about 25 or so sets total, but then again, I am not doing a lot of extraneous stuff like side laterals or curls or things like that.  I like to do my meat and potatoes stuff and then be done.  With a 15 month old to watch at home, I need all the rest I can get!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 21, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> That's a lotta sets, but hey, if it works for ya, by all means keep at it.  What is your definition of a set on ME days?  I would count all my single rep stuff leading up to the max attempt as a set.  Sometimes, I work up to a heavy single, then drop down to 90% of that amount and try to hit 4 more singles with that weight.  So maybe that equals 8 "sets" based on my definition, then I do maybe 11 or 12 more total sets, so that would be 20, so OK, I am on your low end on ME days.  But on DE days, I am still only at about 25 or so sets total, but then again, I am not doing a lot of extraneous stuff like side laterals or curls or things like that.  I like to do my meat and potatoes stuff and then be done.  With a 15 month old to watch at home, I need all the rest I can get!



I count all attempts sets, not sure what you mean.  For instance, to max out on an ME Bench day, I'll count the three reps of 185 that didn't phase me as a set just like the working set for a single at the end.

I've tried the 5 singles of the weight you max out on before and liked it a lot, but really just as something that's going to help me break a plateau.

I think one of the reasons why I'll perform more sets than you on DE days, is like you said.  I throw in some curls at the end of a workout on occassion and do other various things, usually three sets or so..

Believe me man, I do my meat and potatoes, I just have a little side order of steamed carrots at the end with them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 21, 2008)

*DE Bench
*January 20th, 2008.

Bench: 180x3x5, 155x3x5.
DB Shoulder Press: 50x8, 8, 7, 45x8, 8.
Skullcrushers: 57.5x10, 67.5x8, 72.5x6, 57.6x10.
Hammer Strength Incline: 185x8, 200x7, 215x5, 180x8, 150x10.
Pec Deck, dropset: 100x5, 90x1, 70x5, 50x7, 40x9, 30x11.
Cable Pressdown ss w/ Dips: 120x12, 132x10, 144x8/8, 8, 8.
Single Cable Shoulder Raises: 12.5x10, 10, 10.

Great workout yesterday, really did everything well.  I plan on starting my DE day with 185 next week, which is astonishing considering what I started with originally months ago.  I'm going to try out a new gym today, we have the day off (thanks MLK) and this hardcore underground gym I've been wanting to try out for a while now is offering a free two week trial.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Believe me man, I do my meat and potatoes, I just have a little side order of steamed carrots at the end with them.



I think it's more like a big, delicious slice of cheesecake at the end   I am still astonished by the volume you do, I can't help it, it makes me crippled just reading it.  Look at what I did today, and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 22, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I think it's more like a big, delicious slice of cheesecake at the end   I am still astonished by the volume you do, I can't help it, it makes me crippled just reading it.  Look at what I did today, and you'll see what I mean.


\

Cheesecake, not a chance ha.

I do a little more than what I've seen out of others, but a lot of it has to do with me just not wanting to leave once I'm at the gym, so after I've done my by meat and potatoes as you call it, I stick around for an extra 10-15 minutes and do some other good exercises.  

I'll have to check out your journal after I post this write-up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 22, 2008)

*ME Squat/Deadlift
*January 21st, 2008

Deadlifts: 135x5, 185x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 345x3, 375x2, 405x1, 435x0.
Leg Press: 200x8, 290x8, 380x5, 290x8, 200x8.
Pendlay Rows: 225x6, 6, 6, 6, 6.
Weighted Chins: 70x7, 80x5, 90x3, 45x8, 35x10.
Shrugs: 225x10, 275x10, 315x10, 365x8.
HS Single Rows: 180x10, 230x10, 270x8, 320x6.
BB Curls: 75x8, 8, 8.

My wrist finally felt back in check, at least enough to do some light barbell curls at the end of my workout.  Nonetheless, maybe I can do upright's on Wednesday?  I regress.  So I tried out this new gym today, they are offering a two week free trial.  It's one of those really hardcore, old gyms with trophy's, a PR bell, pictures of various lifters and bodybuilders, magazines, etc.  It really is the perfect gym for me.  I'm going to ride out these next couple of workouts there and am considering making the switch for good if I can make enough money.  Pendlay Rows were nice, but I might want to start out lighter next time.  Another pair of leather straps down the drain, they broke shortly into my deadlift session.  I kind of think had they not broke (with how 405 felt) I could have done 435.  Oh well...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 22, 2008)

maybe at the hardcore gym you can use chalk instead of straps?  I used to use straps, but I will never use them again.  I just like having the feel of the bar in my hands with nothing in the way, and the chalk is just amazing.  There is also something so satisfying about holding close to 500 pounds with just your bare hands....

Oh, and about your reply in my journal.  Like I mentioned, if things are going good for you, then by all means, keep it up.  It definitely does seem like your routine is more like a westside plus bodybuilding type setup as opposed to a straight "westside for numbers" routine.  I think eventually, your numbers would suffer or stall a bit if you continue doing what you are doing, but if you don't care strictly about just the numbers and want a more rounded physique to go along with some nice strength numbers, then you are fine.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2008)

good job

will be focusing on any grip training?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> maybe at the hardcore gym you can use chalk instead of straps?  I used to use straps, but I will never use them again.  I just like having the feel of the bar in my hands with nothing in the way, and the chalk is just amazing.  There is also something so satisfying about holding close to 500 pounds with just your bare hands....
> 
> Oh, and about your reply in my journal.  Like I mentioned, if things are going good for you, then by all means, keep it up.  It definitely does seem like your routine is more like a westside plus bodybuilding type setup as opposed to a straight "westside for numbers" routine.  I think eventually, your numbers would suffer or stall a bit if you continue doing what you are doing, but if you don't care strictly about just the numbers and want a more rounded physique to go along with some nice strength numbers, then you are fine.



I use straps because my back strength far exceeds my grip strength.  Even with chalk, I'd struggle to hold more than 315 in my hands for any extended period of time, but three plates on each side is chump change for my back.  What I need to do is invest in some of those COC things and start using them on my off days.

Chalk looks and feels bad ass, I can't even imagine how I'd feel if I was holding 5 hundo in my hands cold.

My routine is a Westside/bodybuilding routine, but I don't mind doing that.  In all honesty, as much as I care about how much weight I'm throwing around, I'd rather look like massive as hell in a good way instead of being big and fat.

I've kind of noticed my numbers staying consistent of late and I may be due for a switch in the not so distant future, but right now... I think this way of training is the best thing for me because it A. means that I'm only going to be drinking three nights per week and B. means that I'm going to be spending an hour or two in the gym four days a week instead of smoking weed and being lazy like my other roommates.

Thanks for coming, man.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2008)

fufu said:


> good job
> 
> will be focusing on any grip training?



When I get around to it, I'm going to buy those COC grippers.  I haven't added anything else to my routine, but thats moreso because yesterday for instance (I deadlifted and did some heavy pulling on Monday) my forearms were shot.  The COC's allow me to use them on the weekends, which will be nice.

Is it KOK or COC or KOC?


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> When I get around to it, I'm going to buy those COC grippers.  I haven't added anything else to my routine, but thats moreso because yesterday for instance (I deadlifted and did some heavy pulling on Monday) my forearms were shot.  The COC's allow me to use them on the weekends, which will be nice.
> 
> Is it KOK or COC or KOC?



Captain of Crush

They are very useful. I have also implemented these things called tyler grips to my grip training, they are brutal. They had them on elitefts.com but they don't seem to be there anymore. Basically, they are these hard rubber handles you wrap around a regular diameter sized olympic bar or dumb bell to make them into fat bars.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2008)

Of course you don't need to buy shit, but I found them to be very helpful.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2008)

They actually have thick bars at the new gym I'm at.  I should use those, huh.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2008)

you lucky bastard, you have a good gym.

I've never ever had a gym that had a power rack.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2008)

fufu said:


> you lucky bastard, you have a good gym.
> 
> I've never ever had a gym that had a power rack.



To be fair, the IU rec center has one squat rack... for 40,000+ people.  I am happy with this gym, I just can't seem to reason with my mother paying $315 dollars per year for something I can get for free by going to one of IU's work out facils.  It's not like they aren't state of the art, infact, that's probably what makes them so blah to me.  This other gym is just plain bad ass, you'd never see it unless you knew it was there, again.. it's just awesome.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2008)

you gonna get pics? I'd like to see it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2008)

As soon as I find my camera, I'm going to try and take pictures.  If it's in the miscellaneous bag I still have in my car (I just remembered it might be there) from winter break, I'll take them tonight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2008)

*ME Bench
*January 23rd, 2008.

Bench: 135x5, 160x3, 185x3, 210x2, 235x1, 225x1, 225x1, 225x0.
Push Press: 95x5, 110x5, 125x2, 110x4, 95x6.
Dips: 75x5, 65x6, 55x7, 45x7, 35x8.
HS Bench: 150x8, 175x6, 200x2, 175x5, 150x7.
Upright Rows: 95x8, 105x8, 115x8, 125x6.
French Press: 60x10, 60x10, 60x8.

Pretty solid workout yesterday.  I would have liked to get past my sticking point of 235, but that's not always going to happen.  I think I'm going to have to do a rack bench day next week to see if I can break this plateau.  I was going to do five single reps of 225, but my chest was shot (probably because I do too many sets weekly as stewart talked about).

I spent the most money on groceries that I've spent in a long time, so I've been eating really healthy and a lot of food all of this week.  Pasta, oat meal, ground sirloin, chicken breast, eggs, mushrooms, green peppers, tomatoes, cucumbers, tuna, soups, etc.  All should make for some pretty good days..  I'm heading to the gym now to finish up for the week, should be a brutal day on the 'ole legs.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2008)

rack bench as in the bar is sitting right above your chest and you press or rack bench as in the top portion of the movement?

I would think your sticking point would be at the bottom since you are going raw, no?  If so, use the first method, and you can also incorporate lots of db presses, inclines, and paused benches too as those all help with the bottom portion of the bench press.

I know you know that most raw benchers have a sticking point in the bottom third of the movement, our triceps strength is usually fine to hold a lock out, it's off the chest that is the problem since there is no help from a shirt.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2008)

All makes sense.

I might be PM'ing you this week for some pointers.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2008)

*DE Squat/Deadlift
*January 24th, 2008.

Squats: 250x3x5, 225x3x5.
SLDL: 185x8x5.
Single HS Leg Extensions: 10x50, 8x75, 2x100, 8x75, 12x50.
HS Leg Curl: 50x12, 75x8, 75x8, 50x12.
Body Rows: 8, 8, 8.

I was real sore so I kept it light and to the point.  Jogged a little bit as well.  Weekend's been fun, heading back to the gym here shortly.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 28, 2008)

*DE Bench*
January 27th, 2008.

Solid workout.  I can't believe I'm now pumping out 185 pounds with control and a good tempo.  Hit my shoulders hard as well, hitting 120 for 5 reps.  I tried out close grip bench press for the first time in a while, just 135 of high reps, but I could really feel it in my tri's.  The best of the day might have been the dumbell incline, I need to start using dumbbells more frequently, this is that.  I also ran to and from the gym, which is a habit I want to get into, especially as it starts to get warmed out.  Back to the gym today...


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice Sox !   I really like switching up the db's and bb's for the exercises.. 

You say you ran to the gym.. how far is it?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you using 60% of your bench max for the speed bench?  Or was it just a random bench workout?  If it's the latter than disregard the following, but if you were doing it as a true speed bench session, then 185 is probably way to high for you right now.  I mean, using my working max of 355, that is roughly 215 for speed bench, I don't know what your max is, but you should be using a lighter weight and just ripping the shit out of it, that is the goal.

When I do speed bench, I literally throw the bar off my chest and in some cases I do actually let it go just for fun , but you should be using a weight you could literally throw up in the air if you wanted to.

Just your friendly tip of the day


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 28, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Are you using 60% of your bench max for the speed bench?  Or was it just a random bench workout?  If it's the latter than disregard the following, but if you were doing it as a true speed bench session, then 185 is probably way to high for you right now.  I mean, using my working max of 355, that is roughly 215 for speed bench, I don't know what your max is, but you should be using a lighter weight and just ripping the shit out of it, that is the goal.
> 
> When I do speed bench, I literally throw the bar off my chest and in some cases I do actually let it go just for fun , but you should be using a weight you could literally throw up in the air if you wanted to.
> 
> Just your friendly tip of the day



I haven't been able to pass 235 on my ME Bench days in quite some time, I figured I'd switch it up and using one of the tips M.J.H. (hardly a viable source, I know) sent me a while back doing 2 reps instead of 3 so that you can use a heavier weight.

For the most part, I'm using chump change though.

Thanks for coming, I need someone like you in my journal.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 28, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice Sox !   I really like switching up the db's and bb's for the exercises..
> 
> You say you ran to the gym.. how far is it?



I switch between dumbbells and barbells pretty much every workout.  We all need some variety in our life. 

5,280 feet in a mile.. it's like a 9 or 10 block jog.. probably close to a mile, probably a little less.  Basically, it's the perfect warm-up/cool-down run for me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 29, 2008)

*ME Squat/Deadlift:
*January 28th, 2008.

Hit the weights hard today.  Squats came nicely, having got a single of 325 after 2 reps of 315, 3 of 285, and more.  I didn't exactly touch the box with my ass, but I was so close to touching the box that I had to give myself the credit.  Plus, if I went any farther down, there is no way I would have been able to get it up (that's what she said).  Rack DL's were great aswell, I started a little higher than normal hitting 3 @ 425 and then 3 @ 415 before completing my sets with 5 reps @ 405.  I tried out this new T-Bar row machine that really packs a punch.  You're not resting your chest on anything, your just pulling, as you would be doing just using a barbell between the legs as I used to.  Lat Pulldowns were impressive, I maxed out the whole machine on a rep, it's looking like I may be doing weighted chins for good come next year (if I stay at this gym).  I finished up with some heavy curls, the wrist is feeling better (alot better) as well as some leg curls.  All and all, a fantastic workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2008)

Haven't checked out your journal in a while, but the ME days appear to be going really well.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 29, 2008)

The gains aren't coming as fast as they once were, but for the most part, the ME days are great.  

I'm really in need of some new leg exercises though, I haven't felt like I've been anally raped in quite some time despite doing some heavy work loads on them.

Thanks for coming, TT.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2008)

*ME Bench
*January 30th, 2008.

I had planned on doing the rack bench to start, but I haven't used a decline bench in quite some time and I finally have access to one again.  With that said, I hit 255 for a single with relative ease.  I tried to do 275 (the most I've ever shot for) but failed miserably.  I kind of had this mindset that I couldn't do it from the get go though, so I think that had some kind of an effect.

I also tried out this new machine called the Arm Ground Base Jumper by Hammer Strength.  I've never done them before and I absolutely killed my shoulders because of it.  

...Dips went well, hit 5 reps of 70 pounds with ease.  I also maxed out the pec deck machine which was cool.

I'll be back in the gym tomorrow.  I'm going to destroy my legs.  Psyched.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2008)

*DE Squat/Deadlift
*January 31st, 2008

Phenomenal workout yesterday morning.  I was able to use chalk for the first time deadlifting and the speed I had on 225 was incredible, as if I was bending over to stretch easy.  Loved it.

I did some heavy Leg Press which was also good.  My legs haven't been this sore in a while, one of the reasons why I didn't post yesterday, because I wouldn't to see how sore I'd be today.

I did some nice weighted chin-ups and cable rows, but kept it almost entirely a leg day.

Great week.  The next time I write a write-up the Patriots will be Champs!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm really in need of some new leg exercises though, I haven't felt like I've been anally raped in quite some time despite doing some heavy work loads on them.



Lunges are always good for that if-I-sit-down-I'll-never-get-up-feeling.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Lunges are always good for that if-I-sit-down-I'll-never-get-up-feeling.



my new gym has a lunge station, i'll definitely be doing those in the future.

do you perform lunges with one leg per set or do you switch off legs each rep?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

*DE Bench
*February 2nd, 2008.

I didn't want to workout on Sunday because of this football game that was being played, so I went Saturday night and had a brilliant workout.  My intensity was as high as it's ever been, and I tried some things that I haven't done in the past.

Has anybody seen this Ground Base Jumper machine?  I really like it.  I did 25 pounds on each shoulder for CAT100's, and then did CAT100's of bodyweight dips too.  

Bench went well, even though the chains I tried to use kept falling off the bar for some odd reason... oh well, I'll try it again next week.

Should be in for a real treat today, I'll Waterboy the deadlift bar and envision it as Eli Mannings head.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

Tom Brady and the heartbreakers...


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2008)

uhhh.. nice avi there Sox...  Lost a little size I see....  lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

katt said:


> uhhh.. nice avi there Sox...  Lost a little size I see....  lol





Deep down my passion is ballet...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> do you perform lunges with one leg per set or do you switch off legs each rep?



I prefer to alternate legs with each rep.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm still trying to get a feel for these, but that's how I performed them last Thursday.  Hopefully this Thursday I'll be able to use some weight, 100 pounds, high reps, just to continue my improvement with the motions/movement.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 5, 2008)

*ME Squat/Deadlift
*February 4th, 2008

Maybe it was because the barbell had a striking resemblance to Eli Manning's face, but I was pretty motivated for deadlifting yesterday.  I went up by increments of 25 pounds though I'm used to going up by 30, and it kind of hurt me.  I did far too many sets that by the time I hit 425, I was spent going for that PR of 450.  The guy at my new gym, whose a former competing powerlifter was watching me, so it sucked that I failed, but I think I'll be hitting that two weeks from now.

I'm really loving the Leg Press now.  Going to failure on your legs and not having to worry about killing yourself is great.  I hit 400 pounds for 5 good reps, 350 for 8 good reps, 300 for 8 good reps, etc.

Weighted chins were brutal.  I did sets of 5, so the weight was higher than it's been in some time.  I started with 100 for the first two sets and then took out the 10 pounder for the final two.

I'm loving this new t-bar row machine as well.  3 plates+ for a total of 150 doesn't seem like that much but considering the guy I was working in with who was twice my size and doing less, I was pretty satisfied.

Spent too much time deadlifting to do what else I had planned to do including barbell curls and shrugs.  That's what I'm going to do from now on because I don't want to _ever_ go past 1.5 hours in the gym.

Played in an IM basketball game last night as well, got some nice cardio, burned a bunch of cals and felt really nice.  I haven't played officiated basketball in so long, so I got a couple of fouls right off the bat, but once I settled down I did quite well.  I'm going to be playing basketball regularly I feel, it's a sport I've always wanted to be good at because it's one of those sports that you can play with your friends for the next 30 years.

Nothing doing tonight except basketball at 7 after the three tests I have today.  Off to the Library, brutal.


----------



## katt (Feb 5, 2008)

All those deadlifts, man..  it's pretty cool someone was watching you though.. a little distracting for me, but still ..... 

GJ on the leg press.. I need to lower my weights a bit and get below parallel instead of just 90.. but our machine adjusts just so far, and my legs are pretty short, so it's hard to get that depth..


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 5, 2008)

He was good about not coming up to me and saying "you're doing it all wrong" if that makes sense.  There is a way to help somebody and a way to piss somebody off and he was the former, so it wasn't all that bad having him watch.

Because my squats are getting so heavy, I haven't been going below parallel outside of warm-up sets in a while.  The leg press allows me to get those deep pushes, where my knees almost touch my face.. to quote Will Ferrell, it helps me get a deep burn..


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, sorry it took me so long to get here, but...

18 and 1! 18 and 1!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *ME Squat/Deadlift
> *February 4th, 2008
> 
> Maybe it was because the barbell had a striking resemblance to Eli Manning's face, but I was pretty motivated for deadlifting yesterday.



  Only you could find that resemblance.    Still pissed, are we?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 6, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Hey, sorry it took me so long to get here, but...
> 
> 18 and 1! 18 and 1!



Ouch.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 6, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Only you could find that resemblance.    Still pissed, are we?



I'm over the pissed phase and on to the disappointed phase.  They were the better team.  Sucks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2008)

You've got next year to look forward to.  They'll still be in a relatively weak division, so making it into the playoffs should not be difficult.  It's what they do once they get there that's up in the air.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 7, 2008)

*ME Bench
*February 6th, 2008.

Because I worked out on Saturday and got more rest than usual, I again put off the rack benches opting for normal flat bench.  For some reason, I can't get past 235.  I can get 225 for a single easily, I can inch my way towards maxing out at 235, but can't get over that hump.  Hmm...

Standing military press I was able to get 135 for a single.  It's weird that I can do more sitting down than I can standing.

I wanted to change it up from the normal dips I've been doing, so I did skull crushers.  The 75 pound EZ bar was tough for me, but as I lowered the weight, I kept my form perfect and was able to murder my triceps.

Nothing too straining throughout the rest of my workout, my wrist is still really bothering me.  It prevents me from doing any shoulder exercises outside of overhead pushes.  When I try to do lateral raises or some other exercise that compromises the positioning of my wrists, the pain is too much to bear.  If I was smart, I'd take a week off and let it properly heal.  Again, if I was smart.

Back in the gym today.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 7, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> You've got next year to look forward to.  They'll still be in a relatively weak division, so making it into the playoffs should not be difficult.  It's what they do once they get there that's up in the air.



It'll be interesting to see how this offseason unfolds.  I still think the Patriots will have a very good team next year regardless of who stays or goes.


----------



## katt (Feb 7, 2008)

ok I guess I missed something.... what did you do to your wrist????


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 7, 2008)

I was doing heavy, heavy lateral raises in drop set fashion almost weekly.  A while back I just used too heavy of a dumbbell and my wrist has been killing me ever since.  It's a stupid exercise to go heavy on, thinking back on it, I'm surprised I didn't hurt my wrist more.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2008)

Deadlift PR yesterday.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2008)

of?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2008)

PreMier said:


> of?



455 for a single.

I went 135, 185, 225, 275, 315, 365, 405, 455 and then tried 475 and would have had it if I wasn't a. tired and b. sick all week.

It makes me angry that I was going up by increments of 30, that's just too many warm-up sets and I was too tired to go past 425 by the time I got there.

I'm being optimistic but I think I could hit 500 before the semester ends.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2008)

i dont doubt it bro.  get a video of when you do!

how much do you weigh now?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm still hovering around 150.  If I drink three days in a row, I'll be 147, if I'm leaving the gym and have consumed a bunch of water and ate properly that day, I weigh around 153.

I'm no math major but I think that's three times my body weight


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll have pictures by the end of this week.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2008)

yea, i think your the only one here(still) that can do that

monstar might have, i dont remember, and also deeznuts


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2008)

This new gym I go to is pretty "hardcore" for lack of a better term.  They're hosting a rather small powerlifting competition and the guys keep advising me to try it out.

I just don't know if I'm ready for that yet.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2008)

do it for fun.  what the hell


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2008)

I really should, huh.

It'd be fun, but I have some concerns:

1. I'm ignorant in the sense that I don't know anything about how to prepare for a competition.

2. I've been working hard to improve my grip strength, but it's still nowhere near as good as I'd need it to be.  For instance, I don't think I could hold 455 in my hands cold.

3. Outside of my deadlift - Benching 250, Squatting 375 really isn't that impressive.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 455 for a single.
> 
> I went 135, 185, 225, 275, 315, 365, 405, 455 and then tried 475 and would have had it if I wasn't a. tired and b. sick all week.
> 
> ...



Repeat after me.  When going for a PR, don't get burned out on too many warmup sets.  Do just enough to get properly loose and then go for it.

And  on the PR.    3xBW?  You've got me beat.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2008)

PreMier said:


> yea, i think your the only one here(still) that can do that
> 
> monstar might have, i dont remember, and also deeznuts



I think deez did.  Not sure about monstar.  I think he weighed in the 220 range.  Did he ever pull over 650?  I would check his journals, but that could take several months.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 18, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Repeat after me.  When going for a PR, don't get burned out on too many warmup sets.  Do just enough to get properly loose and then go for it.
> 
> And  on the PR.    3xBW?  You've got me beat.



Awesome work (for a Sox and Patriots fan anyway ).  3x BW, holy crap.  My best was the 475 I did a few weeks ago, at 215ish, then tweaked my back and gave up the PRs for a while and the regular deadlifting too.

I will make a comment on the warmups.  when I did my 475, I did this:
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1
475 x 1
If I knew I could do 475 off the bat, I would have went from the 405 set right to the high set.  I just didn't know what I was capable of, so I added the 455 set.  I figure, if you are capable of lifting the weight, and you are warmed up before even touching the bar, you should be fine making bigger jumps, because you are capable of it.  My bench press is even worse.  I might do:
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 1
365 x 1
That's it.  I know what I can lift, why dick around with warmups if I don't need to?

And this is for TT....it's nice to be young eh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> And this is for TT....it's nice to be young eh?



I think that thought just about every workout.    It's even nicer to be young and having started lifting at an early age.  I didn't start until 24.  That's one thing I'd really like to do over.  Sadly, life doesn't work that way.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I think deez did.  Not sure about monstar.  I think he weighed in the 220 range.  Did he ever pull over 650?  I would check his journals, but that could take several months.



no shit huh!   his PR is 655.  so yea, he did a 3x bodyweight


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 18, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Repeat after me.  When going for a PR, don't get burned out on too many warmup sets.  Do just enough to get properly loose and then go for it.
> 
> And  on the PR.    3xBW?  You've got me beat.



Thanks, my friend.

I'm starting to realize that.  My workload has really changed in the last couple of weeks.  On ME days, I'm really just doing the bread and butter and getting out of the gym as fast as possible.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 18, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Awesome work (for a Sox and Patriots fan anyway ).  3x BW, holy crap.  My best was the 475 I did a few weeks ago, at 215ish, then tweaked my back and gave up the PRs for a while and the regular deadlifting too.
> 
> I will make a comment on the warmups.  when I did my 475, I did this:
> 135 x 5
> ...



I completely agree with the "why dick around with warmups if I don't need to?" point of view.  It kind of angers me that I was doing so many warm-ups in the past.  I need to realize I'm not going to deflate if I don't do x amount of sets and that I'm only going to get stronger by lessening the workload when maxing out.

Tweaked your back?  Ugh, that sucks.  If you look back through this journal, I did the exact same thing and it restricted me from deadlifting for quite some time.  Sucks


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 18, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I think that thought just about every workout.    It's even nicer to be young and having started lifting at an early age.  I didn't start until 24.  That's one thing I'd really like to do over.  Sadly, life doesn't work that way.



I know this sounds a little ridiculous to you, but I wish I started before my freshman year.  If/when (dear god, please) I have a boy, he'll be doing push-ups, pull-ups, etc. before he can speak.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 18, 2008)

PreMier said:


> no shit huh!   his PR is 655.  so yea, he did a 3x bodyweight



He might have been the biggest "bra" in IM's history, but the kid was as strong as an ox.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 18, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Tweaked your back?  Ugh, that sucks.  If you look back through this journal, I did the exact same thing and it restricted me from deadlifting for quite some time.  Sucks



yeah, well to the point that I "have" to do 10 sets of trap bar deadlifts with 340 pounds, hehe.  It really sucked too, right after I hit my deadlift PR, I just didn't like the way the back felt, so I thought it made sense to watch it a bit.  that's the main reason I decided to stop training with maxes for a while.  Not to mention, but doing this new workout format with the 10 sets for the past week or so, I swear I have ballooned up just in this last week.  The 60 second rest intervals with the 10 sets of moderately heavy weight (80% or so of max) has made me look noticeably different, even to myself, and you know it takes a lot to notice a change in yourself, especially in a week's time.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 18, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Thanks, my friend.
> 
> I'm starting to realize that.  My workload has really changed in the last couple of weeks.  On ME days, I'm really just doing the bread and butter and getting out of the gym as fast as possible.



See, you took my advice and you deadlifted 3x your bodyweight.  Shit, I guess I really do know a little bit about this stuff


----------



## tallcall (Feb 18, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> See, you took my advice and you deadlifted 3x your bodyweight.  Shit, I guess I really do know a little bit about this stuff



Cue the flying pigs! I want to see a wintery hell scene! Where's my latte?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 18, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, well to the point that I "have" to do 10 sets of trap bar deadlifts with 340 pounds, hehe.  It really sucked too, right after I hit my deadlift PR, I just didn't like the way the back felt, so I thought it made sense to watch it a bit.  that's the main reason I decided to stop training with maxes for a while.  Not to mention, but doing this new workout format with the 10 sets for the past week or so, I swear I have ballooned up just in this last week.  The 60 second rest intervals with the 10 sets of moderately heavy weight (80% or so of max) has made me look noticeably different, even to myself, and you know it takes a lot to notice a change in yourself, especially in a week's time.



yea, thats incredible.  I was just going to head over to your journal and check the post-injury workouts.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 18, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> See, you took my advice and you deadlifted 3x your bodyweight.  Shit, I guess I really do know a little bit about this stuff



don't flatter yourself


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I want to see a wintery hell scene!



Like this?


----------



## tallcall (Feb 19, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Like this?



That'll work.


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Cue the flying pigs! I want to see a wintery hell scene! Where's my latte?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2008)

ME Bench on Monday, highlites:

Seated Barbell OH Press - 135x2, needed help on the third
Decline Bench: 255x1 (tried 275x1 but needed help about half way through the movement)

My training has changed a bit of late.  I was sick all of last week so instead of doing the Sun-Mon-Wed-Thurs, I've been doing less of a workload on ME days and working out 2 days on, 1 day off.

ME days will be the bread and butter, DE days will be the rest.

I'm also really looking forward to the nice weather coming.  Not to sound like Forrest Gump, but sometimes I just feel like runnnnning and don't do it simply because its cold/wet outside.

Again, I think I'll be posting pictures this week.  I left my camera at home over winter break, so it's been tough to borrow my roommates/have him take the pics for me.

Running, abs tonight while I watch the teams I gamble on win money for me.

Speed day tomorrow and then a big squat day on Friday.


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2008)

noooice


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2008)

fufu said:


> noooice



I'm starting to get into fufu range...


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2008)

So I ran and did some abs, used the gripper machine, etc. last night at the gym and I just want to say... I can't get nearly the same motivation running as I do weight training.

It's incredible.  It's not that I'm gassed or anything like that, its just that its so boring to me.  I ran a mile yesterday, nothing special, but figured I should probably improve my endurance if I want to do something with myself this summer.

Heading to the gym shortly.  Later fellas.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2008)

Dont worry, i get exactly the same thing with running/biking etc etc. All the regular cardio stuff. Im sure its beneficial, but it seems so much harder because theres no variation.

I can handle it if its HIIT or something, because its short and sweet (in a horrible death brining sort of sweet...).

ME/DE plan sounds good, too. I love that style of training


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2008)

Here are the pics:
- http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v448/jhot283/Feb08Progress005.jpg
- http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v448/jhot283/Feb08Progress004.jpg

I took more, but they sucked.  It's impossible to take a good picture in a mirror by yourself.  I'll try and get my roommate to take pictures for me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Dont worry, i get exactly the same thing with running/biking etc etc. All the regular cardio stuff. Im sure its beneficial, but it seems so much harder because theres no variation.
> 
> I can handle it if its HIIT or something, because its short and sweet (in a horrible death brining sort of sweet...).
> 
> ME/DE plan sounds good, too. I love that style of training



Exactly.

HIIT is great if you have a treadmill that automatically varies between speeds.  It becomes a nuisance when you're having to sprint and push the button to decrease the speed at the same time.  Last night for instance, I just ran a mile.  I think I'll continue to do that until the summer when I go back to the other gym.  I don't necessarily mind it, atleast I'll be able to see the improvement on my mile time.

I like it too.  A lot of training, sure, but it's spaced well.  I just hope it doesn't interfere with my drinking.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> A lot of training, sure, but it's spaced well.  I just hope it doesn't interfere with my drinking.



Spoken like a true collegian.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2008)

holy ripped batman


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice pic's Sox..


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Spoken like a true collegian.





It's true though.  I've got an important day tomorrow and am probably going to go out tonight and ruin any chance I have at a PR because I'll be hungover.  I hate that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2008)

PreMier said:


> holy ripped batman



The pics are no glam shots like yours, but they get the job done I guess.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice pic's Sox..



You would like a picture of me with my pants at my ankles...



Thanks, kid-o!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2008)

Another good workout this morning.  Nothing much to report because it was a speed day, but I tried using bands for the first time instead of using chains and I really liked them.

More then likely I'll be building up on speed days using the bands to bench.  I started with 135 today, 140 next workout, and so on...

Heavy squats tomorrow, lets hope I can control myself tonight.  We wouldn't want Justin the Tank to come out.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice pics, SM.  Great progress.  (Might want to clean that mirror though...)


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Another good workout this morning.  Nothing much to report because it was a speed day, but I tried using bands for the first time instead of using chains and I really liked them.
> 
> More then likely I'll be building up on speed days using the bands to bench.  I started with 135 today, 140 next workout, and so on...
> 
> Heavy squats tomorrow, lets hope I can control myself tonight.  We wouldn't want Justin the Tank to come out.



may i ask where you got your bands?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> The pics are no glam shots like yours, but they get the job done I guess.



dont hate me because im an ambercrombie and fitch model


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> You would like a picture of me with my pants at my ankles...



What she meant was that she was glad you kept your shorts on.  

Excellent job with the upper body, BTW.  Can we trade abs?


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2008)

with you guys posting all the pics, now i know why katt is trying to get me to lose weight. she looks at this as her "little porn site"


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice pics, SM.  Great progress.  (Might want to clean that mirror though...)



Thanks Mom!

It's funny - if you think that's bad, you should see the rest of our bathroom.

Roommates parents are coming tomorrow, moves will be made this afternoon.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2008)

stubborngrl said:


> may i ask where you got your bands?



They were just at the gym, although I'd imagine you could get them at any Dick's Sporting Goods or some other similar store.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2008)

PreMier said:


> dont hate me because im an ambercrombie and fitch model



Since 1992?  Nice, bra.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> What she meant was that she was glad you kept your shorts on.
> 
> Excellent job with the upper body, BTW.  Can we trade abs?



Don't look at my next batch of pics then, things are going to get a little spicier than the PG-13 crap I've had in the past.

Thanks, my upper body is coming along, but I'm really happy with my legs.  For some reason, I'm probably most proud of my legs.  It's easy to have big arms, but not many people have what it takes to consistently destroy their legs.

BTW - the deadline past yesterday at 3PM


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2008)

the other half said:


> with you guys posting all the pics, now i know why katt is trying to get me to lose weight. she looks at this as her "little porn site"



There is a lot of man on this site.  A little too much man, if you ask me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2008)

The Budweiser Highlites of my ME Squat Day...

Squats: 365x0, 335x1
Rack Deads: 495x0, 455x1
Weighted Chins: 90x4
T-Bar Rows: 165x3
Shrugs: 315x8

I almost had a PR squating today, but failed.  Frazier for sure would have gone down had I tried to go parallel.  Rack deads were good, my lower back is a little burned out after the workload I've had this week, I may take off both saturday and sunday because of it.  I haven't heavy shrugged in a while, 315 felt good, could have gone heavier but I was kind of switching in and out (thats what she said) between exercises and didn't both switching it.

Later fellas.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2008)

nice try, what is your current backsquat PR?


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2008)

ok, so when do we get to see the R-rated pictures???   

I need some more eye candy..


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm starting to get into fufu range...



oo I never saw this, ty ty.

btw, looking great in the pics, nicely rips, lats look good from the front.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 24, 2008)

hey man ur abs are nicely defined.  Do you do any thing special for them like isolation work, careful diet, lots of cardio?  Id like to be like that for the summer.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2008)

fufu said:


> nice try, what is your current backsquat PR?



Looking through my book just now, I think the highest I've gotten a good rep with is 355.  I feel like I've hit 365 before though... hmm..


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2008)

katt said:


> ok, so when do we get to see the R-rated pictures???
> 
> I need some more eye candy..





Whenever my roommate finds the time and courage to take pictures of me in the nude.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2008)

fufu said:


> oo I never saw this, ty ty.
> 
> btw, looking great in the pics, nicely rips, lats look good from the front.



You lift so damn much, it's inspiring.

The compliments have been great and perhaps its the bigorexia in me, but I don't feel like the pics do justice.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> hey man ur abs are nicely defined.  Do you do any thing special for them like isolation work, careful diet, lots of cardio?  Id like to be like that for the summer.



To answer your question, no.

I don't do a lot of isolation work.  My diet is solid, but far from impeccable.  And last week when I ran that mile, I think that was the first cardio I've done outside of intramural basketball since the summer.

I've found that my abs get hit the hardest (twice as hard as if I was doing sit-ups or something of the sort) when I'm doing heavy close grip chin-ups.  Your abs/core are exerting just as much force as my back is.  Start doing them, I think thats where my abs come from.

Diet is good, like I said, but... I try to keep a 75% ratio.  For instance this week, I ate pretty healthy, but I didn't turn down getting high and going to an all you can eat chinese buffet with my friends (I dominated).. 

I'm flattered by the question, bud, whats your program like currently?


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 24, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> To answer your question, no.
> 
> I don't do a lot of isolation work.  My diet is solid, but far from impeccable.  And last week when I ran that mile, I think that was the first cardio I've done outside of intramural basketball since the summer.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  Right now I just started chest, back, legs with a P/RR/S format.  I'm going to lift Mon, wed, Fri and cardio tue and thur.  Ive been bulking for over a year.  My diet started off vary clean, but lately Ive been pretty much eating every thing in sight every 2 hours or so.  I'm starting to go cleaner (not perfect) and adding 2 cardio days, before I NEVER did cardio so it'll be a big change.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 25, 2008)

Keep up the good work.  Seems like you're ready to conquer those goals.  Don't worry about eating out every once in a while, this is cliche as hell, but "everything in moderation."  Would I be in better shape if I didn't drink, didn't smoke, ate perfectly healthy, etc?  Sure it would, but your overall wellbeing is going to suck if you put 100% of your time into your physical health and avoid putting the same effort into your mental health.

I'll be checking out your journal.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 25, 2008)

*ME Bench

*Rack Bench: 215x3, 235x2, 255x0
Standing OH Press: 125x1, 135x1
Dips: 75x5x5
Incline DB: 70x5, 75x3

I had a strong day yesterday, although I went in the evening and there was only one person in the entire gym for most of my workout.  I was planning on doing regular bench but opted to do the rack bench instead, that was my first mistake.  When I failed on 255 I think I tweaked my shoulder a bit, actually I know I did because I woke up this morning with some minor soreness.

The way this week is lining up, after my speed deadlift day today, I may take the next two days off.  Was considering doing it anyways, giving the shoulder an extra day probably solidifies that.  I've got an important intramural playoff basketball game on Wednesday night and Tuesday (my scheduled off day) is my roommates 21st birthday.. couple that with the floor seats I have to the IU basketball game and I'd imagine some drinks will be consumed.  My shots been off recently, odds are it has to do with me lifting in the AM and then trying to be Kobe at night, it doesn't work.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> You lift so damn much, it's inspiring.
> 
> The compliments have been great and perhaps its the bigorexia in me, but I don't feel like the pics do justice.



that can only mean better things then


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2008)

Still doin crazy w/o's I see!!! Keep it up and hope All is well my Friend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 25, 2008)

fufu said:


> that can only mean better things then



Odds are I'll have a nice batch of pictures on Thursday or Friday.  

You'll be able to see all the improvements I made since last week


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 25, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Still doin crazy w/o's I see!!! Keep it up and hope All is well my Friend!!!



No more marathon workouts for me, trying to keep up the intensity, something you've always helped me do. 

Welcome back, big guy


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 25, 2008)

Have you ever benched 255 before?  Those dips are heavy gj.  Gotta take it easy on the shoulder for a while now, that sux.


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2008)

More Pictures????


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2008)

katt said:


> More Pictures????



stop begging!!!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 27, 2008)

I better be able to fucking workout tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Have you ever benched 255 before?  Those dips are heavy gj.  Gotta take it easy on the shoulder for a while now, that sux.



I've never flat benched that much, but I'm getting close to that.

My shoulder is really pissing me off.  I figured the extra day of rest would be fine.  It's not like it hinders any of the movement, it's just kind of nagging when I'm forced to use that muscle.  For instance, tonight I was taking out the garbage and had a bag in each arm, it just hurt.. ya know?

Like I said before.  I better be able to workout tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 27, 2008)

katt said:


> More Pictures????



They'll come eventually...


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 27, 2008)

the other half said:


> stop begging!!!!!



Stop bickering, you two.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 27, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I've never flat benched that much, but I'm getting close to that.
> 
> My shoulder is really pissing me off.  I figured the extra day of rest would be fine.  It's not like it hinders any of the movement, it's just kind of nagging when I'm forced to use that muscle.  For instance, tonight I was taking out the garbage and had a bag in each arm, it just hurt.. ya know?
> 
> Like I said before.  I better be able to workout tomorrow.



Ya Ive been there before.  
That beetlejuice juice in your avatar?  Did you ever see when Howard stern payed some chick a few thousand to have sex with him on tape?  Funny little fella hahahha.


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh great, now everytime I come here - see Beetlejuice.. ewwwww.. he's so gross,, funny but gross


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ya Ive been there before.
> That beetlejuice juice in your avatar?  Did you ever see when Howard stern payed some chick a few thousand to have sex with him on tape?  Funny little fella hahahha.



'Tis.

I don't think I've ever seen that bit, no.

From everything else I've seen though, he's hysterical.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2008)

katt said:


> Oh great, now everytime I come here - see Beetlejuice.. ewwwww.. he's so gross,, funny but gross



I just couldn't pass up his new teeth.  It makes me laugh every time I see it.  When I stop laughing when I look at it, I'll change it... for you of course!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2008)

i dont even know who the fuck that guy is, but he is gay. change that shit


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 28, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I've never flat benched that much, but I'm getting close to that.
> 
> My shoulder is really pissing me off.  I figured the extra day of rest would be fine.  It's not like it hinders any of the movement, it's just kind of nagging when I'm forced to use that muscle.  For instance, tonight I was taking out the garbage and had a bag in each arm, it just hurt.. ya know?
> 
> Like I said before.  I better be able to workout tomorrow.



soxmuscle.  dude i feel your pain.  i hurt my shoulder back in september and i'm only _just now_ able to start lifting again (upper body stuff).  i'm still taking it really really slow tho...

injuries suck donkey balls - no way around it.

hang in there!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2008)

I feel your pain as well my Friend, I have been nursing a bum shoulder for a while now, just take it easy and really pay close attention to form!!! Ice it up and be safe my Friend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i dont even know who the fuck that guy is, but he is gay. change that shit



I feel the same way about the guy in your avatar.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> soxmuscle.  dude i feel your pain.  i hurt my shoulder back in september and i'm only _just now_ able to start lifting again (upper body stuff).  i'm still taking it really really slow tho...
> 
> injuries suck donkey balls - no way around it.
> 
> hang in there!



Thanks for the well wishes.

Injuries certainly do suck.  I was rack benching and I think I had the bar to close to my neck and my front deltoid just wasn't having it.  I took a couple days off and actually worked out today.  Report to come.

Get better yourself, big guy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2008)

Archangel said:


> I feel your pain as well my Friend, I have been nursing a bum shoulder for a while now, just take it easy and really pay close attention to form!!! Ice it up and be safe my Friend!!!



Thanks, arch.

Wait, ice it?  really?  I've been using heating pads on it for the last couple of days, really massaging the deep tissue when I'm in the shower with the boiling hot water running on it as well... What do you think?


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 28, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I feel the same way about the guy in your avatar.



ROFLROFL

touche!
granted, my avatar isn't me so i shouldn't be talking.  or laughing


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2008)

So after two days off, I wanted to see how my shoulder felt.  It was a scheduled DE Bench day so I kept it mainly to bodyweight exercises/very light exercises paying real close attention to form.  While I could feel a very very minor irritation (not so much pain, I could deal with it), it's certainly not 100%.  I'd probably say about 85%.

We'll see how I feel in the morning, but as of right now, I've got a heavy deadlift day tomorrow.  I may just keep it light again and then take Saturday and Sunday off and start up fresh (hopefully at 100%) on Monday.

Ugh, this sucks.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 28, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> So after two days off, I wanted to see how my shoulder felt.  It was a scheduled DE Bench day so I kept it mainly to bodyweight exercises/very light exercises paying real close attention to form.  While I could feel a very very minor irritation (not so much pain, I could deal with it), it's certainly not 100%.  I'd probably say about 85%.



paying attention to form is good.  erring on the side of caution is better imo.

i first hurt my shoulder in september last year.  took about 1.5 months off, went in to workout (because it didn't hurt anymore) and as i was doing a lateral lift for my deltoids with a 10lb dumbbell (10 measly lbs ) my shoulder tweaked bigtime.  now, nearly 3 months later i'm finally able to bench and do flys with reeaaaallly low weight.

i hear you man.  i know that not lifting the way you want to be lifting is rough.  but being out of the gym for a couple months is by far MUCH WORSE 

best of luck!  keep us posted.

and i hear that icing after w/o's is better too.  that's what my sports physical therapist said...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2008)

ice.  its inflamed, you need to calm the inflamation down so it can heal, ice will do that


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats why we are here my Friend, Help out when we can!!! Best Wishes!!!


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2008)

My instructor recommended this place to train in Boston. 

Jim Hughes & Royce Gracie Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Self Defense Schools of Hartford, Boston, New Haven, Southington, Norwich, Agawam » Boston Brazilian Jiu Jitsu & MMA with Royce, Jim, and Paul


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 29, 2008)

Yea, this isn't working.

I say that only because I started to feel some pain when I did pull-ups.

I decided that I wasn't going to use straps, that I was just going to see what I could get up to cold.  I hit 365 with ease for a single but stopped because I could feel my shoulder beginning to ache.

I went to the next station, did a set of pull-ups, felt it more and decided that it was probably in my best interest if I just stopped altogether.

I'm going to continue to ice it on/off today and tomorrow but I expect to take the rest of this weekend off.

Sucks, but it's the only way I'll heal.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 29, 2008)

fufu said:


> My instructor recommended this place to train in Boston.
> 
> Jim Hughes & Royce Gracie Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Self Defense Schools of Hartford, Boston, New Haven, Southington, Norwich, Agawam ï¿½ Boston Brazilian Jiu Jitsu & MMA with Royce, Jim, and Paul



Thanks man. 

I'll take that into consideration.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Yea, this isn't working.
> 
> I say that only because I started to feel some pain when I did pull-ups.
> 
> ...



argh, bro!  suckage!
you're gonna keep doing other stuff that doesn't use your shoulder right?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 29, 2008)

Smart to back off Brother Sox, Hope it heals QUICKLY for you my Friend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> argh, bro!  suckage!
> you're gonna keep doing other stuff that doesn't use your shoulder right?



It's two days.  No, I'm taking the rest of the weekend off completely.  I may go run tomorrow night to reduce some stress while I have a lot of homework to do, but other than that... nothing.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Smart to back off Brother Sox, Hope it heals QUICKLY for you my Friend!!!



Thanks, Arch.

With all the icing I've been doing, I'd imagine I'll be fine by Monday.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

So I eased back into things very nicely on Monday with a Dynamic Effort bench day and felt little to no irritation from my shoulder.  

My roommate is an athletic training major and had some nice equipment I wouldn't have otherwise had, had he not be around.

Tuesday was a big day for me.  I had two tests and a paper due and naturally I procrastinated until the last second.  I woke up at 7AM and took an adderall and studied my ass off all day.  Infact, as far as I'm concerned, I did really well on both tests and even better on the paper.

With that said, by the time my obligations for the day was over, I was starting to crash and didn't have much energy left for a Maximum Effort Squat day.  Did well nonetheless though.

Highlights:
Squats - 315x3, 325x1
SLDL - 275x5, 300x5
Weighted Chins - 85x5, 105x3
T-Bar Rows - 160x5, 135x5

I wanted/felt like I could do more as I started getting my second wind after the squats, but like I said before, the ME days are the bread and butter and the DE days are for everything else.

SLDL's were great, I haven't done those in a while.  Squats were good even though I didn't hit any PR's, T-Bar rows were excellent as well.  The best part of the day was the weighted chins... when you start to add 100 pounds to your bodyweight, things get messy.. people were giving me looks, people were asking for tips inbetween sets.. it was a pretty cool feeling.

Workout here shortly, ME Bench.  Let's hope the shoulder doesn't give me any fits.


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2008)

nice weighted chins

I should start doing those again.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2008)

when do you get that new supp?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

fufu said:


> nice weighted chins
> 
> I should start doing those again.



One of my faves.. You should definitely try doing them again.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

PreMier said:


> when do you get that new supp?



If I don't get it Friday, I won't be able to start it until after Spring Break.

I'm really nervous.  I technically could have left for Spring Break on Tuesday night but decided to stay until Friday because we had a basketball game last night, I enjoy getting extra days of good sleep and well I wanted to get this product for it.

Still though, I can't push it back any farther so if it doesn't come by Friday, I won't be starting it anytime soon.

Sucks.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2008)

your a bad tester 

lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

PreMier said:


> your a bad tester
> 
> lol



I'll be a great tester when I start the damn thing, I'm just not going to sit around all week and wait for something when I could be working and making money at home.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

Nothing too exciting in tonight's session.

My shoulder limited me from maxing out, so I just stayed in the 3 rep range on the bench and I avoided any military presses or things like that.

I did try doing some light Floor Presses which was probably the best part of my workout tonight.

According to Dave Tate;  _"Floor Press: This is a special max effort exercise designed to help strengthen the midpoint of the bench press. It is also very effective in increasing tricep strength. This exercise is performed exactly the same as the bench press except you lay on the ground instead of on a bench. Make sure to pause in the bottom of the movement before the accent. This exercise has been used with much success at westside barbell club for the past seven years."

_So yea, those were fun.

Also, it looks like I'll be getting that supp in the mail after all, according to the USPS online tracking.  Psyched.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 7, 2008)

w/b sox.  glad to hear your shoulder isn't holding you back!  just continue to be careful, yea?


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

weighted chins, huh.  

well maybe after i can do 3 full set of bw chins i will try these. 
that could be along time coming!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 7, 2008)

have been looking through your journal for a while but haven't posted anything, but after seeing those chins, that's some awesome stuff man I'm really liking your style of workouts too.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 8, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> So I eased back into things very nicely on Monday with a Dynamic Effort bench day and felt little to no irritation from my shoulder.
> 
> My roommate is an athletic training major and had some nice equipment I wouldn't have otherwise had, had he not be around.
> 
> ...



Thats cool that you live with some one with equipment to help with your recovery.  
Ive never seen any one do weighted chins that heavy at my gym.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 8, 2008)

zowies!  weighted chins, batman!!
lookin good, sox.


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

So....... your last workout was......


last Thursday???


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

katt said:


> So....... your last workout was......
> 
> 
> last Thursday???



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...sfx-journal-03-08-sponsored-sbmuscle-com.html

I've been working out


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> w/b sox.  glad to hear your shoulder isn't holding you back!  just continue to be careful, yea?



Being very careful.  

Alot of icing and yesterday in the hot tub with the jet massaging it for old times sake, it made me realize why I loved that gym so much.


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...sfx-journal-03-08-sponsored-sbmuscle-com.html
> 
> I've been working out




ahhhhhh...  I rarely venture into the supplement forum..


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> weighted chins, huh.
> 
> well maybe after i can do 3 full set of bw chins i will try these.
> that could be along time coming!!



Oh, you'll get there.

Time + Effort = ...oh wait, I was told there would be no math, but you get the point..


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

katt said:


> ahhhhhh...  I rarely venture into the supplement forum..



You're not missing much... i.e:

15 year old kid:  I want to get big, what supplements will get me big!  Where can I get steroids?  Thx for help!

Me: Shut up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> have been looking through your journal for a while but haven't posted anything, but after seeing those chins, that's some awesome stuff man I'm really liking your style of workouts too.



Awesome, mang.  With this new supplement, expect some PR's in the not so distant future.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thats cool that you live with some one with equipment to help with your recovery.
> Ive never seen any one do weighted chins that heavy at my gym.



I rarely see people do weighted chins/pull-ups, so yea, I guess by default thats the heaviest I've ever seen at the gym either


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...sfx-journal-03-08-sponsored-sbmuscle-com.html
> 
> I've been working out



 The least you could've done is leave a forwarding address.


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> You're not missing much... i.e:
> 
> 15 year old kid:  I want to get big, what supplements will get me big!  Where can I get steroids?  Thx for help!
> 
> Me: Shut up.



lol... reminds me of the two guys we see in the evening at our gym... must be,, I'd say 17-18.. and they litterally grow more everytime we see them.. I just want to go down there and say... "exactly how much gear are you taking anyway????"


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2008)

Glad the shoulder is better, just be smart Brother Sox(I know you are, just my protective side coming through) Best Wishes on your goals my Friend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 15, 2008)

out celebrating St Patty's day a little early? 

I have a few questions for you sox. like I said I have been looking through your journal for a while and have a growing interest with Westside training, something new I'd like to try, but..

1) I've noticed that on consecutive, say DE bench days, I mean as though DE bench week 1, DE bench week 2, you don't do the same movements (accessory movements) and was wondering if this switch up was planned and set-up ahead of time, or if it was just something you felt like doing on that day?

2) how important would you say it is to use variations in bench type, squat and deadlift type? I say this for the reason that my gym lacks a lot of the equipment to do variations of those exercises.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

Looking good Sox 

Hows the shoulder feeling?

Westside is the shit. I havent done it so long, awesome training method. Your lifts are looking suitibly monstrous


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2008)

hey...what happened to this journal?


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2008)

he's doing a supplement review ... I think he's almost finished


----------

